# LYS, I'll never go there again !



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.

Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.

Rest assured, I'll never go back ! I'll buy my yarn on line, at Hobby Lobby or Michaels; as much money as I've spent her her shop this past year !!!! The woman she was teaching sat there with an embarrassed look on her face.

I really went out of my way to buy from here and always paid premium price, but kept thinking I needed to support the only LYS !

UTube, here I come !


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry you had a bad experience. I am a new knitter and feel really surprised about the reception from some lys(s). A friend and I just


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

Oops, anyhow, we just participated in a yarn crawl where you visit the local yarn stores. Out of 9 there were 3 I would go back to. The lys closest to me I no longer shop at. The one I do spend money at is 30 minutes away. Now that I have a better idea of what I like in yarn I am considering the Internet. I have seen other threads on this subject and haven't posted.
I too would like to support the lys but when I am made to feel uncomfortable and unwanted I have to make adjustments!
Can anyone who has been knitting for a while explain the seemingly common lack of service and sometimes outright rudeness? It really bothers me, don't they want business? I really don't get it. Elise


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yarn shops are specialty shops (not making excuses but hear me out). Some are fantastic and others...well not so much. The same can be said for some dress shops, boutiques, jewelry stores, etc.. 

I wish I knew why this happens.

So far I've been very fortunate, I frequented yarn shops in the Chicago area and never came across a "dud". I've been in Colorado for over 5 years now and luckily only one "dud" in the bunch.

While I can understand her not being able to help you as she was in the middle of a lesson, she could have taken a moment to let you know a time when she would be available.

On the other hand NO help is available at the "chain stores".


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

I have to say that it is not just your LYS that has staff with attitude issues. It's a very common thing now a days. Every where you go, the employees would rather be somewhere else, doing something else, and they can't keep it out of their attitude.

I am blessed to have a LYS with a good staff (of course, I drive 1/2 an hour to the middle of nowhere to get there). They remember me by name (not just by face, I sent them an email last week asking a question and she knew exactly who I was and I received a prompt and pleasant reply)

I support my LYS as much as I can, but sometimes they just don't have what I am looking for. At that point, I find myself on the web


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Maybe it is in the air!!
Poor service,no supplies, can't get help or answers..at Michaels, Joanns, AC Moore, or the LYS.
What is going on??
The one LYS by me closed, I am sure poor customer service was a factor.

Linda


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Linda, not all yarn shops offer poor customer service. Many closed during the downturn in the economy.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Some LYS are snooty. If you don't fit their preferred clientele, you are ignored. Hobby Lobby is much better and if there are other shoppers in the yarn aisles, they will usually be more than happy to answer questions.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Courier 770,
But the one I was referring too.... definitely had customer service issues. And people just stopped buying yarn or supplies from there because of the salepeople's attitudes.
This is a small town and word travels quickly.
Linda


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Courier 770,
But the one I was referring too.... definitely had customer service issues. And people just stopped buying yarn or supplies from there because of the salepeople's attitudes.
This is a small town and word travels quickly.
Linda


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know why people keep saying that some yarn shops are "snooty" or "snobby". Yes they do carry higher priced merchandise. They also have people who come in with yarn from Walmart and expect free help, they have people who come in and loudly complain about prices too. A friend of mine owns a shop and I've heard horror stories from her about customers. It's a two way street.

You can't go into a 5 star steak house and expect to get a hamburger off the dollar menu. Likewise if you frequent a place with a dollar menu, you can't expect a really good steak. If you think of it that way, it may put things in perspective. If your income level mandates a place that has a dollar menu, it means your trips to that 5 star steak house are going to be few and far between...but when you do have the opportunity to go, try to enjoy the steak )


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I thank you all for your input and I agree with each of you. My LQS is the opposite; I can call there and ask a question, they know my name, even what kind of sewing machine I have ! It is a small shop, with only the owner and 1 other worker there; they are always so willing to help you. IF you go in and they are in the midst of helping someone else, they at least acknowledge you and offer you coffee, OR even ask my opinion on the other person's quilt ! (That is scary !)

Since I wrote my entry earlier this afternoon, I've seen been to Red Heart website; watched the UTube for the Sashay Scarf and am making great headway.

My greatest joy would be to be the owner of a LYS; I would think I have for sure gone to heaven; but I understand that not only is the economy tough but the internet has gotten a lion's share of the business.

There was a wonderful shop in Va Highlands in Atlanta, I'd travel more than an hour to get there; they have since closed their physical shop and are strictly internet. The atomosphere there was so awesome; they were always willing to help and made you feel comfortable to sit and knit or touch and feel every yarn there !

I also have learned from other shoppers in the aisle at Michaels and Hobby Lobby. EVEN an employee at Michaels is a knitter and she helped me greatly.

Thanks again for taking the time to respond.
Sandy


----------



## Hollyrn (Sep 22, 2011)

I have found a great LYS near me. Two ladies own it and after I paid for a private lesson, I have been back several times for help. They really want their customers to succeed. Yes the prices are a bit higher, but to get such great service I am wiling to spend a bit more.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

First of all the people in Michaels and other craft stores don't know much about knitting. If you ask for more yarn in the same dye lot, they don't know what a dye lot is and give you a dumb look.
Then the special yarn shops sometimes have people in them that act like they have a stick up their A** . You're better off finding your own yarn and supplies instead of asking for help. 
Then you find a great yarn shop and you go there and it's gone.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.

I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.

No you aren't going to pay "chain store" prices at small shops..anymore than you will pay a small dress shop the price you will pay for "Chinamart".

Small business are struggling to survive. They support our local tax base..yes that means our local schools systems too.

Small yarn shops are no different than small jewelry stores, dress shops, toy stores, locally owned dry cleaners or any other small business. 
Haven't we lost enough of these types of business' to major chains who cannot even tell us where their goods are manufactured? When is the last time you went into a chain store, sat down and had someone actually sit with you and explain how to do something?

Has anyone at Walmart, Michael's or Joann's sat and helped you with a pattern? Have you ever been offered a cup of coffee or a cookie at any of those stores.

Please people, small business' are struggling to survive...just like small people...like you and I.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I would and have paid lots at yarn stores and some people are rude there. But there are rude people everywhere.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Personally I've come across many Sewing & Yarn shops that the staff have a real attitude. I certainly don't go back for a 2nd dose. I realise that they are trying to make a living and get some pretty nasty awkward customers BUT they must look at building up the Goodwill & Name of their store by biting their tongues and try to be obliging....thats just the way ALL businesses are. My daughter & hubby had a Cafe...she was reduced to tears many a time with "problem customers"...sometimes finishing 3/4 of the meal then complaining! Ordering for one then asking for plate & cutlery for a 2nd person.etc etc However the good customers made up for the bad..... they had no option but to be pleasant to everyone. So no matter what, it really comes down to the attitude of the shop owner to overcome their probs. and try to make the best of working no matter what kind of day they're having.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I must be in the minority. I have never had an issue or problem with a LYS. Each one I have been to in Pasadena, Upland, Montclair, Downtown L.A., Redlands, Riverside, Anaheim, West L.A., South Pasadena, Burbank and San Dimas have proprietors and workers who are so nice and helpful and generous with their assistance and time. I've gone in there when they're busy and when the store is empty and have always been greeted like I was an old friend, even if it was my first time in the shop. Most offer coffee and cookies and a smile. 

I'm so sorry to read that so many of you have had bad experiences. I feel lucky!!!


----------



## aussie joan (May 9, 2011)

I am with you onestitch i would not go back either,i know they are a small business trying to make a living in these hard time ,but hey civility does not cost a penny,and they might find their business would thrive a whole lot better if they were a little more courteous to people,after all isn't that's what it is all about,they have the merchandise we have the money,if they want to swap at least show some courtesy,friendly service will ,get you regular customers,i shop on the net and love it


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> 
> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> 
> ...


I can understand your frustration, but please understand that when one is conducting a knit lesson, they are instructing a knitter that has paid as much as $30 an hour for her time. This being the case, she felt the need to pay attention to her student and asked you to call her the following day.

I have a LYS within walking distance from me. I've taken classes there... and I totally understand the instructors behavior... but, at the same time I totally understand your frustration.

I'm sorry, there was no one else there that could have helped you.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

onestitch i agree, been there , experienced that. and if i was a small specialty shop, that depended on the goodwill of my customers, you can be sure that i would be johnny on the spot to help each and every customer. afterall you are the life's blood of this type of business. And the personal touch is the name of the game in such a business.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> There was a wonderful shop in Va Highlands in Atlanta, I'd travel more than an hour to get there; they have since closed their physical shop and are strictly internet.
> Sandy


There is a lovely shop in Decatur called Sheepish that you should check out. The two women (who are always there) are quick to help you in any way they can, there is a varied yarn supply, and most of the yarn costs about the same as you would find online (with the exception of a few specialty yarns which are fabulous). This isn't far from VA Highlands so maybe you can see for yourself.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

It's a shame she wasn't more customer friendly. It will be interesting to see how long she stays in business.

For those living on the Treasure Coast of Florida, from Vero Beach south to Stuart, there are two amazing yarn shops. The ladies at The Knitty Gritty in Vero and Great Balls of Yarn in Stuart make you feel as though they have just been waiting for you to come in. There is a warm, friendly atmosphere when you walk through the door. I have been knitting for over 50 years and have seldom experienced this feeling in a yarn shop.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

My local LYS has been in business for almost 10 years, which is a long time for a specialty shop. It's the only one in town. Customers can sit and knit in the back room anytime. There are many who consider the shop a second home. The owner cannot afford to hire paid staff, so she has a number of "regulars" who help out in exchange for discounts on yarn. She helps anyone who needs it, no matter where they bought their yarn. I think she sees them as potential customers. 

I have seen her turn away people who need help simply because she is covered up at that moment. Most don't mind waiting. 

However, her personality is a definite turn-off. She is brusque and outspoken, and can get impatient with those who are slow to learn. Her policy is not to "hover" around new customers, but some see it as being ignored and are offended.

I used to go there quite a lot, but haven't been in 2 months now.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Good for you. I always say to vote with your feet if service doesn't come up to expectation.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I must be really lucky, I've only come across two unhelpful small independent yarn shops in the UK, with both there were 'gender issues'. One took the attitude that men are hapless fools who should be patronised for being brave enough to 'have a go' at a skill for which they are mentally ill-equipped; they were very well-meaning, if a little wearing; the other was totally hostile to all men, I discovered it was run by a radical feminist collective, that possibly explained the barbed-wire coils and machine-gun emplacements!

Even big department stores have been pretty helpful, John Lewis's flagship store on Oxford Street has tables in its haberdashery department and staff quite happily advise customers who get stuck on a particular section of a pattern. 

Of course, they might be working on the good-will principle, it's a massive shop, haberdashery is up on the fourth floor, you've got to pass by a lot of other departments to get there. It definitely works that way for me, I have a tendency to try them first for most things!

Dave


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I would love to go to a LYS but my budget is definitely at Walmart, micheals, Joann and hobby lobby level. I run my own business and have found courtesy and friendliness pays off. People return to use my services sometimes because I took an extra second or two to answer a question. Stores where the attitudes are not customer friendly do not get repeat business from me. To me it does not matter if you are a big box store or a local run store poor customer relations equals poor sales. Economic times should not be an excuse for rudeness,.


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

LYS??


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

witchyfrog said:


> LYS??


Local Yarn Store


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.


Stop for a minute. She was in the middle of a lesson. The other person was there first and may have even paid for the lesson and made an appointment. Should this person just sit there because you walked in off the street and the owner should stop what she was doing and immediately help you? The owner said come back the next day but call first. I dont see what the problem was with that.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

A new yarn shop open 13 miles from my house, since that was the closest to me I decide to shop there, after 4 months, the owner mention of sock classes, I decided to attend, each time somebody ask a question she would say let me find out, so instead of 6 weeks classes end up been 8 weeks. Then each time I was there and purchased yarn, and ask for ideas or classes she will say, " I" email them to you", I never returned to the shop. Then I learned of a new shop, so I travel 18 miles each way, the posted hours were, Thursday-Sunday 12-5pm, she never arrived at the shop before 1pm. As I'm buying yarns I asked if she had. Changed the hours and she said "this is my shop and is open when I'm here. And told me to leave. SO, if shop owners want to just sale yarn they should post it on their windows, if you have a problem don't take out on me, but if they feel that they know their business then they should provide the service, when ever is needed. So many shops seem to have an attitude. I will only buy yarn online. If I make a mistake that's my problem.


----------



## PABSKB (May 1, 2011)

My negative experience with LYS's doesnt' have anything to do with asking for help. It is the surly attitude that greets you as you walk in the door. Asking a question regarding yarns, needles and other knitting supplies is difficult. It doesn't seem to matter whether they have a class in session or not. I feel condescended to. Aren't they open to sell things? When you check out, the curtness and surliness continues. No thank you. Just sign the credit card and get out. It feels like a clique and you are the outsider. I only go there in an emergency and do most of my purchasing over the internet and get advice via YOUTUBE or yarn company web site.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> ...


I just reread your initial post and I have to agree with nuclearfinz. My LYS also gives private lessons and I would have a hard time if my private lesson for which I paid $25/hour were interrupted by someone walking in off the street.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Amen! I would much prefer to go to the small stores over the large ones. Small, sole owner shops will soon be a thing of the past in this struggling economy. The internet has taken away business from the small shops. I have owned a music store for 20 years and will be closing in May. I have has so many custmers (especially local teachers) say they don't know what they will do when I am gone. Support your local shops before they are gone!


courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I would love to go to a LYS but my budget is definitely at Walmart, micheals, Joann and hobby lobby level. I run my own business and have found courtesy and friendliness pays off. People return to use my services sometimes because I took an extra second or two to answer a question. Stores where the attitudes are not customer friendly do not get repeat business from me. To me it does not matter if you are a big box store or a local run store poor customer relations equals poor sales. Economic times should not be an excuse for rudeness,.


I agree with you. We are on our 4th LYS in a town of 100 thousand. The first one did not fold. I spent a lot of time and money there. It was across the street from St. Mary's hospital(one of the biggest private hospitals in the US). They were so friendly and helpful and a big success. The business partners just decided to quit so they would have time for family and their own knitting. They had awesome evening classes. Very helpful and did not get upset if you got your yarn elsewhere, they still helped you. Their friendliness ahd helpfulness helped to make them a success for over 15 years. The two shops that folded were not so friendly. That is why in my opinion they folded. One was in the same place as the first one(across from the hospital) but was less than helpful and very unfriendly. They other one was in a large older home. She followed you around like you were going to steal something. I left without getting the yarn I intended to get. they each only lasted a couple of years. This new one is awesome. They are helpful and friendly and I must say very busy for only being in business 4 months. One of the owners confided in me that they hoped for about 200 on their mailing list, they have over 500. Courtesy, friendliness and helpfulness-wins out everytime.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

The only place I have found to NOT give good service was a large chain store that was so short of staff that I had a hord time finding a clerk. When I did find one she was very helpful. Sometimes we need to look at out own attitude.


----------



## marilynflynn (Apr 18, 2011)

I couldn't have said it any better. Bottom line here is...small, private owned stores versus big, chain/box stores.All of us should be more then famililar with each of their pricing and shop accordingly.Regarding the help that the lys provide/don't provide that's another issue.If you're a regular customer of a lys then I would expect to have a question answered.Part of the reason folks go to smaller stores is the customer service even though we know we'll pay a little more.I see no use in dealing with a lys, paying more and NOT getting good customer service.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

The only place I have found to NOT give good service was a large chain store that was so short of staff that I had a hord time finding a clerk. When I did find one she was very helpful. Sometimes we need to look at our own attitude.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I believe LYS are the same as many professions around us. Some people are people persons....others are only looking for the pay cheque.Just smile and go elsewhere.Bad guys give bussiness to the goodguys.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually yes, I have gone to both Michael's & JoAnn's & had salespeople help me with a knitting question & they were very
knowledgeable. I know that both of these stores TRY to hire
people who know a little something about the products that they sell. I even had a male manager at Michael's help me with
a knitting question & he told me he was a knitter. As far as LYS's, some are good, some not so good, just as with all things. I frequent one yarn shop only about once or twice a year which is about 4 hrs away from me & she & her husband always remember me & have even invited me into their home in the back of the shop & served me (and others with me) tea & cookies. Last year, while we were having our tea, she taught me a difficult pattern for a Christmas ornament that I had never
done before. I did spend some $$ in her shop but this was before I had spent any money. I go where I get attention whether it is at a chain or a LYS.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Business is business. If you struggle to survive you may be doing something wrong. People generally will return to a place where they have received the milk of human kindness no matter the price of the goods offered....are more apt to stop back again knowing this is a place that is truly interested in customer satisfaction and will want to give this store their business.

There are a few catalog businesses where you can't buy the pattern without buying their yarn too.

I've worked retail and you best treat the customer how you would like to be treated or you won't have your job long. One's poor attitude is a reflection on your employer. It is the same as in banking where you do your darndest to make your customer happy.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I have one LYS that is about 20 miles from me. When you walk in, the first thing you see are sewing machines, then material and yarn. The lady that owns it is an older lady. When you first see her, she gives off an air of snobbishness. But if you really look at her, that is just from the generation she was from. She is very genteel and warm and helpful. She has a ready smile for you, and is very willing to help you with anything she can. Unfortunaltely due to my finances, I can't buy much yarn from her. I have although, over the years, have bought specialty needles for my sewing machine from her. I've bought umpteen Susan Bates hooks from her. And just recently bought bought yarn threaders from her. 

My SO went with me the last time. She asked us if there was anything else we needed, and if we needed anymore yarn threaders or anything else to come on back. My SO when we left, said he thought she was gonna be snooty. But that she was actually very nice and welcoming.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Had a rude experience at my LYS too.... won't go back...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I've had the same experience with one LYS and then I checked the reviews online and I was not the only one with the bad experience. So now I go to others that are nicer to deal with.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

While I agree with in some aspect of Courier70, I do understand the problems. I have shopped at LYS and big item stores. I have found in my area, that the big stores will usually have 1 person who has some knowledge of knitting/crocheting, etc and several customer willing to share. While I have never had an issue at the only lYS in town, the atmosphere there is cold, but this is that part of the state that is not necessarily judgement free, and has aan unusual mixture of arrogance and rudeness. Keep on trying and dismiss the rude ones.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

No excuse for all that...I worked at my LYS and I felt it was a great opportunity to serve people that loved yarn as much as me...It was a great shop. I used to say "I get paid to work here", that is how much I loved working there... couldn't believe they paid me...I would of done it for free. I worked with great gals and we had so much fun watching our customers grow in their knitting. The Yarn Shoppe, Meridian ID


----------



## clarkj11 (Dec 3, 2011)

What is LYS? Local yarn shop?


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

yes


----------



## lucy b (Nov 24, 2011)

I agree with some of the previous comments and some I disagree with. Customer service is the key to success in any business especially in locally owned shops. Yes online shopping is a big threat to brick and mortar businesses but even then customer service gets the repeat customer.Blame the economy all you want but "the customer is always right" is a great policy. I've been waited on in shops where the clerk was on her cell phone throughout my transaction. Been in a shop where you ask for an item and the response is a vague wave of the arm in some distance location. There is nothing sweeter to a customer than the sound of her own name. Possibly "creative" people are not "people persons" and maybe fail in their businesses because of this.


----------



## lucy b (Nov 24, 2011)

Loving your work makes everyone happy, customers, fellow employees and the boss.


----------



## lucy b (Nov 24, 2011)

jfgbrown said:


> No excuse for all that...I worked at my LYS and I felt it was a great opportunity to serve people that loved yarn as much as me...It was a great shop. I used to say "I get paid to work here", that is how much I loved working there... couldn't believe they paid me...I would of done it for free. I worked with great gals and we had so much fun watching our customers grow in their knitting. The Yarn Shoppe, Meridian ID


Methinks I'd like your shop!


----------



## Bizkit (Mar 24, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> ...


I agree. Having said that, I had a negative experience with being brushed off at a LYS...and during a yarn crawl when they get a lot of new foot traffic! In fact, others had told me that this particular owner was very snooty. I gave it another shot-went back-had a different person wait on me-she was friendly and helpful. When I go to the LYS's, I tell them I am a newbie and will be asking a lot of questions, and they are pleasant to me.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

live and learn ..don't know why these people are this way...my DD wanted to learn to knit/crochet went to a LYS singed up for the lessons in both.looking forward to it she got a call saying the instructor was sick and couldn't give the lesson then she got a call saying the class would be canceled...DD found out she was the only one taking the class so it was canceled and the crochet class was to be 2 classes cut down to only one she bought the yarn to make her project with no help and she bought mohair took it to class only to find out she couldn't work with it,why didn't they help hep select the yarn ?? I despise these people they give us knitters a BAD name.Momma is coming for a visit and to teach you for free !!! nuff said.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

nuclearfinz said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> ...


If the only person in the store knew she would be the only staff person there, she should have put the closed sign up, that way she wouldn't be disturbed, why be open if you cannot help someone else???? Have private lessons when the shop is closed or else have someone else on staff to take care of the walk in's. Just my opinion.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

Yes you would...it was the place to be...


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

As cathy would say, auwck! Rude sales people! You can find them anywhere, i do agree that some forgiveness for interrupting a lesson should be given. She may have been stressed,I would give her another chance. She helped you the first time! And about the big box stores, i find the sales staff at some JoAnns to be really friendly and knowledgable around here, you always get a big smile, a hello, what are you making and a few actually know how to knit! The fabric gals know about sewing, the yarn gals know about knitting, and the check out people are over the top nice. Could be the culture of each individual store, but i really would give this shop another try. One bad experience does not make or break.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

You know there is more to be gained with honey than vinegar. I visited my LYS a few times, loved it, but really could not justify the price of what it would cost to make a sweater. So I returned to Jo-Anne's, but I heard that the LYS was going to have a knitting circle, so I stopped in to inquire about it. 

My question was do I have to buy something from you to knit with? Nada, was her answer, you can bring whatever you are working on. I couldn't believe it. So off I went the next Wednesday with my needles and my Jo-Anne's yarn. 

The moral of the story nis. I had a wonderful time and spent $50 before I went home and have been going there ever since. There is a time for Jo-Anne's yarn and a time to satisfy your yearnings when you see something special.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

If small stores are "struggling to survive", you'd think they would want to be pleasant. Perhaps they will gain a customer that way. There is never an excuse for being rude, except maybe when someone is rude to you. When learning to knit I used cheaper yarn, then little by little I realized that for most items, using a wider variety of yarn made the knitting experience and finished product better. But if the owner of the LYS had been rude to me, I may not have learned that. The old adage is true. You get more flies with honey.
There used to be a local book store in this area. I loved the shop, but when they sold, the new owners were not helpful and sometimes downright unfriendly. After a pretty short time the store closed. When you're competing for business, attitude makes a big difference.


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

Chadleyb said:


> witchyfrog said:
> 
> 
> > LYS??
> ...


How thick can I be!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Craftyjamie said:


> You know there is more to be gained with honey than vinegar. I visited my LYS a few times, loved it, but really could not justify the price of what it would cost to make a sweater. So I returned to Jo-Anne's, but I heard that the LYS was going to have a knitting circle, so I stopped in to inquire about it.
> 
> My question was do I have to buy something from you to knit with? Nada, was her answer, you can bring whatever you are working on. I couldn't believe it. So off I went the next Wednesday with my needles and my Jo-Anne's yarn.
> 
> The moral of the story nis. I had a wonderful time and spent $50 before I went home and have been going there ever since. There is a time for Jo-Anne's yarn and a time to satisfy your yearnings when you see something special.


Exactly!


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

I just want to chime in. While I don't have vast experience shopping at Ly's I think we have to realize that people sometimes have bad days. I don't like to be treated rudely but try to consider that sometimes I'm dealing with something and have not always treated others as kindly as I should. If it's a one time thing perhaps giving the person the benefit of the doubt is best.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I must be really lucky, I've only come across two unhelpful small independent yarn shops in the UK, with both there were 'gender issues'. One took the attitude that men are hapless fools who should be patronised for being brave enough to 'have a go' at a skill for which they are mentally ill-equipped; they were very well-meaning, if a little wearing; the other was totally hostile to all men, I discovered it was run by a radical feminist collective, that possibly explained the barbed-wire coils and machine-gun emplacements!
> 
> Even big department stores have been pretty helpful, John Lewis's flagship store on Oxford Street has tables in its haberdashery department and staff quite happily advise customers who get stuck on a particular section of a pattern.
> 
> ...


Dave, you are so funny! and informative at the same time


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

I feel the same way about two in my area. One is way too expensive but the service is good. She needs to stock skeins of yarn that cost less than $20.00 + for me to start shopping there again.

The second one annoyed me in a more personal way. I bought yarn for a pattern and decided to use the pattern to knit something else. I emailed/called to ask if she had two more skeins in stock. NO RESPONSE! I found them on e-Bay and received them two days later. Even with the cost of shipping they cost less than the original ones cost. I now buy more on-line.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> nuclearfinz said:
> 
> 
> > Onestitch said:
> ...


If they want business they have to have help to greet and sell to the new customer or have a teacher for the client. Our new LYS(a favorite) has teachers for the classes and private lessons so the shop owner can attract and greet and sell to the new customers. Who knows how far you traveled to that yarn shop just to have them ignore you. They lost a potential customer. It is a win, win if they have a teacher. They sell and they also make a portion of what the teacher gets for the classes letting the teacher use the shop and advertise. Of course our shop gives a 10% disc on the yarn, pattern and other things you need when you sign up and pay for the classes. That is an incentive to sign up. They have several teachers, drop in knitting in their cozy corner, knitting groups, KAL's and classes. Of course no drop in knitting during classes. They advertised the hours, asked for input and listened to customer and expanded their hours even opening early on Wed to accomodate a long standing knitting group.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Well if that is the reason for bad manners and rude behaviour, then I guess that is what should be expected, after all a down turn in the economy is a really good reason to behave in a manner that will assure that you will close your doors for good. No one in retail can afford to be that stupid. Yes customers are annoying sometimes, it comes with the territory, but for heaven sake don't shoot yourself in the foot by being rude. She will tell everyone she knows, and it takes only one person's bad experience to do that place in. I have a hunch, that courier770 is a shop owner or who has a friend/relative that owns a shop. I have owned a business and also worked for companies and I know it from both sides. Rude is just rude.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Small business owners should realize that good customer service is essential to their success and survival. Helping a customer with a question or problem today can result in customer loyalty and many sales in the future. I will go back to stores where the owner/employees are friendly, helpful, and courteous, and will gladly pay a little more for the yarn.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a feeling the LYS owner was dealing with a difficult customer who just wasn't catching on. Frustrating to say the least and then have someone come in and ask for help while her brain was dealing with the lady in front of her, might have been too much.
But Idon't think asking OneStitch to come back another day was unreasonable. I had a yarn shop and it was very hard to be civil at times after dealing with some people. She was only human and I hope OneStitch, that you go back and try again.

Carol J.


----------



## clarkj11 (Dec 3, 2011)

I am very fortunate as my LYS owner couldn't be kinder or more helpful, from showing anyone how to do things to ordering any special yarn, to actually finishing projects that customers have given up on.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have found the same problem with Quilt shops as well. I think the staff takes the lead from the owner. I know one shop owner who has her "regulars" aka cronies that she fawns over. Strangers of infrequent customers she just gives a swipe and a lick for service, then goes back to visiting with her friends. I still shop with her as it gives me an option to not have to drive over to St. Louis.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

I hear ya. A couple weeks ago I drove 110 miles to scout out LYS's. There were two. The first one I went into, owner asked if she could help me. I told her I was looking for a specific pattern. She showed me where the books were, and then left to rearrange her yarn. The second one, owner and employee, turned their place almost upside down for me. Yes, I bought the pattern I was looking for, and several more, and lots of yarn. Yup, will be going back there!


----------



## donagale (May 24, 2011)

A new LYS just opened in my town, and it is run by a Mother and her Daughter. It is the friendliest place, with coffee available to all and a big table where you can just sit and talk Yarn etc all day if you want. I love it and am more than happy to get my supplies from them. Yes it's a bit more, and I probably buy a little less yarn, but I want them to succeed and will do my part.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

There are two sides to every story.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

As has already been stated, if the lady in the shop was in the middle of a lesson, she really could not interrupt the lesson for a walk in. However, she could have said, "could you come back in an hour when this lesson is over? I can help you then." I am most blessed, as yesterday I got several skeins of yarn from my LYS. As I come in frequently to look and buy occassionally, I was surprised when she put my items in a beautiful shopping tote. When I thanked her, she replied, "we just got these for our favorite customers." This is the same shop that hand delivered, to my home, some knitting needles that I ordered. As previously mentioned, there is NO personal help at Michaels or JoAnns..not now, not ever.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

there is a place I go to that is more like a dusty warehouse but he has different yarns . He gets mill ends and has a huge mail order. Everything is in boxes and it is up to you to go looking. He told us the first time we went there what he has is what is out in the back. He tells people this and then gets annoyed if people bug him with questions on what he has. He could be off putting to some but because I listened and know that it up to me to look He is very nice to me. It it is very much like a treasure hunt and worth it because the stuff he sells is 3-4 dollars a pound. All types of fiber and on cones. PASA Yarns in Uxbridge, MA


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Over the years I have worked with many different people with many different personalities and understand that not every day is a good day, but that doesn't stop me from being understanding and friendly to them. I like to go to various LYS to see the yarn in person, to see the colors, feel the weight of the yarn, and compare different yarns. When I buy online I just don't get that opportunity to see and feel the yarn and sometimes am surprised when I receive the package in the mail. I don't let the store owners' personality bother me from looking around and making my purchases. Sometimes a smile and cheerful chatting on this end will bring that out of the other person, and if not, that would not stop me from going back.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with Marianne818. 

The customer off the street is also their bread & butter. Whilst a private class is being held it would only make sense to have another staff member on duty to take care of the customers coming in. It is not always convenient to 'come back tomorrow' If I were treated like this, I would not go back either. Customers are so important to our business. Without them, you would not have a business. This shop has a poor business management.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Well in my honest opinion I cannot afford the yarn that is sold at my LYS. I work but don't make alot of money. I use the lowere priced yarns. I think that we all love the craft of knitting and she would not have that shop if she didn't either. She always has a wip when i am in there. I feel that I am looked at on a lower level if I come in with a question and the first thing I am asked is did you buy the materials here and then when I say no then that enthusism falls from her face and she is not willing to help. It dosen't matter if you bought the needles there or even the book or leaflet from her. If the yarn is not bought there then no help is given. It doesen't matter what yarn you use, the end result is still going to be the same. What is the diffrence. Then I feel like I am snickered as I get out the door from the people and her that I am not using her expensive yarn. She is always peasant to your face but you wonder sometimes what is said as you walk out the door.


----------



## kat the potter (Mar 28, 2011)

I totally agree with everything you said. Could it be that some customers enter the LYS with a little bit of an attitude themselves? LYS generally work very hard to bring customers high quality fibers from around the world. Paying the price for a high quality product doesn't mean that you should be treated like royalty as soon as you enter the shop. The help and service you receive at most of these shops is just that...a service. Please be respectful of other peoples time where ever you shop.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry you had such a bad experience. My nearest LYS is about 45 minutes away, but the lady who owns the shop and her husband who frequently drops in are both delightful. They are very helpful and friendly. I love to go there to visit, browse the beautiful yarns, and of course knit. The other regulars are just as much fun to be around. She has a loyalty program. She sold shop bags (really nice ones) and if you have your bag with you, you get 10% off yarns and needles. She listens to customer requests. Several of us had tried the Chiaogoo Red circulars and recommended them to her. She brought in a limited supply, others tried them and liked them. Now she carries a full line of them. BTW, I'm a guy.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I do not consider myself a meek person, or insecure, but I have to side with the majority here. There have been only four LYS in the town I live close to, and I have felt uncomfortable in every one of them. I did get to be fairly friendly with the one that closed a few months ago, but again, there were times I went in when there was a "knitting circle" there, and I had to ask for help instead of someone asking me if I needed help. IN THIS ECONOMY, specialty shops should be going overboard to get and keep customers in their stores - even if it means helping someone with a knitting problem ith yarn they didn't buy there. It's possible that customer is just a beginner and wanted to learn with a cheaper yarn before "graduating" to the more expensive stuff. I don't care if a business has the most awesome food or products I've ever seen - if the customer service is lousy, I don't go back.


----------



## the.orangelady (Jan 6, 2012)

I had the same experience, only I had to arrange for my husband to be taken care of and then drive 30 miles, only to be told she was in the middle of a lesson. I was embarrassed and disappointed because at that time I didn't know anyone who could help me but the LYS. Need less to say, I have never been back, plus spend a lot of money on yarn. Look at the money she has lost.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


The pleasant, cordial LYS isn't what people are talking about. If you are asked to sit down, have coffee, how about a cookie, you are being treated as a respected customer. If the employee/owner doesn't have time to help and says "I'm busy now, but how about waiting a few minutes, brows, make yourself comfortable and I will be with you when I can," you are being treated as a respected customer. When you get treated as a second class citizen, "you don't buy here so why should I help you" attitude and made to feel not only unwelcomed but unwanted, why should you purchase from them. I have worked retail, including in domestics isle in "big box" store and salesperson in a small dress shop in a small town, and I always treated people with respect. A small shop has the opportunity to build a loyal clientele because they don't have to follow the rules of the big bosses. They can offer the little extras that big box stores can't. IMHO, the customer is the one the employee has to cater to, and if that customer goes away happy, they will probably return. If they go away feeling like they have been snubbed, they not only will not return, but anyone they know who would possibly go to that same shop will hear of their unpleasant experience. Yes, the economy is terrible at this time, which means you have to work even harder to make sure anyone that walks into a LYS better be treated as if he/she is a king/queen and made to feel welcomed. Flannel shirt or cashmere sweater, they better be treated equal. If they have come into your shop, they are looking for quality and if they get treated like dirt, they will go elsewhere!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> I am so sorry you had such a bad experience. My nearest LYS is about 45 minutes away, but the lady who owns the shop and her husband who frequently drops in are both delightful. They are very helpful and friendly. I love to go there to visit, browse the beautiful yarns, and of course knit. The other regulars are just as much fun to be around. She has a loyalty program. She sold shop bags (really nice ones) and if you have your bag with you, you get 10% off yarns and needles. She listens to customer requests. Several of us had tried the Chiaogoo Red circulars and recommended them to her. She brought in a limited supply, others tried them and liked them. Now she carries a full line of them. BTW, I'm a guy.


I like the idea of the bags. I think that I will make some and embroider our yarn shop name. Maybe they will sell them and also give a percentage off to those who buy yarn. I can't afford all their yarn but buy something every time I go there. Sometimes only needles or needle tips(BTW they sell Knit Picks including harmonys). I am working on a set, I know more expensive to buy one at a time but it is all I can afford. I do a KAL every Tue. The owners are the nicest. Just bought $81 wool to make myself an aran sweater. I have seen so many neat ones on this site.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry you had such a bad experience at your LYS. On the other hand, the person on the receiving end of the lesson paid for that lesson and had the right to expect the teachers undivided attention during that period of time. Having said that, I would have excused myself briefly from the student and helped you. I'm surprised that someone else working in the shop couldn't help as well.


----------



## auntdarla (Mar 15, 2012)

I "help out" at my LYS very often, and almost always enjoy the experience. The owner often relies on her "regulars" to fill in when the shop is crowded or she is giving a lesson. However, I've also been to shops in other cities where the service is either rude or non-existent, so I can sympathize with the frustration of paying premium prices for bad service. If a person has had positive experiences in the past, that means the shop management is at least trying to provide good service; I would give the place another chance.



courier770 said:


> Yarn shops are specialty shops (not making excuses but hear me out). Some are fantastic and others...well not so much. The same can be said for some dress shops, boutiques, jewelry stores, etc..
> 
> I wish I knew why this happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to say that the closest 2 LYS are both wonderful to me. The first one I went to was a bit of a drive but felt it would be worth it if I could find what I needed and had the warmth and friendliness that I had heard of on KP. Well as I said in an earlier post, they were rude, I have never gone back for a 3rd try. My favorite lys is about a 20 min drive,( plus I get to have lunch with a friend that works close by). I had purchased my yarn for Dee's KAL Alexandria shawl from them they told me if I had any problems to come back with the pattern/charts and they would gladly help. I called the other day to see what time would be best to come in and have someone help me with one place in the pattern that I keep messing up on, she said to come in anytime, they always have 2 people on staff so one can always take time, it isn't a problem. Now this is what I want in a LYS, they will get my $$ when I can afford it for sure! My second fave is about a 15 min drive, they are friendly, but have a small space for lessons and so on, it's a small town so they offer many other things besides yarns and needlecraft selections. Just not the personal touch that I expect for that expensive of yarn. I do get great help at our Jo Ann's have always had someone ask if I need help or if I am looking for something specific. Michael's not so much, but our local store has eliminated a lot of their yarns and needle and notion selections are really thin.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

ahhh customer service. what is that anyway? not just your lys for sure. it's michael's, joann's, walmart, the cable company... you name it! i understand wanting to be someplace other than work, i do... but if the work you do involves dealing with the public, an attitude adjustment is in order. or, could it be that being rude has simply taken over where common courtesy should prevail??? bite your tongue (mine is now about an inch shorter than it should be!) and shop elsewhere.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I am very pleased to say ...the lady in my LYS is very helpful and will go out of her way to help you.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Hgayle,
I feel just you. One LYS I went in to buy nice yarn to make the Just Enough Ruffle scarf for my daughter. There was a table full of people knitting and the owner was helping someone else. I spent quite a bit of time looking and feeling the yarn, looking at the patterns. Not once did she say I'll be with you in a minute. I finally stood near the register when she was checking the customer out. She never greated me. I finally spoke up and asked if she could help me. I spent $60 for a scarf and will never return there.
The other day I went to one for the third time. It was closed for the third time. So I went to a third one and after looking up something on the computer to help me find the yarn for my pattern, she sold me yarn that does not fit the pattern. I found this out by writing to the pattern designer.
I spent $34 on a child's short cotton sweater. 
Needless to say, I am not a fan of LYS


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Courier70, you do understand the original poster bought yarn from that LYS, don't you? Not the cheap "hamburger" store. I understand your support of your friend's store, but her quality of service seems to not be the norm across the country.
I used to work part time at Joann's and Frank's Nursery and Crafts. In both places, the mgr. of the day would take calls from people needing knitting help and tell them what time I was scheduled to work so they could come in for assistance. There were 5 of us at Joann's that were frequently helping customers in that manner. (only 3 at Frank's)
Every store, box or LYS, operates as the manager sees fit. You get what you reap.
My LYS, 5 minutes from home, is a snob fest. I have bought $150 in yarn, at one visit, and been treated like dirt there. No more. The LYS on my way to work (20 minutes away) treated me like a long lost friend right from the start. I hadn't even bought anything and was treated wonderfully. I will always go to this LYS and have told many friends.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

We don't have a LYS here, and I have had very good service from our Hobby Lobby and Joann's. I am using a cane and can't stand up a long time, but I notice they are helpful to other people too.

Instead of directing me to a product, they go and get it for me.

I like it.

Carolyn


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Yarn shops are specialty shops (not making excuses but hear me out). Some are fantastic and others...well not so much. The same can be said for some dress shops, boutiques, jewelry stores, etc..
> 
> I wish I knew why this happens.
> 
> ...


 I have not found that to be true. I was at the Walmart in Lynwood (Washington State) today and found a some polar fleece that I liked. I found a another that I though might go with it. I am severely colored challenged so I showed them to someone stocking the shelves. She did not speak English but her expression loosely translated was "Oh you poor baby." She took me over to the fleece shelf and helped me pick out something that we both thought was pretty.

I often ask for guidance when I'm buying yarns that I hope will go together and the people at Walmart are always helpful. Some times it is hard to find one though.

Carol


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I am sorry this has happened to you but please do not group us altogether as it is just the opposite in my shop. At least, that is what I hope my customers would say about me. I offer classes of all kinds. Group and private. Heck, I will even go to the persons house for private lessons. I have even sat in the persons car to teach her because she was handicapped. I also offer Knit and Crochet Alongs and a Daily Stitch in. To top it off, I also let my customers display their work in the shop and sell it if they want.


Onestitch said:


> Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> 
> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess, in the long run, it all comes down to attitude and manners doesn't it? Unfortunately, it seem no matter where you go for "service" it can be sadly lacking. It does seem to be one way or the other with very little common ground too, doesn't it? I tend to go back to shop with my limited income to any place that treats everyone with respect.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

don't say no help at chain stores i have had more help in wall mart and zellers sometimes than lys it all depends if the person working knows about knitting and sometimes surprise they do so sorry for your experience onestitch maybe just come on here and we can help if we can


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

david your lys sounds like the one we go to about an hour and a half away but i love to go there it is owned by a lady and her hubby they are the greatest


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bizkit said:


> nuclearfinz said:
> 
> 
> > Onestitch said:
> ...


I think that's the key answer right there. "When I go to the LYS's, I tell them I am a newbie and will be asking a lot of questions, and they are pleasant to me."

When I first going to LYS I felt the same way I thought the help was rude. It was a first time I was ever in one and felt lost. The help can't really help me because I didn't know what I was looking for in the first place. After I got became more familiar with the yarns, needles and knitting terms I could start asking more knitting questions the help start warming up to me. Where did I learn more about knitting I give a lot of credit to this Forum. The last time I was in a LYS I called first and the help greeted me at the door. They were very open to my questions.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

A day or two ago, in another thread I commented on an experience in a LYS that I had while dressed in my leather jacket and boots (was on a rode trip with hubby on motorcycle). I have had other "not so great" experiences in LYS. When ever we travel I am on the lookout for LYS (with $ to spend). And from where I live I can shop in Rhode Island, Connecticut, or Mass. on any day...in less than an hours drive. I have been greeted with crappy attitude because I crochet (as well as knit)(yes, this is true!)and was looking for yarn for a crochet project. I have also been stared at by a table full of knitters as if I had walked into their personal home...not a store that was OPEN for business. Not all LYS are like this, of course...there are friendly and helpful shops out there...but with the amount and variety of yarn available in stores like Joannes and on line...a good and friendly attitude would go along way to keeping the LYS stores in business in this very bad economy.
If I encounter a bad attitude, I won't be back. Treat me well, I will drive an hour on a regular basis to shop there.


----------



## mollymae (Mar 20, 2012)

blumoon....we must have been on the same yarn crawl! We may even live near each other! I won't shop at my lys, especially after this years crawl! My favorite yarn shop is also about 30 mins. away! Customer service is SO important, treat me with kindness and I'll come back. There is no excuse for being rude.
Looking forward to next years crawl.....I'll know what shops to skip and I'll have more time for the "fun" shops!


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

At my LYS there are two tables. At least one is always full of women sometimes knitting or crocheting, sometimes doing needlepoint. The people who work there are sitting with the customers and it is hard to tell who is whom. 
I walk in, look puzzled, clear my throat, and then someone asks, "yes?"
I say what I am looking for, someone points. The prices are all posted on sheets around the store, not on the skeins, not on the bins. The customer checks out her own prices, tries to pry the salesperson loose to come to the cash register so she can pay.
Apparently, it's a great friendly place for the regulars, but the reception doesn't encourage me to come back. I've been several times and it's always the same.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

There are lots of comments here so I have not had time to read them all yet, but I am just wondering...has anyone had the courage to speak up at their LYS and let the workers ther know how unpleasant it is to go there and ask for help and get a negative response? Maybe that would at least make them stop and think about how they are perceived, and why some people leave and never come back! It's worth a try. I would certainly say something if I was told that they did not have time to help me, or at least let me know when I coulod come back for help.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Blumoon said:


> Oops, anyhow, we just participated in a yarn crawl where you visit the local yarn stores. Out of 9 there were 3 I would go back to. The lys closest to me I no longer shop at. The one I do spend money at is 30 minutes away. Now that I have a better idea of what I like in yarn I am considering the Internet. I have seen other threads on this subject and haven't posted.
> I too would like to support the lys but when I am made to feel uncomfortable and unwanted I have to make adjustments!
> Can anyone who has been knitting for a while explain the seemingly common lack of service and sometimes outright rudeness? It really bothers me, don't they want business? I really don't get it. Elise


In general, I believe the reason that some shops offer plenty of help and others do not offer and some appear to be rude is that there is no requirement to take classes and become licensed to become a shop owner. All that is required is an interest and some money. So, if the owner is naturally interested in helping others, then the help is there and, if they have some business sense, they will be successful. If the owner is not naturally interested in helping others, they likely will fail


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

It never hurts to be nice.


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry you had a bad experence at the yarn shop. I drive 45 min's to a wonderful LYS. They know me by name and help me any time I need help. If they have a class I understand they can not spend a lot of time with me but that is ok. Sarah (the owner) even told me that if I needed help with something and did not purchase the yarn from her she would help me. However I have been knitting about 50 yr's. Not saying I know everything. Socks is my next project. Cottage Yarn is in Mint Hill NC if anyone lives close. Happy knitting.
Brenda


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

courier 770...I personally agree whole heartedly 100% with you comment on being sick to death of the bashing on LYS. I myself, not a fan of Micheal's at all and Joanns..please. They offer no help whats so ever. 

I have gotten nothing but wonderful service from every LYS I have shopped at. I have entered with yarn in hand, not purhcased from them, asking for help finding a pattern for it. With open arms directed with success and introduced to many choices that worked up beautifully. I am lucky and have several yarn shops in my area and have been treated respectfully at every one.

Most have what might be considered, bargin yarn available also..you do not have to spend a large amount of money to complete a project.

They will also go out of their way to special order things for you...Joanns and Michaels ..not so much..your lucky if you find some one to help you..


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

In her defense, she was teaching, and her student was paying for the lesson. She gave you a solution. Perhaps it was her attitude. Maybe she had a bad day. 
When I have taught in my LYS I also have said to others seeking help to please make an appointment. I don't charge for 10 minutes of instruction, but I do charge for lessons and don't want to shortchange my student. Sometimes they have time constraints too.... Like getting a lesson on a lunch break.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> ...


I was wondering what the problem was, too.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

She obviously doesn't want your business....that is just terrible... that woman should be slapped! She could have taken a moment, excused herself from her class and answered your question. How long would that take?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

nuclearfinz said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> ...


Maybe it wasn't the words she said, maybe it was the attitude that was behind them.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pridie said:


> I am sorry this has happened to you but please do not group us altogether as it is just the opposite in my shop. At least, that is what I hope my customers would say about me. I offer classes of all kinds. Group and private. Heck, I will even go to the persons house for private lessons. I have even sat in the persons car to teach her because she was handicapped. I also offer Knit and Crochet Alongs and a Daily Stitch in. To top it off, I also let my customers display their work in the shop and sell it if they want.
> 
> 
> Onestitch said:
> ...


I bet you have lots of customers, return customers and will be in business for a long time. The word gets out.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

First I agree with some others that the shop owner was in the middle of a lesson and if I was the one who had paid for the lesson I would have been upset if she took away from my time that I paid for to do something else. That being said if she is the only one in the shop it might not be the best time to schedule a private lesson!! Second, I would LOVE to have a LYS near me that is like the ones some of you have described. A knitting circle, helpful, friendly service, sounds like heaven! There is a LYS in my area but it is more for quilters she just happens to carry high end yarns as well. That being said I was once in our local Craft-Mania looking at yarn and there was a customer in there asking about ruffle yarn. So they showed her what they had and she left without buying any because they were charging too much for it. As the lady left the store the two employees who had helped her started talking about her with me standing within ear shot!!! I was so shocked that they would just stand there talking about a customer like that!!!! Now I only go in there if I can't find what I want from Jo-Anns or on-line.


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

Likewise!! I'll never go back to the LYS I used to frequent. Fortunately a local embroidery store has started selling yarn and I go in regularly - and quite often end up answering questions, which is a lot of fun 

The next online yarn purchase I'm going to make is from Nordic Yarns - the cotton they have on special. 

And check out my favourite online pattern source - www.garnstudio.com - you'll never by another pattern again


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

not having been there, it is hard to comment on either side. However, in defense of the LYS, I have been in situations where the salesperson has stopped to help someone else, answer the phone etc, when helping me and it has been incredibly irritating. 
also, the other person had paid for a lesson, and she was the priority, not the questioner. Altho the student may have been embarrassed, she would have been angry if it took more than a minute. the LYS had no way of knowing how long you would take, and maybe remembered from last time that it took longer than you think.
not trying to dish you, but there are two sides to most stories and in terms of customer service, she was right to serve the other customer first (who was paying for her time)


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Courier 770, thanks for your wise words.
The LYS where I used to teach welcomed knitters one afternoon a week. This was in a small town. A certain group of knitters would come, have coffee or tea and cookies, and tell each other about the wonderful yarn deals they got at........ You name it.
When the owner announced she was closing the shop, these non- supporters were the most vocal in trying to talk her into staying open. I don't think they ever realized they were the problem.
Had it been my shop, i don't know what I would have done. They did spend a little money there, but obviously not enough for her to stay in business. To solve the problem would have meant not having the knitting gathering which would have negatively impacted the store's supporters.
The owner was always gracious.


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

What is LYS? I am assuming it s a store.
Thanks


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> It never hurts to be nice.


Amen to that!! :wink:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> 
> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> 
> ...


I wish some LYSs would write and let us know their side to this rudeness. :|

One time when I was at a LYS, the girl was helping me as a customer came in for help. She continued to help me (even though I said it was okay) so that may be policy since they don't want to lose money. But, she should have given you an app't. or asked you to sit and wait.

I like to support them also since any business is difficult to handle.

Look around for classes, a teacher, or another knitter to help you. It helps.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Some people are just not people people! And that's why they usually don't last long in retail. Or maybe their shop is just a tax write off and they don't care. Or maybe they are just a lousy employee. I have two LYS within an hour of me and they are wonderful. They are privately owned, don't do much business and just the love the company and conversation from a customer.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

If she was giving a private lesson you can bet that person was paying to be taught individually. Having been in classes myself, it is not fair to be paying and then have the instructor pulled away to help for free. My lys usually has another person working for walk in customers or has classes after hours so that won't happen.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments. I have only been in business for 1 year. April is my Anniversary. Going to have a 15% off sale on everything in the shop for the month of April including book orders. It has been a great year. I have enjoyed meeting everyone. Yes, I have repeat customers so I am getting to know people on a first name basis. I want it to be a user friendly place. I want them to feel at home. My belief is, if I am loyal to my customers they will be loyal to me. Everyone is special so I treat them with respect and how I would like to be treated.


jmai5421 said:


> pridie said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry this has happened to you but please do not group us altogether as it is just the opposite in my shop. At least, that is what I hope my customers would say about me. I offer classes of all kinds. Group and private. Heck, I will even go to the persons house for private lessons. I have even sat in the persons car to teach her because she was handicapped. I also offer Knit and Crochet Alongs and a Daily Stitch in. To top it off, I also let my customers display their work in the shop and sell it if they want.
> ...


----------



## GaleM (Dec 29, 2011)

Wheatie said:


> Sometimes we need to look at out own attitude.


I'd like to steal this quote, it definitely resonated with me!


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Onestitch,

Sorry you had such an unpleasant experience at your local yarn store! 

Two places I've shopped at online are KnitPurl in Portland, Oregon. They have an enormous selection of yarns and patterns. I did take a train ride specifically to shop at their store and at a fabric store called Josephine's Dry Goods.

Now when I order yarns or patterns they are prompt and even enclose a little hand written note commenting on my project.

Recently I ordered a simple sweater (jumper for you Aussies and Brits) pattern from them, one of the perks they give is to enclose your pattern in a 3 ring plastic page protector. I like that.

I can't remember why but I decided to instead to order the yarn from KnitPicks for the sweater. It was a perfect choice so much so that my husband now has a purplish blue hat which makes his blue eyes "pop".

The yarn is great to work with. It is merino wool, superfine alpaca and Donegal tweed. I didn't realize how much I would enjoy the tweed effect. Anyhow, I'm pleased with both "stores". 

It is good to support our local stores but hopefully they will appreciate our patronage too.

happy knitting/crocheting
Colleen

Now, of course, I have to order a couple more skeins to finish my sweater. Ha!


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

You never know what's going on in another person's mind. I was shopping for flowers (generally an enjoyable experience for me). The clerk was distant and seemed a little snobby, despite my attempts to be friendly.
At the till I asked her if I had inadvertently offended her in some way. Can you guess what happenedd? Her eyes filled up with tears, she mumbled an apology. I felt awful. I stopped dead and asked if I could help. She of course shook her head, but then took me into her confidence and told me what was upsetting her. She had a very serious family issue and it was truly upsetting. I can certainly understand why it was giving her problems. Poor thing had to work despite this nagging worry.
Whenever I shop there now and she is on duty, we spend a couple of moments just admiring the flowers together, we are not friends, but we have established a relationship and I now try to always put myself in someone else's shoes.
It is too easy to allow ourselves to be offended when with a little effort we might find an opportunity to be helpful.
The clerk in the store (or owner for all we know), was in a difficult position. I presume she was on her own and had no one else to call for help. She has a valued paying customer she is helping. She has another customer come through the door with a question she has already answered once. What would you do?
I expect I would have done something very similar. What is missing here of course is the tone in which she made the suggestion to come again and call before hand. I don't think that is an unreasonable request. 
It's easy to jump all over the sales staff, I think we need to have some guidelines on how to be a good customer. After all sales clerks and owners are human beings, just like us, and are entitled to the same courtesy we expect fromthem.
IMHO


----------



## Nema (Mar 23, 2011)

I refer to my LYS proprietor as "the knitting nazi." She would begrudgingly help me but would first tsk tsk over the mistakes I'd made that didn't relate to my problem (Hello -- New knitter -- bound to be some less than perfect places!)

I found another LYS. The helpers are very cheerful and willing to help. I don't expect them to give me their undivided attention since that's what classes are for, but they were always willing to show me, let me work on it, and would check back. They get my business now.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Courier, you certainly help us to see the 'other side' to the issue. I agree with your steak and hamburger example. I believe the bottom line is that we all need to mind our manners and be pleasant to others and consider 'their' side of the issue. There is no substitute for good manners and I guess it is hard to fake being pleasant and caring about others no matter which side of the fence we are on. When you decide to open a business that will deal with the public, you need to be prepared to deal with the public. I think customers should be assisted no matter where there yarn is from as they may be encouraged to buy their next yarn from the LYS. Customers should be dealt with individually.....I should not have to be embarrassed because the customer before me was inconsiderate and demanding.


----------



## bird (Feb 22, 2011)

yes i have been there if you dont dress to code they look at you funny i dont have a lot of money i dress nice what money i have they did look at me like i came from a field you know i mean


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

lovey said:


> not having been there, it is hard to comment on either side. However, in defense of the LYS, I have been in situations where the salesperson has stopped to help someone else, answer the phone etc, when helping me and it has been incredibly irritating.
> also, the other person had paid for a lesson, and she was the priority, not the questioner. Altho the student may have been embarrassed, she would have been angry if it took more than a minute. the LYS had no way of knowing how long you would take, and maybe remembered from last time that it took longer than you think.
> not trying to dish you, but there are two sides to most stories and in terms of customer service, she was right to serve the other customer first (who was paying for her time)


I agree with you 100%.

You just can't make everyone happy. Remember people walk in all day asking for help and sometimes at the close of day the work just isn't done which means double work the next day for someone else.

I have been on the other end before paying for an hour of service and maybe getting 15 minutes because of all the phone calls, people walking in, etc and I was annoyed and didn't go back.

It goes both ways.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

FaeCross said:


> I have to say that it is not just your LYS that has staff with attitude issues. It's a very common thing now a days. Every where you go, the employees would rather be somewhere else, doing something else, and they can't keep it out of their attitude.
> 
> I am blessed to have a LYS with a good staff (of course, I drive 1/2 an hour to the middle of nowhere to get there). They remember me by name (not just by face, I sent them an email last week asking a question and she knew exactly who I was and I received a prompt and pleasant reply)
> 
> ...


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Sandi,
Well said. You sound like a compassionate person.
Sometimes our trouble "prickles" bump into other's trouble "prickles". In a perfect world we would do well to suspend them when we are dealing with our fellow human beings but it has to be a concious effort, doesn't it?

I like you avatar saying, by the way.
Colleen


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


AMEN, Very well said. I am not an owner of a LYS, but certainly support my LYS. There is a place for the big box stores AND the LYS. It is a matter of personal preference and/or finances. Please stop beating up the LYS.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> 
> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> 
> ...


I hear this over and over from others and I can only agree. What is it about yarn shops and the snob factor. In these days and times , if I had a shop that was my bread and butter, I would be so happy to see someone like you in my shop. I would make it worth your while to keep coming back. I think they need to figure it out. People like you are what keeps them open. You should look around for a groups to knit with-- you will get all the help you need with a smile. I don't know your age but senior centers and community centers are good places to start. ps there are losts of web based yarn sites that sell cheaper than LYS and would be glad for your business. Try DBNY or Deramores or Elan or Webs for starters. Have fun and forget worrying about those snoots.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


While I do agree with you generally, I also think there are many reasons why some shop owners may not put their best foot forward and therefore do not do justice to themselves. Likewise, some customers may for many reasons be sensitive and not aware that they are really not being snubbed. Also the opposite is true. There are snobs out there


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Gale, Have you seen Nick Vujicic's youtube videos? He will inspire you with his attitude. He has a saying, "Attitude is Altitude". It is so true. Low attitude equals low altitude.

High attitude (good attitude) gets you high altitude (positive).

I'm taking it for my own, to the best of my ability.

Colleen


----------



## GaleL (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't want to soounds stupid, but what is LYS?


----------



## Nema (Mar 23, 2011)

Not a stupid question -- local yarn shop


----------



## GaleM (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks, Colleen, I'm not familiar with him and haven't seen the videos, but I'll check them out. Gale


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Yarn shops are specialty shops (not making excuses but hear me out). Some are fantastic and others...well not so much. The same can be said for some dress shops, boutiques, jewelry stores, etc..
> 
> I wish I knew why this happens.
> 
> ...


I must speak for our local A.C. Moore. The people in the yarn area are always glad to help and if that salesperson can't answer my questions she will get someone who can. As far as help with hands on knitting/crochet problems, every Thursday morning the "yarn guru" is there for any help you need. I can get yarn at Hobby Lobby and WalMart a little cheaper but will patronize AC Moore because of the great friendly people and their ready/willing to help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

On the human level and when there is an immediate need, the attitudes of a store can be especially irritating, if not downright insulting. There are 2 things I want to add to this discussion that are very important for me.
1. If/when you decided to withdraw you business from a store, tell them in no uncertain terms that you are doing this and why. There is no other way to get service improved than letting them know there pockets are being affected. And don't even hesitate is saying that you will spread the bad word!

2. As for this being a generic problem these years? Yes, it is and there are real reasons for this happening. Those reasons can only be understood from a political and sociological perspective. One simple way to look at is that when the top of the power structure heap role models self-centered greed, the people at the bottom begin to duplicate this in the way they live their lives. This is the real trickle down effect in our country today. It is very destructive for human values and meaningful connection; ie, service in stores.

We, on the other hand, do not have to succumb to such behavior. We can demand better treatment and do so by role modeling it. I think we do a lot of that here on KP.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

bird said:


> yes i have been there if you dont dress to code they look at you funny i dont have a lot of money i dress nice what money i have they did look at me like i came from a field you know i mean


I feel that I always have to look good and sometimes the effort keeps me from doing things. Don't worry about it - you are going there to be productive and they are lucky to have you. Feel confident. :-D


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't care..... if you treat me bad I won't be back If you are too sensitive to be at the counter, work in the back and let someone with skills handle the customer relations. if your want my business act like it. Times are hard and I have money to spend on yarn. You are there for me period


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with some that there are some lys that do not have good public relations but the are others who would go overboard to ensure your success. There is a LYS near me that I get emails from. they moved to a new location. I have visited the store many times but have never sat to knit with the people there or to ask questions. I did comment to the owner the last time there, that this was the first time I had been in the shop and there was sitting room.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

No one at any time for any reason should be rude. The problem is rude people don't even know they are rude.


----------



## bird (Feb 22, 2011)

i will pay for yarn if i have too but i dont like to be taken a vanage of eather i called the yarn factory they by from told them what i payer for it well they asker me for name of shop because it was way to much i worker in a greenhouse if you did that your people didnt come back or came back to say were they went we wanted the people too be happy do you want to feel good when you leave or bad good i hope


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Gloria-I must be in your minority group. We have two LYS here in Long Beach and I've always loved to go spend time in both, as well as others in the nearby area. Friendly helpful owners and employees and lots of friendly helpful other customers. Always a pleasure to go and spend time.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

How unfortunate some ladies have gone through not such pleasant experiences at a LYS. It makes me think back in time when I used to look forward to go to B. Altman's in New York City (on weekends, it was an hour each way for me). They had a craft section on the second floor. But most people went to seek knitting instructions. There was a very dear Lady from Spain. She was a genius, and she enjoyed so much showing everyone. One could take a photo of anything, and she would write customized instructions for you, as long as you bought the yarn there. It was really a personalized service. When they closed the store, I lost track of where she went, many yarn stores were closed in those years as well. My point is, there are also so many wonderful people who are gifted and joyfully share it with others. I really miss her still... it did not matter how busy she was, she always made sure she had time for all. She even took time to write pattern instructions for customers, as they did their projects.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

My LYS is a thirty minute drive. Linda at Keep Me in Stitches is helpful and knowledgeable. This isn't an ad for her so much as it is a recognition that there are good lys and not so good. 

Sure the prices are higher but she's got to meet the rent and the utilities and the taxes and and and....

I also shop online and my favorite there is The Loopy Ewe. I call, talk to a real person, and she tells me what I need to know. My invoices have a personal note on them - sometimes just a "Hi Karen!" but it's that touch that makes me loyal. 

The most common complaint of customers today is poor service and that can mean lack of knowledge about the product, rudeness, impatience, or sheer neglect. It's a self-sorting process. Patronize the good ones, and don't shop at the bad ones.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

GaleL said:


> I don't want to soounds stupid, but what is LYS?


If you let us know where you are located? Maybe someone can tell you where your closest LYS is to you. LYS is a store that sells yarn and your knitting supplies.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

In a perfect world yarn shops would be making so much money and have a large number of employees to cover the costs of helping people with products they purchased somewhere else. That's just not reality though.

If you are looking for "free" help, timing is everything. That means the help you seek may not be available right that second. Someone who has paid for a lesson is going to be a priority, waiting on customers, ringing up sales, taking telephone calls, stocking shelves and other tasks of being a business need to be attended to. You may have to wait or come back at another time.

Many shops have "open knitting" nights or afternoons, where people can bring their knitting, sit around a table, knit, talk and help each other. This is probably the best way to get to know your LYS and meet other knitters who can help you and who you may be able to help. Many shops offer project classes where the fee includes the lessons, pattern and specified yarn to make an item. Often this is spread over a few weeks. Another way to get lots of help, get to know the shop and meet other knitters.

You won't find that at any chain store, finding a table to sit at in the yarn department would require a major miracle. Yet every yarn shop that I've ever set foot in has a table for knitters. 

Yes it does come down to money. In order to stay in business, shops have to make a profit.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I always had good service at LYSs in the area. The best one is closed for many years. The lady that owned it died. Her daughter-in-law took it over. She was not as nice as Nora. Anyone from York remember Nora. She would let you bring back yarn if not needed.

josiehof


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Tarmarque,

I agree with you, the stores need to know the qualities we need and should receive when we shop there.

One positive step we could make before we write the "offenders" off is to privately, kindly and gently tell the sales person how we felt about their specific action.

The other positive, healing thing to do as one of the other KP' ers suggested is to ask if the person is OK.

I disagree with the person who said it is a downward negative trickle effect that causes this problem.

I believe it starts with us not from the top down but from the individual person trying as best they can to make for peace one on one.

Colleen


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

I know Linda...love her! Tell her Jo from Meridian, now Massachusetts said hi.


----------



## GaleL (Jan 22, 2012)

After I wrote that, it dawned on me that that's what it meant. Thanks


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

What every store owner needs to remember is the customer may not always be right, but the customer is always the customer. For everyone who likes your store, they will tell 10 people, for everyone who does not like your store, they will tell 100 people.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't understand the problem. The owner helped you when she did have time, no charge, Were you expecting her to ignore the person she was with to help you right then? That is like jumping the que. She did set up a time for you and only asked that you call first ( so she could be sure you were coming and what time so she could be available or she set aside the time and you didn't show without telling her.) Many shops are run by one person who has to do it all. They have to have some structure for their time to get anything done. If she gave you good help before, I say give her the benefit of the doubt and try again. I bet you didn't call her the next day to say you weren't coming either did you?


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

i for one am really tired of people who make their livelyhood making patterns and have friends who own small buisness taking offense whenever someone on this forum has a complaint or question. Certain people get on their high horse and subject the rest of the forum to their self absorbed opinions. I am glad for thse people that they feel confident enough inthem selves to think the whole wants to live by their toughts and ideals. i for one come on to this site to bitch and complain to people who might have had the same expierences or similiar. i am here looking for sympathy and know that others are too. the person who started this thread wan't bashing all yourn stores she was relating a bad time with one and worried that all others might be the same. so certain people need to relax and get the stick out of their own A#%^ because she takes everything as an attack on her instead of the meaning that it was intended. So as an avid reader of this site and hopefully a nice person i request that if the thread is not directing a personal insult to you then relax and read it in the context that it was ment to be read. sorry to pull this thread away from what i think the originater intended, i too have had a bad expierence with a LYS, the woman looked and acted like she couldn't be bothered to take time away from whatever she was doing to wait on me, but i also have since moved and my new LYS is wonderful. The owner is helpful insightful and just plain wonderful. so to reiterate what someothers have said on the first page some "clerks" have poor customer service and others have great, so find your store and advice from where you are treated good and happy knitting


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> nuclearfinz said:
> 
> 
> > Onestitch said:
> ...


If it's a private lesson then that's the way it should be..PRIVATE...Someone else should be in the store at that time to take care of customers.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

A little input on the yarn shops. 
If the little privately owned shops are having a hard time operating you would think they would bend over backwards to help customers so the customer would feel like coming back. With the attitudes you have said the clerks have it's no wonder they finally have to close. 
Now my problem!!
I don't know why I can't get any of the questions or replys on KP any more. I get the Knitting paradise and knitting and Crocheting Forum, daily and that's all.
We had a power bump here during a storm that shut my comp. down.Ever since that I can't get the questions and replies. I have written to Admin. several times and double checked everything they said. They said I'm still signed up on everything and don't know why I don't get and of the questions people ask or any replies.
If anyone should have some help on this would you PM me as I won't be able to read your reply on KP Thank you.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Kyba said:


> . . . And about the big box stores, i find the sales staff at some JoAnns to be really friendly and knowledgable around here, you always get a big smile, a hello, what are you making and a few actually know how to knit! The fabric gals know about sewing, the yarn gals know about knitting, and the check out people are over the top nice. Could be the culture of each individual store, but i really would give this shop another try. One bad experience does not make or break.


I agree. I have a large Joann's near me and the staff is great. Went in the last time to get a yarn holder. They weren't where they are usually displayed. The person in charge located them and brought the 3 available sizes to me to look at and told me where to find them if I wanted more. Good customer service, and the cashiers are very pleasant too.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

jfgbrown said:


> No one at any time for any reason should be rude. The problem is rude people don't even know they are rude.


I've known people who take pride in their rudeness! Don't ask me why!


----------



## KsMoFl (Feb 20, 2012)

Duh I just realized the L stands for Local and not Lion! I go for the experience and fellowship. I am unemployed and frugal but look for the sales and clearance. I like to browse and visit. 2 of my faves have closed in the last year. I have never had a bad experience. I learn a lot just by listening. I just love the atmosphere. Reminds me of the Shop Around the Corner in You've Got Mail or Debbie MacComber books. Enjoy fellow yarn lovers!


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I think they were not taught to be pleasant. My mother taught me all the pleasant ways to be to other people. My mother is now dead. Wish I had told her this when she was still living. A lot of the younger people today are not taught anything by their mothers.

josiehof


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


YES! I have had very good experience getting help in the local JoAnn store! On the other hand in the local LYS, I was told, rather bluntly, if I needed help I should take their classes, AND work with yarn bought ONLY at the store! To me that is attitude and certainly not good pr for your shop! 
PS We owned a small retail embroidery business for many years. Have been retired for a few years now.
Certainly we had to deal with obnoxious customers, but, the majority of people were very nice.


----------



## tidepools (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder if the enjoyable books set in oh so friendly knitting shops with knitters that become a friendly "family" has raised expectations. In these novels, of course, one of the friendly 'family" murders another member once in while.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

I wasn't there, so I missed the nuances of voice, facial, and body language, but it sounds to me more a communication glitch than rudeness. She was giving a lesson (you wouldn't want her to interrupt a lesson she was giving you for some one else), and she did say to come back tomorrow so she could help you. Calling first is only common sense (and courtesy on your part), to avoid a wait and to arrange a time that's convenient for you both. She gave you her lesson schedule when you asked for lessons--isn't that what you wanted, or did you specifically ask for private lessons. If she's the sole proprietor, she probably doesn't have time for private lessons.

Bear in mind that yarn shops sell yarn. Advice is optional and gratuitous. They don't have to help with our personal knitting problems as a given. If you'd just come from an eye exam, you were already having a less than perfect day, and may have unintentionally transferred some stress to your lys encounter. I'd be nice and give her another chance...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a little comment: Yarn stores are like any businesses - they have to yield to competition sometimes. We buy yarn there, ask them to help us, and then, once we learn, we can go to any other store or internet to buy the yarn. The learning stays with us. So, they have no guarantee that after we finish that one item, we will continue to be their customer. I would think that would not help their morale. They still have the BILLS. They are independent so they have a lot of overhead. They probably do not have the backup of resources that other places have. Be patient - they try to be good and they have beautiful yarns and sometimes, the prices are competitive with most other stores.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I guess some of us expect special treatment and special sharing in a specialty shop. I do.


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> ...


I agree--I don't see any problem with it either. The person she was helping may have paid some $$$s for a private lesson and it would have been very wrong to have stopped her lesson because you just walked in wanting help.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

This is an interesting thread. I live in a small very cliquey city with only one LYS. It has been here for many years under various names. It seems to only cater to certain customers. I work in a man's blue collar field and consequently I go in wearing work clothes, if I am to get there when it is open. My clothes are not "dirty" just work wear. That being said, I make a very good living and can afford to buy good quality yarn. 
I always get shuffled to the less expensive or sale yarns when I go in. The owner and her daughter make me feel like the quality yarn is being saved for the better dressed customers. As for help with patterns, that is also saved for the better dressed customers. I am all for getting a good deal, but I would like to choose if I want the sale yarn or not for my project.
I bought over $200 in sale yarn on a day when the owner was "on duty" and had the nerve to ask for help with a pattern that I was having difficulty with and got told to go home and keep trying, I would get it. I admit I was trying the pattern on some very old scrap yarn that I had in my stash before I went full out on it with quality yarn. I felt put down by her attitude. I often try a complicated portion of a complex pattern on scrap yarn to save frogging and tinking on the quality yarn. I think that the good sized purchase should have negated the fact I was using yarn not purchased from her.
I have asked if she was getting more of a specific type of yarn in and been told she would order more if "my customers ask for it, otherwise no" when there was only half of what I needed for my project in the shop.
Because of her attitude, I buy most of my yarn online and have the world at my fingertips 24/7. A couple of times I have ended up purchasing colorways I would have avoided if I could have seen the yarn in person, but I do have family that is always glad to accept a handmade garment from me, especially my daughter and my nieces who are total sweater girls.
If this owner made me feel like I was welcome in the shop, I would definitely be buying more from her. I get the feeling that she would prefer to only do business with and cater to "the chosen" in this community, not the average working person. 
I almost have to thank her for her lack of service, if not for that I would not have been pushed to the internet for my yarn needs and I would have missed many very unique and lovely yarns.


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

:shock: Hi, I don't knit like they do and I had a question recently. She showed me but then proceeded to tell me I needed to come to her class for beginner knitting. I am new in the last year and a half and also have spent a FORTUNE for the yarn as my friend tells me its better than the box stores. She wants to charge me for a class to do it her WAY!! Plus, I took a class from a gal who use to work there and she quit before I knew how to do it. i try not to go there anymore than I have tooo. I watch Liat do lots of things and get so much out of it. I too, have bought yarn online!!!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Lol, this puts it in a new perspective. How funny!



tidepools said:


> I wonder if the enjoyable books set in oh so friendly knitting shops with knitters that become a friendly "family" has raised expectations. In these novels, of course, one of the friendly 'family" murders another member once in while.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

For the most part, the staff at my local JoAnn's and Michaels are extremely helpful and pleasant. However, I DO have complaints about both and that is that they are not very handicap friendly. My JoAnn's doesn't have an easy to open front door, so I usually wait until someone from inside or outside comes along to open it for me (I use a handicap scooter). Then the Michaels here OFTEN has the yarn department well blocked with boxes of merchandise to be emptied and I simply can't shop in that department. When I complained, I was told in a no-so-friendly manner that I should never shop there on Tuesdays or Saturdays because that is when they got their shipments. I have also been told by both that "knitting isn't popular in Florida" so.....etc.
I think their corporate offices would be very unhappy about this....just employees who are not concerned with public relations. HOWEVER, they are what I have, and I am VERY grateful to have them -- and WalMart, too! My nearest LYS here is 50 miles away.

Just have to tell you about my experience in WalMart's yarn department recently: I wanted more balls of a particular color that were in the back of the very lowest bin. A young mother standing next to me heard me sigh and asked if she could help. When I told her my old knees couldn't get down to reach in the bin, she immediately asked her 7-year old daughter to reach in there and help me. That little girl and her mom had more fun (so did I!) helping me get all the yarn I needed and we all had a great time talking knitting.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

YorkieMama said:


> This is an interesting thread. I live in a small very cliquey city with only one LYS. It has been here for many years under various names. It seems to only cater to certain customers. I work in a man's blue collar field and consequently I go in wearing work clothes, if I am to get there when it is open. My clothes are not "dirty" just work wear. That being said, I make a very good living and can afford to buy good quality yarn.
> I always get shuffled to the less expensive or sale yarns when I go in. The owner and her daughter make me feel like the quality yarn is being saved for the better dressed customers. As for help with patterns, that is also saved for the better dressed customers. I am all for getting a good deal, but I would like to choose if I want the sale yarn or not for my project.
> I bought over $200 in sale yarn on a day when the owner was "on duty" and had the nerve to ask for help with a pattern that I was having difficulty with and got told to go home and keep trying, I would get it. I admit I was trying the pattern on some very old scrap yarn that I had in my stash before I went full out on it with quality yarn. I felt put down by her attitude. I often try a complicated portion of a complex pattern on scrap yarn to save frogging and tinking on the quality yarn. I think that the good sized purchase should have negated the fact I was using yarn not purchased from her.
> I have asked if she was getting more of a specific type of yarn in and been told she would order more if "my customers ask for it, otherwise no" when there was only half of what I needed for my project in the shop.
> ...


Well, looks like you can handle your feelings! You have your family loving your work! Both of those things are gifts. Enjoy your great work! That LYS needs your business but they do not realize it. If I owned that store, I would love to have a crowded store and they usually are not.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I think if you are working alone you should not schedule lessons.....how would you ever be able to run the shop and teach a private lesson?



Knitting Cruiser said:


> nuclearfinz said:
> 
> 
> > Onestitch said:
> ...


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm sorry but poor customer service is poor customer service no matter what the problem or issue is. I have been in banking for over 20 yrs, most of the time as a teller. You don't know what it's like to be abused by people until you've done that job.
HOWEVER, there is no excuse for rude and poor behavior with a customer. As far as a LYS not being service friendly that is a big mistake. Every person that comes through their door deserves to be treated with respect and courtesy, no matter their circumstances. There is nothing wrong with someone who buys their yarn at Joanns/Michaels going into a LYS and asking for help. Where else are they going to get it?? Not only that but that is a potential future sale for the shop. Maybe that person will be encouraged to return and purchase something. They may also mention the pleasant experience to their friends or a forum like this one. I understand the owners are in the business to make money. But they must have gotten into that type of business because they like the needle arts. They should see themselves in the novice and beginner people who come through their doors. More people knitting/crocheting is just better for everyone.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I don't know why people keep saying that some yarn shops are "snooty" or "snobby". Yes they do carry higher priced merchandise. They also have people who come in with yarn from Walmart and expect free help, they have people who come in and loudly complain about prices too. A friend of mine owns a shop and I've heard horror stories from her about customers. It's a two way street.
> 
> You can't go into a 5 star steak house and expect to get a hamburger off the dollar menu. Likewise if you frequent a place with a dollar menu, you can't expect a really good steak. If you think of it that way, it may put things in perspective. If your income level mandates a place that has a dollar menu, it means your trips to that 5 star steak house are going to be few and far between...but when you do have the opportunity to go, try to enjoy the steak )


Excellent parallelism! I totally agree!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Personally I don't see this as a "bad experience", or a case of rudeness. The person in the shop was giving a private lesson and unable to offer pattern help at that time and simply asked that the person call the next day. Most likely to ensure that she would be able to set a time aside to help the person.

I appears that many people commenting here see it the same way. That's not getting up on any "high horse", it's seeing the situation from an outside, unbiased view. 

Are there LYS's that are not so "user friendly"? Sure but this isn't unique to yarn shops. You can just as easily find dress shops, jewelry stores, shoe stores or any other specialty retail shop where you'll run into "attitude".


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

We only have one LYS here as well. And unfortunately, I had quite a similar experience. I've found most questions, or instructions have a video for clarification on You Tube. And if not... hey, I know this great group of knitters on KP who are always willing to lend a hand!


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Many have been knitting much longer than I (30 years for me), but it has been my experience that sometimes it is the clientele that influences the shop. I spent 20 years moving with a Navy husband and found some LYS may have been a tad influenced by regular clientele - it was like a high school clique atmosphere where the staff hovered over their regulars if they felt you were not really a serious customer. On the other hand, there were wonderful shops where staff would go above and beyond helping anyone, even those purchasing just one skein. I think LYS should be given a chance - if they are uncomfortable to you, by all means, seek alternate sources. I can't afford to use my LYS yarn on every project, so I use alternate sources. I can't count the number of times someone has asked my advice in the aisles of stores and I am happy to help. So, go ahead and ask that stranger in the aisle - it might be me!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I think part of the problem is we are dealing with many different personality types. In the small town I use to live in there was the no smile lady that worked in our local drug store. She never smiled. She helped you find what you needed, rang you out at the register and that was it. I never saw her smile, laugh or be just a little friendly. My family always called her "no smile." I think some people should not be working in the retail world or someplace where they have to give customer service. They are just not good at it. On other hand I have been around some people that are so friendly they are sickening sweet. When the honey is dripping from their mouth and they are calling you hon and sweetie, I don't like that either.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> ...


I agree with all the above. However I think key here is, ALL small business owners seldom plan ahead...in this case a lesson was scheduled, people Paid for attention/instruction, Owner should have hired staff to serve walk ins. Many shops give lessons after hours or off premises to avoid these situations. I believe in any business...If your desire is to give customer service you will find a way. Without customers you don't have a business, too many small business owners treat their business like a hobby.


----------



## lgood (Feb 18, 2012)

If you are buying online BEWARE! I recently bought 5 balls of yarn from Annie's Attic - 3 were one dye lot - 2 A VERY DIFFERENT DYE LOT!!! On calling, they told me they CAN'T GUARANTEE THE SAME DYE LOT!!!! I HOPE I will get the over $8 in postage to mail back ....


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

in this day and age don't stores know that service should be their # 1 concern!When i worked in the insurance industry that ws the top rule in the office,give customers the best service you can and go out of your way to please them because with competition so stiff in every venue that alone may keep your customers! People too need to be considerate of others Yesterday while standing in the grocery checkout,the lady in front of us left her cart right in our way when she cashed out! made no attempt to take it with her and I was so mad I could have spit nails! when I said to my husband that if he hadn't been with me I would have said something to her,he said why make a big deal out of it?I said because it was just rude,no two ways about it and it was totally unnecessary,what do the rest of you think?


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

As the LYS was obviously open for business why did the owner/sales person charge for a private lesson? Surely if she was charging for a private one to one lesson the person paying was entitled to her undivided attention and would be justifiably annoyed if someone interrupted her lession. Also, a customer entering the shop to buy yarn or have a query answered would also be justifiably annoyed to find the owner/sales person tied up with a private lession and therefore unable to deal with the sale or query. I think the owner/sales person would need to rethink her priorities and decide which is more important - her business or private lessons. It sounds as though she is trying to have her cake and eat it. 

Thankfully, most LYS I have dealt with are pleasant, co-operative and very willing to help me to spend money! I was in one recently, not noted for 'cheap' yarn and she had brought in some reasonably priced cotton (Cotton yarn being very expensive in the UK). Obviously listening to the buying public. Another one I use occasionally left me to brouse to my heart's content and when I was ready to purchase couldn't be more helpful. I wanted a particular colur and there was every shade but the one I wanted. It was no trouble for him to go upstairs and bring down two packets. Then I wanted a Debbie Bliss pattern. Again he helped me go through the books until I found the one I wanted. He also showed me the yarn suggested and alternatives. I am not in that town often but I always make a point of going to it when I am there.


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

i understand that local lys is a locally owned small business and is not able charge the low prices of large chain stores. the issue is the lack of pleasant service to all customers. pleasant service is an issue everywhere, regardless of business. it seems to me that all businesses should emphasize this to their employees. i know not all customers are pleasant either, but a business -large or small- with pleasant service will do better than one with poor service.


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Please don't paint all LYS's with the same brush. We have one here locally that I won't shop at - kind of rude and no help if you didn't buy from her that day, but there is one across the state that I visit whenever I can - totally opposite attitude. Very welcoming, friendly, and helpful whether you spend that day or not. Needless to say, I'll always go there when I can and I try to always spend - she needs to stay in business!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

There is no reason or excuse she could possibly give that would make this right to me. I do however, believe in letting owners and managers know why you come in their store, and when they do something wonderful the same goes, I let them know how appreciative I am. If the store wasn't full and she wasn't busy with others, I can't see a reason why you should go out of your way, I have learned more from the people here, than classes anyway....so we're here and we're not going to tell you we don't have time. I'm sorry you were treated so harshly....but that's part of how businesses go out of business,.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i do try to shop locally as much as poss. my lys is owned by 2 Young cousins. prices are good, they are great, always helpful, etc. i buy from them as much as possible, also hob'lob, joanns, etc. now, my complaint about ANY retail estab, restaurant, whatever, is if they're rude, in general, not nice. you can say no in a nice, polite way and most people will understand. just my thoughts. racso


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

This is not necessarily about an LYS. I am a snowbird to Florida every year.I have not been to a yarn store anywhere in FL. because I don't know my way around. But----talk about rude people. If you are a snowbird, I think you probably have experienced rudeness pretty much anywhere you go. I don't know why that is, we do bring revenue into the community. One of the cities that is especially bad is Panama City Beach and Fort Myers Beach. I have not noticed any rudeness in St. Pete's.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Blumoon!

Was the yarn crawl that you and your friend participated in in the Triangle area of NC? My mom and I went to 4 of the 9 stores participating last Sunday. Great Yarns in Raleigh, NC has been my LYS since I started. Most of the ladies there are great with helping me; however, there have been times when they were tied up with another customer and they told me that they could not fix my issue that day. They were nice about it, but there is 1 woman in that shop that has a really nasty attitude. I found out when she is there, and I avoid the shop like a plague on those days. The owner is there on Friday mornings, and she is the most helpful to me. I can't tell you how many times she fixed that sweater that I made last year. She made that sweater in her own size, so she was very familiar with the pattern. If I came in there and the shop was slow, any of them would help me. If the shop became very busy, I knew that they had to take care of their other customers, so I waited.

One of the shops that we visited last Sunday in Apex was nicely stocked, but owner seemed to have an attitude that I didn't particularly care for. I will have to really need something that she sells for me to go back there. It was almost as if she didn't want to be there on SUNDAY.. so her attitude reflected as much.

The 2nd shop in Raleigh, The Yarn Tree Studio, is where I go for my Sunday knitting group when I can attend. This shop has only been open for a little over a year, and the people that I have come across have been very helpful. She tends to carry some of the yarn that I have been drooling over there. I actually saw the Dreams Sock Yarn line Sunday, and her prices were in line with what I found online. She is special ordering me a set of the square needles from the Dreamz line, and I like the shop a lot, even though it is over 30 minutes away. Ha! All of them are over 30 minutes away, as I live in Clayton.. in the boonies..out in the woods. 



Blumoon said:


> Can anyone who has been knitting for a while explain the seemingly common lack of service and sometimes outright rudeness? It really bothers me, don't they want business? I really don't get it. Elise


Of course they want your business Elise. Really they do. I don't want to appear to defend the LYS around where you live. Some people are just nasty with their attitudes. I have met women who said that they were "master" knitters, and that woman was just so mean spirited. She went to my church, and she always wore the prettiest sweaters. When I would complement her on the sweater that she was wearing that week, she would always say that she made the sweater and follow that with how she was a certified master knitter. That was in 2003 and 2004 before I ever started knitting myself. I wanted her to fix one of my favorite sweaters that moths had gotten into, and she told me that I could not afford her rates to fix that sweater. I never spoke to her again after that.

If I ever reach that level of accomplishment with my knitting, and someone asked me to help them I would like to think that I would do that, regardless of their income. I still have the sweater, and at the time I asked her to fix it it had 3 holes in the back lower part. I think I could take it apart up to those holes and re-knit the stockinette now. It was made of the most beautiful midnight blue yarn. It was so dark it almost looked black with a hint of navy. When I purchased that sweater, it went with a skirt that had the same coloring in it. The sweater had what looked like a cross stitch flower in the same colors that were in the skirt. I paid almost $400 for the outfit, and if the holes were not in the sweater now, I would still be wearing it. I purchased the sweater and skirt in the early 1990s. I definitely got my money out of it, but MAN do I miss that sweater in the winter.

My point in this long diatribe is to say that if the woman who was not nice to you isn't the owner/manager, perhaps you may want to speak to the owner about your experience and ask her why one of her employee's was so rude to you. Tell her that you won't be shopping in her store anymore because of that. They push the classes because they make money from them. Most of the LYS's require that people buy the yarn for the classes in their store, so they make more money. They must turn a profit in order to stay in business, and if their employees are being rude they will lose more business than they get. The owner needs to know about it for sure. I would just call and find out when she would be there and ask to speak to her alone outside or something. You don't want interference from the employee that was rude.

Don't give up on the store until you have tried to resolve the issue. If you can't find empathy with the owner, then by all means shop elsewhere. If enough people do that, she will not be in business very long.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

lgood said:


> If you are buying online BEWARE! I recently bought 5 balls of yarn from Annie's Attic - 3 were one dye lot - 2 A VERY DIFFERENT DYE LOT!!! On calling, they told me they CAN'T GUARANTEE THE SAME DYE LOT!!!! I HOPE I will get the over $8 in postage to mail back ....


Annie's Attic is bad about that. Because of that I shop at Joann's because they will get you the same dye lot. So will the actual places like Bernat. I once ordered 5 skeins of this beautiful dark purple, loved it so much that I ordered 8 more skeins of it 5 months later, and they sent the same dye lot.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Yarn shops are specialty shops (not making excuses but hear me out). Some are fantastic and others...well not so much. The same can be said for some dress shops, boutiques, jewelry stores, etc..
> 
> I wish I knew why this happens.
> 
> ...


Wow! You live in Colorado? How cool is that? The Interweave stores are there somewhere and Euny Jang lives there. I would love to watch that woman knit for a while. I think I could learn SO much from her. The lessons that she gives on Knitting Daily TV are just too short for me to grasp.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for saying all of this. Yes, it is very hard to compete with the big box stores and online shopping. It is hard to hear it all but people will do what they want to do. That is why I do everything in my human power with God's help to make my shop unique and special so that people will continue to come back.


pam1054 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> ...


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

I can never understand propietors being rude to customers. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot. We are their life blood. They can't afford to be rude. I went into a brand new shop once and had the distinct impression they thought I was going to steal something. Good Grief. As for asking for help, I've had to do that before and always ask how much I owe them. Sometimes they'll say a minimal amount, like $3-$5. Maybe she just didn't know how to ask to be paid for her help?


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

Singingknitter, thanks so much for the Garn info. Their patterns are beautiful! I may have to buy another binder for patterns. I love my LYS and several other LYSs that are a little less local but they are all in small towns and that may have an impact on customer service. I use them when I can because I want to keep them in operation. I also use the Internet and try to find yarns on sale at various websites. The combination works well for me.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


I don't believe it is the price that makes an LYS "snooty" It is the attitude of the clerks. There is no excuse for that, I don't care if you ask a question on "cheap" yarn or the first time you are in the shop. You should receive courteous treatment. NO Exception!! The customer base will never increase without good service. 5 minutes answering a question on "cheap" yarn may result in the sale of hundreds of dollars in the future. Clerks and owners with this snooty attitude are being short sighted. It isn't just yarn shops. Years ago I was shopping for a ruby, I wasn't all dolled up as it was a small city and I had 3 young children.(Who has time then) The local jeweler could not have been less interested in my request. I doubt I looked "rich". SO I went to the next city and purchased my ring. Yes, we could well afford it and I might have purchased more items if I had received good customer service.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Interweave offices are in Loveland but they are not open to the public.

Small shops usually don't have more than a couple of employees and often times one person has to mind the shop for a period of time (lunch hour, when the owner runs to the bank, when another employee is sick).


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

fly2lln said:


> I can never understand propietors being rude to customers. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot. We are their life blood. They can't afford to be rude. I went into a brand new shop once and had the distinct impression they thought I was going to steal something. Good Grief. As for asking for help, I've had to do that before and always ask how much I owe them. Sometimes they'll say a minimal amount, like $3-$5.
> 
> Maybe she just didn't know how to ask to be paid for her help?


Should have worked through that before opening a business. Just because a person has a skill, it doesn't always include the skills to run a luctritive/ business/please people/ and promote customer service. I think one should look for the reasons these people are in business as opposed to make excuses for them. Just my opinion


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

nickerina said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> ...


I agree 110%


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Yarn shops, department stores, specialty shops, etc. - I don't think it is the shop, but the individual personalities of the poeple who run them that determines whether they are helpful, snooty, rude, friendly, etc. I recently had a great experience with one specialty yarn shop and would highly recommend Yellow Dog Knitting in Eau Claire WI. I had purchased some DROPS yarn and a pattern from the Nordic website. Didn't understand the pattern and when I went back and posted a question, they referred me to Yellow Dog (a Drops dealer}. I called the number and the lady was so gracious and helpful, stayed online with me and talked me through the problems, had to leave me to tend a customer, then called me back to finish the discussion. She was great.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with everything that has been said here. There are good and bad in every industry or group. But I do know that if I treated my potential customers the way I have ben treated in some LYS and in some big box stores, I would be fired on the spot. They only get one chance to make a first impression. Maybe a LYS should consider posting a sign, that says "advice $5 -- dumb looks free" and when someone asks for advice tell them it is $5 and waive the advice fee if they purchased the materials from the shop or at the clerk's discretion. This way the shop would get something for their knowledge and maybe not feel so irritated by the request.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I don't know why people keep saying that some yarn shops are "snooty" or "snobby". Yes they do carry higher priced merchandise. They also have people who come in with yarn from Walmart and expect free help, they have people who come in and loudly complain about prices too. A friend of mine owns a shop and I've heard horror stories from her about customers. It's a two way street.
> 
> You can't go into a 5 star steak house and expect to get a hamburger off the dollar menu. Likewise if you frequent a place with a dollar menu, you can't expect a really good steak. If you think of it that way, it may put things in perspective. If your income level mandates a place that has a dollar menu, it means your trips to that 5 star steak house are going to be few and far between...but when you do have the opportunity to go, try to enjoy the steak )


Well, Courier, I think the reason people keep saying some LYS's are snobby is that some LYS's really are snobby, rude, and pretentious. Some LYS's are a total delight (the cost and quality of yarn at both stores is comparable). And, of course, there is everything in between the extremes. I'd say you have been extremely fortunate not to have experienced any snobby ones. If you ever do, you won't forget the experience.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I love LYS and visit as many as I can. Yesterday I went to visit a friend that lives about an hour away. I went to a
LYS I had never been to. 

I pulled up in front of the store (in a strip mall) and the woman who turned out to work there stared at me until I was able to get into the store (I am handicapped). She was sitting at a table with 2 other women. She did not greet me. I said hello to the women and asked what they were working on. The owner/employee still did not speak. 

I asked if I could look around and did. There was nothing that interested me so I left. I thanked the women and the employee said one word I couldn't understand but it was not in a friendly tone. One of the other ladies told me to have a nice day. I will not go back.

My favorite LYS is about 45 minutes away, there are several closer but I like the friendly service. I saw a purse I liked in their store. I called and asked if they had the pattern. The owner told me where to get the free pattern and since the yarn was discontinued, she told me over the phone what yarn to subsitute. She did not know who I was or if I would purchase the yarn from her. That is customer service!


----------



## Bige01923 (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess I'm darned lucky. We have a yarn shop here in summerfield "The yarn lady". It's great. She has classes and will answer any question you have at any time. She also sends an email every month as to what is going on and what the classes are about. She has knitted samples all over the store and will sell you the pattern and yarn that goes with it. Lucky me, and she is only 3 miles down the road. [email protected]


----------



## Bige01923 (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess I'm darned lucky. We have a yarn shop here in summerfield "The yarn lady". It's great. She has classes and will answer any question you have at any time. She also sends an email every month as to what is going on and what the classes are about. She has knitted samples all over the store and will sell you the pattern and yarn that goes with it. Lucky me, and she is only 3 miles down the road. [email protected]


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


obviously you are a shop owner.....


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Interweave offices are in Loveland but they are not open to the public.
> 
> Small shops usually don't have more than a couple of employees and often times one person has to mind the shop for a period of time (lunch hour, when the owner runs to the bank, when another employee is sick).


That is what I call an excuse not a reason for rude or bad customer service. communicate/apologise for the inconvience/post a WELCOME sign in the store communicating times of short staff...much like the wet floor sign


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe it is just me, but I believe in 'one more chance'. LOL
I try to remember that a sales clerk (shop owner?) is just a regular person, outside the shop.
We all have bad days and get snippy without really meaning to.
I am sure the clerk didn't mean to embarrass and hurt your feelings. I would give the shop another chance, and see what happens.
Good luck!
:^)


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I know what you mean. The LYS closest to me pretty much treated me the same way. But one step further, she charged me $10 to show me how to do a particular step. Can you imagine that? I also said I'd never go there again. Stupid me, I called the shop last week and asked a question concerning collars on pullovers. She said she could help me but only on "Wednesday" which is her class day. Knowing that she charged before, I asked her what her charges were. She said $15. Just to help out with a problem? I don't think so. I'll either frog the whole thing or put away until I can find someone who would be willing to help me.

I know that they are a business and have to make a living, but $15 to help with a single item? What is this world coming to?


Onestitch said:


> Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> 
> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Had an idea for good/experienced knitters: Would there be a market for them to go to some place such as a library or coffee shop, announce their hours there, and give lessons or individual help? Would have to get the permission of the place. BETTER YET, how about them going to a LYS and offering their help, for a fee, at certain drop-in times? That way, they have the very experienced knitter (the owner) there to help also.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I was recently at my LYS, The Yarn Lady. The woman there spent at least 1/2 hour of her time with me discussing the various pros and cons of different cotton yarns for dish towels! I was very impressed. I am not putting down dish towels as a knitting project, but she had to know that my purchase would run about $10-$15, while the service she gave me was the equal of a $150 sweater purchase. This LYS is always awesome and that is the reason I shop there.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

When I learned to knit the ladies in the group were very secretive about their patterns and would never give me a straight answer about their designs. 

I quickly learned to read patterns both written and charts. I now knit patterns in French, German, Farsi, Russian, polish and Spanish. I find errors and can correct them. I can usually look at models and knit them without charts. 

All this because no one was willing to help me. 

I always go out of my way to help others. I love to share the wealth. It gives me joy to see others achieve. I see a lovely knit project someone else has finished and I feel good.

Kudos to all the kind, caring, sharing ladies of the KnittingParadise blog.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

No I am NOT a shop owner. I'm a customer of several shops though.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I will add Long Beach, Whittier and Claremont to that list of friendly LYSes. I have been to two of the ones on your list Gloria. Maybe you could PM me names on the rest?



gmcmullen said:


> I must be in the minority. I have never had an issue or problem with a LYS. Each one I have been to in Pasadena, Upland, Montclair, Downtown L.A., Redlands, Riverside, Anaheim, West L.A., South Pasadena, Burbank and San Dimas have proprietors and workers who are so nice and helpful and generous with their assistance and time. I've gone in there when they're busy and when the store is empty and have always been greeted like I was an old friend, even if it was my first time in the shop. Most offer coffee and cookies and a smile.
> 
> I'm so sorry to read that so many of you have had bad experiences. I feel lucky!!!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

my uncle who was in construction used to say. You never know when the person with a bathroom remodel is going to need an office building built, so treat all customers with the same level of care and respect.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Karoy said:


> I know what you mean. The LYS closest to me pretty much treated me the same way. But one step further, she charged me $10 to show me how to do a particular step. Can you imagine that? I also said I'd never go there again. Stupid me, I called the shop last week and asked a question concerning collars on pullovers. She said she could help me but only on "Wednesday" which is her class day. Knowing that she charged before, I asked her what her charges were. She said $15. Just to help out with a problem? I don't think so. I'll either frog the whole thing or put away until I can find someone who would be willing to help me.
> 
> I know that they are a business and have to make a living, but $15 to help with a single item? What is this world coming to?
> 
> ...


I believe that these shops have a right to post a sign with prices on instruction times & amounts, I consider that a good business practice. In the event your ?? take a few minutes the owner has the option to not charge or charge less. How many times have you heard of a mechanic giving diy instructions for repairing a vehicle/ A dentist for filling a tooth...this is a skill.......ladies you want to receive equality yet you are not willing give equality.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Everyone, Something must have broken loose as I'm getting my emails now from PK. Thanks to everyone for your help. >^..^<


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I think I know what they mean about attitude.
My wife went into a store at the mall several years ago.
We had bought there more than once. We did spend our
money there.
This time, we walked in and the girl behind the counter
looked us up and down and turned her nose up at us.
Just like Pretty Woman. 
I said to me wife, "Lets look around. But, we aren't 
buying anything here."
We have had the same thing happen at a restaurant.
We made our reservation and went to hang our coats.
The coat check girl told us that the the coat room was full.
Go have a drink at the bar while you are waiting.
The next couple in, she took their coats.
I went right over and asked why she took their coats
and not ours.
She said, "When someone leaves, there is room for more coats."
I went over and canceled our reservation and we left.
Well, the restaurant went under some years ago when
the economy tanked. The snobs stopped going and
they tried to get other people to come in.
But, they had already treated them badly and nobody
was going to go there.

We went to anther restaurant, some time ago.
This time, we weren't dressed to go in and just wanted to
go to the gift shop. We were dressed in jeans. Clean clothes
and nicely dressed. But, not suit and tie.
We also had our 3 year old son with us.
Well, one guy stood at the door so that we could
not enter the restaurant and then we were followed
around like we were going to rob the place. Never
went back there to eat either.
My aunt went there some years later and had us in stitches.
This was the place with the gift shop.
She said that they had you go to the bar and have a drink
first so that you didn't notice what they were serving.
The lights were low so that you couldn't see what you 
were eating. Very over priced, the food wasn't that
good and she would never go there again.
We were almost on the floor laughing. This to me was
a snobby restaurant and they didn't even treat their guests well.

I have lots of other stories about bad service.

Just saying, if I get bad service, I don't return.
I would never treat anyone like that.
I have worked with customers and I try to treat them
the way that I would like to get treated. 

My wife and I worked in a candy store once.
A truck driver came in and asked for directions.
The owner and his wife were there at the time.
The owner's wife spoke up, " We don't live in the area.
But, if we did, we would charge for directions."
I was appalled at her even saying that.
I know that if I was him and you gave me directions,
I would buy then or the next time that I was going by.
I did give him the directions and he bought something.
I would be surprised if he ever returned to the store again
or if he would ever recommend the store to his friends.
Dick


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Yarn shops usually are snob factories. Only a very few shops actually help their customers--they are always more concerned with their little social group they have created and pay little or no attention to real shoppers and that is why they open and close within a few years or so. 

The "hottest" LYS in my area has designers and high end trunk shows from all over the world but when I come to their shop I do not feel welcome. Only their wealthiest patrons and "in" customers are given attention--doesn't matter what you buy--I will not go back. I'm on their email list, enjoy their "new" items and "free" patterns but will purchase elsewhere. 

Small town yarn shops are a different story and I would guess their customers may take advantage of free lessons but when you are the only one, as a shop owner, take advantage and learn how to kindly shuffle them along and encourage their joining in with a paid for class and have the classes at night after hours so not one customer who enters your door is ignored. I've been in sales and direct retail for many years, have pretty thick skin when dealing with people, but yarn shop owners just don't get it. Many times customers will travel a distance only to be met with a sour face.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Yarn shops usually are snob factories. Only a very few shops actually help their customers--they are always more concerned with their little social group they have created and pay little or no attention to real shoppers and that is why they open and close within a few years or so.
> 
> The "hottest" LYS in my area has designers and high end trunk shows from all over the world but when I come to their shop I do not feel welcome. Only their wealthiest patrons and "in" customers are given attention--doesn't matter what you buy--I will not go back. I'm on their email list, enjoy their "new" items and "free" patterns but will purchase elsewhere.
> 
> Small town yarn shops are a different story and I would guess their customers may take advantage of free lessons but when you are the only one, as a shop owner, take advantage and learn how to kindly shuffle them along and encourage their joining in with a paid for class and have the classes at night after hours so not one customer who enters your door is ignored. I've been in sales and direct retail for many years, have pretty thick skin when dealing with people, but yarn shop owners just don't get it. Many times customers will travel a distance only to be met with a sour face.


You said it all............& so well


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

nhauf001 said:


> my uncle who was in construction used to say. You never know when the person with a bathroom remodel is going to need an office building built, so treat all customers with the same level of care and respect.


That's good! :lol:


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

The lack of locally owned small businesses scares me witless. The big stores are taking over and before long they will be our only choice and we will be at their mercy...if they have any mercy other than their bottom line. At th risk of sounding ancient, most people were not around when there actually were service (sales) people in department stores, when they were locally owned. I recently went to Macy's to buy an iron. No one assisted me until I took it to the desk to pay for it. A few weeks later, I received a letter from the store manage asking me to evaluate the "service". I replied back, "What service?"
Amazingly, she called me to apologize and bemoan the fact that there was a minimum of service for my transaction and tell me, "It's only going to get worse". And it has.
KanFan


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> I thank you all for your input and I agree with each of you. My LQS is the opposite; I can call there and ask a question, they know my name, even what kind of sewing machine I have ! It is a small shop, with only the owner and 1 other worker there; they are always so willing to help you. IF you go in and they are in the midst of helping someone else, they at least acknowledge you and offer you coffee, OR even ask my opinion on the other person's quilt ! (That is scary !)
> 
> Since I wrote my entry earlier this afternoon, I've seen been to Red Heart website; watched the UTube for the Sashay Scarf and am making great headway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, I think I'll chime in once more then move on. I participated in the Triangle Yarn Crawl. I went to all nine stores involved. Again, there were 3 I would return to. I was exited to participate! 
The third store was a problem. The owner was rude and very....I don't know how to describe it. I don't think I need to disclose what store his was but someone has already mentioned the location. It really really bothered me, it took me a while to get over it. That was surely my problem, not hers. I understand we are all human and everyone has their bad days. That said I would think if you were a part of this event as a shop owner it's time to put on your happy face otherwise why bother?
I am a new knitter and I love it. I have yet to drag my knitting across town to any store looking for help. I am there solely to buy yarn. I don't ask for help with that either. All in all pretty easy customer. When I am met with rudeness I will now and always take myself elsewhere. I have money to spend and really just expect a smile. As I garner from some folks here this is just asking for too much. Whatever. Specialty shop, boutique, yarn made from endangered animals spun by virgins...it's all the same. A smile goes a long way.
I try to remember to keep my expectations low and acceptance high. I just really don't expect to have to bolster myself to enter a business to give them my hard earned money. Whether I wash dishes or perform surgery the bottom line is all the same, my dollar is worth just as much as yours. 
I have alot of experience when it comes to dealing with the public. I know both sides. A bad attitude will always repel people away. I am BLOWN away by the personalities I have come across in the LYS. Second chance? I think not. My choice.
This is obviously a common problem otherwise we wouldn't all have some BS negative experience to share. I hope reading some of these comments might make a difference somewhere. I dont know what it is about this that really rubs me the wrong way. Customer service is lacking everywhere. I guess I just expected different from a LYS.....my bad. Live and learn. 
I don't mean to sound so negative. I am so grateful to have started knitting. I wake up every morning exited it. The only negative has been my experience with some LYS. I'm getting over it, life is too short to sweat the small stuff. 
Thanks for allowing me to give my opinion and vent my frustration. I hope everyone has a great weekend! Elise


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I sort of agree with NuclearFinz. If that person paid for a lesson, you are intruding on their time. If I was the person who paid for a private lesson, I would not be happy if the instructor kept leaving me to help others for free. I'm sure that if the shoe were on the other foot and you paid for a private lesson, you would not want the instructor leaving you to help others. Maybe it would have been OK to wait until that lesson was over, so you could have the clerks undivided attention. Maybe the clerk was short-staffed that day. My LYS always has a second person there on days that she has classes--perhaps that person was sick that day... She did spend time with you the previously, and did offer to help the following day... Maybe a second chance is warranted...


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I don't know why people keep saying that some yarn shops are "snooty" or "snobby". Yes they do carry higher priced merchandise. They also have people who come in with yarn from Walmart and expect free help, they have people who come in and loudly complain about prices too. A friend of mine owns a shop and I've heard horror stories from her about customers. It's a two way street.
> 
> You can't go into a 5 star steak house and expect to get a hamburger off the dollar menu. Likewise if you frequent a place with a dollar menu, you can't expect a really good steak. If you think of it that way, it may put things in perspective. If your income level mandates a place that has a dollar menu, it means your trips to that 5 star steak house are going to be few and far between...but when you do have the opportunity to go, try to enjoy the steak )


You mentioned here that your friend owns a yarn shop and you have seen the other side of things. I would imagine your posts are in support of your friend.
I DO agree that it is not reasonable to buy yarn at Michaels and take it to a yarn shop expecting free help. If you didn't buy the yarn at their shop they are not obligated to help you. Since you brought up the steak house analogy, I would have to say that taking Walmart yarn into a yarn shop for help is like buying a McDonalds hamburger and taking it into a nicer restaurant expecting to eat at one of their tables. 
However, I have seen yarn shop employees be rude to newbie knitters when they did purchase yarn at the shop. 
It happens.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

That's such a shame that you feel "yarn shops are usually snob factories". Certainly that has not been my experience over the many years I have been knitting.

My favorite shop happens to be one that I do not get to near as often as I'd like to. Still the owner always remembers my name which amazes me. I do realize that she and her employees probably have much closer relationships with customers that come in more frequently than I do..does that make them "in"? Or does it just reflect that those customers are in the shop more often?

Trunk sales are great fun, if the items are beyond your price range, well looking is still free. 

I've never seen a difference between small town shops and big city shops, other than location.

My experiences with yarn shops have been great, just one "dud" among the shops I've visited in various areas of the US.


----------



## Dame Sharon (Mar 31, 2012)

It hurts our feelings all the time but we don't seem able to identify that the behavior that we observe is nutts, or crazy making. A LYS that is unable or unwilling to serve their customers is behaving in a way that is counter-productive to selling their yarn or their classes,ie. nutts. We are living in a world where it seems people are less and less able to cope with behavior that is productive. So.. I suspect that the healthiest thing to do is find someone else willing to help and at the same time recognise what it is that you are looking at, crazy making behavior.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Let's see, people have bad days. Attila the customer just left before you walked in. The ID10t mother with the brats who tear open kits and actually spit in them just left. And you do not want to know where in the restroom the little boy did number 2! Their major yarn supplier just announced yet another price hike. These are all things I experienced while working in an LYS. I always tried to be helpful. The day does wear on you , though. And, sometimes, you just need to kick the cat.

On the other hand, my daughter and I were in Wal-Mart one day when customers in the fabric dept needed fabric cut. They called twice for help and waited 15 minutes. No associate showed up. Finally my daughter took the scissors, cut the fabric, scanned the bolt, entered the yardage, and printed the sales info for them. If you're not self-sufficient when you go into a warehouse store, you will not survive.

So, let's cut the LYS owners some slack, OK?


----------



## newtoknitting528 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, sorry to hear that you had such an awful experience at your lys. We must really be blessed here . I drive about 7 miles to a lovely yarn shop. All of the ladies there will answer questions in person, as well as over the phone. They encourage you to stop by for help ANYTIME ! They know most of the customers by name. The yarn , needle,patterns and book selections are wonderful and if they don't have what you are looking for, they will suggest other places to try. If you are ever driving through the midwest, please contact me via the knitting forum and i will message you the info.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been following this thread and feel like there is something not being said. I looked up the word "snob" in the dictionary. It is one who has an air of superiority in matters of knowledge or taste. When we who are not as experienced as yarn store owners enter their store, we feel that air of superiority in matters of knowledge. When this forum starts on Red Heart Yarn, we who use it, feel that superiority in matters of taste. 
If we feel it, it is there. Some people have it and some do not.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> 
> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> 
> ...


Well you were being inconsiderate of the person who was getting her knitting lesson. The clerk was already busy with someone when you seemed to demand that she give you her immediate attention. How rude of you to be this way. She was doing her job. Why should someone butt into a knitting lesson and expect to be served immediately? It matters not how much yarn you bought there. She did give you an option and you chose to be ignorant about it, blaming the clerk for doing her job. You dont get to butt in and be served immediately. You do get to wait your turn. I would have told you "sorry, but as you can see I am busy with a customer and a knitting lessson. You will have to wait your turn and make an appointment."


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

hersh said:


> Karoy said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean. The LYS closest to me pretty much treated me the same way. But one step further, she charged me $10 to show me how to do a particular step. Can you imagine that? I also said I'd never go there again. Stupid me, I called the shop last week and asked a question concerning collars on pullovers. She said she could help me but only on "Wednesday" which is her class day. Knowing that she charged before, I asked her what her charges were. She said $15. Just to help out with a problem? I don't think so. I'll either frog the whole thing or put away until I can find someone who would be willing to help me.
> ...


Yes they do have the "right" to post snobby signs and we have the "right" not to ever shop there again. It's all called attitude and places of business who demonstrate this kind of attitude are destined to close and no one will be sorry to see them go.

I know there are nervy customers, that's where the thick skin comes in. I have dealt with all kinds of crude people. I owned and managed a retail furniture store of European furnishings--rather high end, teak and rosewood mostly. One of my most expensive wall systems attracted a young couple who came in armed with a camera, measuring tape and note pad. I just ignored them and they actually came back to re-measure something they forgot--I just ignored them. Then about 2 months later they came back again and asked if they could order just the hardware for the wall system--my answer "sorry but we are not in the hardware business", smiled and walked away. You can win without the attitude--it just scares real customers away.

Mechanics and dentists sell a professional service--yarn shops sell yarn and the only way they can sell yarn is having customers that know how to knit--get the picture?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> ...


Why would a shop have lessons in the middle of the day and ignore their customers???


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Onestitch said:
> ...


Onestitch was not ignored. She was told that she was giving a knitting lesson and to come back tomorrow but to call first. I believe that you can be rude to the customer you are already dealing with in order to deal with another one who has come along and butted in. I am sure that if she was giving the knitting lesson to this other customer, an appointment had been made for this lesson. And she did already explain the scarf to Onestitch the week before. It was not any fault of the sales person that she had just had eye work done when this was explained to her the week before. Onestitch expects to be treated like the Queen of Lah-Dee-Dah. The sales clerk did right to request that Onestitch return the following day and phone first. As a salesperson, you do have to prioritize and her priority was the customer she was already involved with in giving a knitting lesson. As for the woman she was teaching sat there with an embarrassed look on her face", how did Onestitch know she was embarrassed? and embarrassed at what? that Onestitch was being rude? I would think so. Onestitch needs to look at her own behavior and not blame everyone else for the way she is treated.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Let's see, people have bad days. Attila the customer just left before you walked in. The ID10t mother with the brats who tear open kits and actually spit in them just left. And you do not want to know where in the restroom the little boy did number 2! Their major yarn supplier just announced yet another price hike. These are all things I experienced while working in an LYS. I always tried to be helpful. The day does wear on you , though. And, sometimes, you just need to kick the cat.
> 
> On the other hand, my daughter and I were in Wal-Mart one day when customers in the fabric dept needed fabric cut. They called twice for help and waited 15 minutes. No associate showed up. Finally my daughter took the scissors, cut the fabric, scanned the bolt, entered the yardage, and printed the sales info for them. If you're not self-sufficient when you go into a warehouse store, you will not survive.
> 
> So, let's cut the LYS owners some slack, OK?


LOL all in a day's work. Try selling furniture--add unloading a 40' container, unpacking, assembling and rearranging the store. Calling the cops because a drunken couple was screwing in the bathroom and someone just broke into the cash drawer. Or how about the rabid customer on the phone who received a delivery and one little thing was not right, which required a delivery truck and crew and he couldn't wait until the next day--this is at closing time, 10:00pm--mall hours. Or how about being pinned to the floor with a pile of heavy room-sized rugs and no one in the store could hear you calling for help. Then again at closing the restaurant above you has plugged the plumbing and raw sewage was seeping into the fully stocked back room and clean-up takes all night.

Stuff like this happens we just deal with it and DON'T blame the customers. Snobism in yarn shops is not acceptable--some may not agree--but those of us who do will shop on line or at the one shop that actually likes its customers.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Why would a shop have lessons in the middle of the day and ignore their customers???


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Just because some yarn has a larger price tag doesn't mean it is better than the lower priced yarn. A couple of year's ago I wanted to make a sweater for my sweat husband and bought the higher price yarn because I thought it would make it special for him. The yarn wasn't dyed properly and the sweater looked horrible. Plus, the yarn had many knots that I had to cut out before using. So, I will stick with Vanna's Choice yarn...which I love!!!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

If only the LYS owner could have been a little kinder about the fact that she was busy giving a private lesson. Maybe when she realizes she's losing customers she'll learn to be more diplomatic. Also, youtube definitely has it's advantages. You can play the video over again till you get it, or if you forget!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> ...


She was not doing her job if she was the only person in the store and was giving a lesson. People that walk in need help too. If she was short handed or someone called in sick, that should have been explained. If she is always by herself, then she should not give lessons. I have worked in a fabric and craft store and in a large eyecare place and have had to apologize many times and explain that we short handed etc and I will be with you as soon as I can. NEVER have I been rude to customers even though many times it would have been easier.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree on some points. It's "People" that make the difference between a good store or a bad one. Their attitudes are representing the company regardless whether it is a small LYS or a large "Box store". When people have an attitude about whether the yarn is "good" or Bad, it carries over into their attitude and treatment of customers. I've been a yarn shopper for many years and have seen both types of people in both types of stores. I've recevied help in both types of stores and I've been ignored in BOTH types of stores. It is a definite problem in some LYS's as well as some "Box stores", equally. It all depends on the people and what your needs are. Neither location meets everyone's needs but if I am treated poorly, no matter which store, I leave. Enough said.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Linda, not all yarn shops offer poor customer service. Many closed during the downturn in the economy.


That is exactly correct. One I had to drive to was just OK. The owner assumed you knew and could get things the first time around. She didn't make it.

A new one opened near me. Alice is just wonderful. Even when giving a lesson she will get you started in the right direction. Every one just has to give a little including me and she is so pleasant. Besides, her yarn is gorgeous.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


And why should the person who is already dealing with a customer, drop this customer's knitting lesson to attend to another customer who is wanting knitting lessons too? Is that not rude and inconsiderate and ignoring that customer? She did tell Onestitch to "return tomorrow but call first". And maybe, just maybe, in fact maybe, the shop's business was also providing knitting lessons to customers. It is obvious that this is what was being done. Seems to me that it is this "me first" attitude that is what is wrong with so many people. People are told to wait their turn. It is like that everywhere.

Is it that way with you too? you want to be served first and push all the other customers out of the way so you can be delt with before them? you wish to butt into the head of the line so you get served first? You are condoning this rude behavior. Wait your turn. Would you like it if you were in the middle of a knitting lesson that you had made the appointment for and the teacher got up and left you to give someone else a lesson? Think of others at times before yourself.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

My daughter will not put up with bad customer service. If she receives it somewhere she will ask to talk to the manager if possible and pass the information along as to what happened. It that isn't possible, she will write a letter. Maybe we need to do more of this, be respectful but let the right person know if there is a problem. On the other hand good customer service also needs to be acknowledged. A nice pat on the back from your boss is always nice.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I am really fortunate. Kingston has two LYSs and I get great service and help if needed each and every time I go into either. I do shop at the box stores like Michael`s for some things but I would not ask for help on that project at my LYS. It is not their job to be a free resource for people who are not customers. If I need help for a project where the supplies did not come from the LYS there are always other knitters, books and the internet. I would rather pay a bit more at a LYS and support the local economy then shop at Michael`s.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NJG said:


> My daughter will not put up with bad customer service. If she receives it somewhere she will ask to talk to the manager if possible and pass the information along as to what happened. It that isn't possible, she will write a letter. Maybe we need to do more of this, be respectful but let the right person know if there is a problem. On the other hand good customer service also needs to be acknowledged. A nice pat on the back from your boss is always nice.


And Onestitch was expecting the clerk to give the other customer bad customer service by dropping the other woman and coming to Onestitch's aid immediately to give her a knitting lesson right then and there on the spot. The clerk did right by her other customer and also by Onestitch by telling her to return the next day but phone first. She acknowledged Onestitch and asked that Onestitch set up a time for the next day. Nothing wrong with that at all to accomodate the existing customer and have a "new" customer set up for the next day with a knitting lesson. Think of all the chaos that would occur if everyone started showing up demanding lessons right here and now!!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Onestitch said:


> Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> 
> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> 
> ...


I have not read all the posts in this thread, but wanted to say that I am going to be a dissenter here.

While I am quite aggressive with poor customer service, I do not consider that this instance was a gross issue of poor customer service. Unless I don't have all the facts, the way I understand it is that this LYS has one person working in the store and she was giving a lesson to someone else when you walked in and wanted her to help you? My response is based on this understanding so if I don't have the facts straight, please disregard my comments.

This scenario would not be much different than if I was in the nail salon having my nails done and my nail tech abandoned me to do somone's nails who just walked in the door off the street. I would be furious. If you had been the woman who was receiving a lesson (which I am assuming she paid for to received at a certain time), how would you feel if the person teaching you the lesson abandoned your lesson to help someone who just happened into the store?

My understanding is that she was more than happy to help you at another time and she even suggested you call first to make sure she was not helping someone else so you wouldn't have to wait.

I'm sorry, I do not consider this instance to be poor customer service and I beleive the OP is being rash about the incident.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

There are at least 3 places near me where knitters meet and work together......our public library, local hospital and a shop where some bring their spinning wheels, also. They also used to meet at the local Books A Million store and knit together. I have yet to try any of the groups as I always go to my LYS to knit one day a week. These are all free groups and people are not charged for questions or lessons. I think these people just love sharing their passion for knitting. There are lessons at the LYS and I don't know if there would be a market for others or not, possibly. But I think if you were doing it as a business there is always the possibility of needing a business or a pedlers license. I guess that would be dependent on where you live.



Lovinknittin said:


> Had an idea for good/experienced knitters: Would there be a market for them to go to some place such as a library or coffee shop, announce their hours there, and give lessons or individual help? Would have to get the permission of the place. BETTER YET, how about them going to a LYS and offering their help, for a fee, at certain drop-in times? That way, they have the very experienced knitter (the owner) there to help also.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

If there is only one person working there is never a way to be sure you will not have to wait for assistance with anything.



peachy51 said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> ...


----------



## smee2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.

I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.

No you aren't going to pay "chain store" prices at small shops..anymore than you will pay a small dress shop the price you will pay for "Chinamart".

Small business are struggling to survive. They support our local tax base..yes that means our local schools systems too.

Small yarn shops are no different than small jewelry stores, dress shops, toy stores, locally owned dry cleaners or any other small business.
Haven't we lost enough of these types of business' to major chains who cannot even tell us where their goods are manufactured? When is the last time you went into a chain store, sat down and had someone actually sit with you and explain how to do something?

Has anyone at Walmart, Michael's or Joann's sat and helped you with a pattern? 

Please people, small business' are struggling to survive...just like small people...like you and I.

courier770

Reply Quote Reply 
I agree with this (edited). courier770 Well said.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> ...


I get the feeling from what Onestitch said was that the clerk was rude. A little explanation from the clerk of the situation would have been helpful. Most any situation can be handled better with 
respect than with being rude. Maybe she was "more than happy" to help the next day, but didn't convey that very well.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I just knew that if a certain KPer was in here there was going to be an argument! Have a nice day everyone! Happy Knitting!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> 
> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> 
> ...


I don't see the problem... If she was giving _you_ a private lesson that you scheduled and paid for, would you be alright with her stopping in the middle of it to show something to someone who just walked in? I think it was reasonable, since she was in the middle of a lesson, to ask you to come back later.

But you will probably be happier with YouTube and online ordering from now on...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

There are good and bad yarns stores and owners Courier. Most are good but the bad ones are terrible. Several in my area how gone out because of the economy, spouses moving, illness what have you. 
I was just at a fiber fest this morning and it was a topic of conversation where I was volunteering. One gal said the owner would ask if you knitted or crochet. If you were a crOchet she has nothing to do with you. She also doesn't price her yarn because if you need to ask you don't need to shop in her store. YSL.s need to be customer oriented to stay in business but some aren't . I think it is more work than they thought
Life is such some good some bad. Everyone is entitled to their opinion without others going off the deep end.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> I just knew that if a certain KPer was in here there was going to be an argument! Have a nice day everyone! Happy Knitting!


There is a difference between an argument and a difference of opinions or perception. It is true that no one here except the OP knows the tone or body language that the clerk used. But, based on what we do know, as much as I abhor bad customer service, I just don't see gross disregard for customer service here.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

smee2 said:


> I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


I don't think the LYS is being "beaten to death" because of pricing. I think it is understood that their prices will be higher and I know that when I go in. If a small business wants to survive they have to go that extra mile to make it work. Good customer service is what will bring customers in and keep them coming back. If you are a LYS that is being "Beat up" on this forum then you are doing something wrong. As I said before when you get bad customer service, let someone know that can do something about it. If you have a product that people can't get anywhere else, they will come to you regardless of your service, but that isn't true of a LYS. They will go elsewhere.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> > I just knew that if a certain KPer was in here there was going to be an argument! Have a nice day everyone! Happy Knitting!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I am jumping into the discussion late, and have only skimmed the many pages leading to here, so I apologize if I'm plowing old ground. I understand the whole "she was teaching a lesson, etc..." thing, and also I understand that the OP had arrived unexpectedly, hoping for help, etc. 

But I could not help wandering if the proprietor would have still been "too busy" if the OP was shopping for yarn instead needing assistance? At the same time, if I were teaching a lesson during open hours, I would try to have some sort of back-up staff--either paid or volunteer--in order to give my full attention to the student(s). Then I wondered how many times this same scene might be played out in a single day, how many times the lesson is interrupted for one reason or another, and if it were me, I could see myself becoming more annoyed each time. It could even be that there was scheduled help that didn't show up, so she was having to do double duty. 

On the other hand, when I go to the eye doctor and have had my eyes dialated, the last thing I want to do is any sort of close work that will tax my already-stressed eyes. I just want to go home and relax. So I would probably not have gone to a yarn shop to ask for help with a technique that my eyes couldn't follow anyway, only to have to return the next day. 

So it seems to me that there is a lot more going on than just the shop owner's "bad attitude". She could have suggested that the customer browse or make herself comfortable, perhaps even offer a refreshment, while she finished teaching the lesson, rather than just telling her to come back tomorrow. (I live 60 miles from the closest LYS, so that would not be an option for me). 

Now, all this having been said, I have been to a yarn shop in the large city closest to me that I definitely will never go to again. The staff truly seems to be more interested in socializing with one another than in providing any sort of customer care at all. Being totally ignored is much worse (in my opinion) than if I thought a person treated me rudely...at least I'd be recognized in some way.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually it's the attendants that are snooty sometimes. If there is a chance that they will make a commission, they become quite friendly. If a sales person treats you badly, buy your something with another associate.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am really blessed with my LYS. Village Wools has been in business for about 15-20 years. They are very friendly and helpful. It does not matter where you have bought your yarn, they will help you. They usually assign one staff member to help those with knitting problems. They are about 30 minutes away from me, but I don't mind. Sometimes I don't have the money to buy, just go in and enjoy looking at the yarn and books and have a conversation. Second home! Sometimes someone is a little cranky (sometimes me), but no one is perfect. Love them!
Donna K


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

I crochet & believe me it's better to shop online, stores never have the right color or enough of the color you settle for. Most times they don't even have the yarn you are looking for. My fav online stores are; Yarn Paradise, Fabric.com. They have the best deals & fastest shipping.
Sorry about your bad experience at LYS, I know the feeling. huggg


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I read many of the posts here and just feel a need to put my 2 cents worth in here...
Having many decades of Customer Service experience with a utility company, Airlines and the Department of Navy..
We were taught "Old School"..the CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT..
Well they aren't..BUT ...a good CSR will make them feel as though they are and go out of their way to make them feel special and AT THAT TIME they are their ONLY customers..
It is ok for others to come in here and vent about their experiences with a LYS..not to step on anyones toes...
Just a way to vent and share...
I have been on both ends..and I still have the mind frame..IF you want to keep customers ...ANY type store ..they you cater to them...I do NOT mean take abuse..just follow the golden rule..and YES there are some rude customers...we have all seen them also..
Just saying.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

That eye dilation is the pits! (but necessary). I don't even attempt to drive till it wears off!


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


Heh! That might be--but that does not give them the right to be rude. We owned a string of shops when I was young and my Father always told us that the customer was always right and that 10cents in the till was better than nothing. Courtesy never hurt anyone.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

For Online stores try WEBS at www.yarn.com or patternwprks.com the have good deals and you select how fast you want it shipped. They even support newletters so you know what specials will be coming soon and can plan accordingly. If you want lush fibers, fiberwild is out there too! check them all out with an open mind and you'll be surprised at the service you receive.


----------



## grandmaknit (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

My very favorite lys is: Great Balls of Yarn in Stuart, Florida, West Palm Beach and Aventura (all in Florida).

They are overpriced, --BUT anytime I go in to either of the shops with my hubby or grandson or even by myself they are always helpful, and willing to be of service.

I have been shopping there for a long time and spent plenty of money there. But, even if I just go in to LOOK they are very nice. 

They all knit, crochet and know their Stuff. Staff has changed over the years and all are knowledgeable and go out of their way to help.

When my grandson was a little guy they took a hand knit blanket off the shelves and covered him with it! What a way to get grandma to buy some yarn!!!!

So, I purchase on the Internet, GoodWill and many other places still--but when I want to make something really special GREAT BALLS OF YARN is my choice. By the way, they have an internet site--check them out. And, I do not work for them. 

Message me if you want to hear more about them.

God Bless our Country and all of my KP Friends.

Grandmaknit


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Onestitch.....very helpful responses here from so many.....please read what sandiremedios wrote.... there is real perspective and help..
julie


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Interweave offices are in Loveland but they are not open to the public.


I know that the Knitpicks corporate office is located in Washington State, but their warehouse is located in Ohio to make it more economical for shipping to all parts of the US and Canada.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank ypu so much Elise from Blumoon. I laughed out Loud with your take on this discussion.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, that's what I was thinking, too. She's the only person working and so what would she do if a "customer" came in and needed help with selecting/buying yarn, etc? Would she have told the one she was giving a lesson to "Sorry, this is a paying customer"?
quote=Marianne818]


nuclearfinz said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> ...


If the only person in the store knew she would be the only staff person there, she should have put the closed sign up, that way she wouldn't be disturbed, why be open if you cannot help someone else???? Have private lessons when the shop is closed or else have someone else on staff to take care of the walk in's. Just my opinion.[/quote]


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

grandmadawn said:


> Actually it's the attendants that are snooty sometimes. If there is a chance that they will make a commission, they become quite friendly. If a sales person treats you badly, buy your something with another associate.


That reminds me of the movie Pretty Woman. Julie Roberts walks into a Beverly Hills boutique to buy a dress and the sales staff won't wait on her because of her streetwalker attire. When she walked in the next day, arms loaded down with shopping bags and asked if they remembered her. She told them what had transpired the previous day when she came in and asked if they worked on commission. When they said yes her response was "Big mistake, big, big mistake?" Made me laugh.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I found that if I have a bad experience with a salesperson I just shrug it off as they were having a hard day--I blame PMS for everything! I still smile and be as pleasant to them as I can and always thank them for their help, even if they weren't helpful. I always get at least a smile back. Sometimes I know the person is having problems with their kids or marriage and I try to take that into account if they have a bad attitude and if I don't know that they are having problems, if they aren't exactly pleasant I just assume they ARE having problems.


mom2grif said:


> I just want to chime in. While I don't have vast experience shopping at Ly's I think we have to realize that people sometimes have bad days. I don't like to be treated rudely but try to consider that sometimes I'm dealing with something and have not always treated others as kindly as I should. If it's a one time thing perhaps giving the person the benefit of the doubt is best.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

that wasnt a nice attitude its regular customers that keep them going spend your money elsewhere


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't understand the attitudes of some shops, either! Was in one in McCall, Idaho, last October. Wanted to purchase something, but couldn't get the person there to even speak to me. Someone on KP mentioned in a post one time about what a good store it was - - but perhaps I didn't look like I could afford the merchandise.

The original poster mentioned that she had understood that there were no individual lessons. If the person in the shop had said, "I'm trying to help this person right now; do you have time to browse until I finish and can help you?" then it wouldn't have seemed as if the shop person didn't want her business.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> Well, looks like you can handle your feelings! You have your family loving your work! Both of those things are gifts. Enjoy your great work! That LYS needs your business but they do not realize it. If I owned that store, I would love to have a crowded store and they usually are not.


  I sure better be able to handle my feelings. I have worked in a very macho, male dominated field for the last 35 years. I was one of the women who were considered ground breakers in this industry back in the day. I learned to handle rebuffs and slights in a way that turned them to my advantage, it was that or be an emotional wreck all the time. It is all in how you look at it and what you want for yourself.  
I'm sure that my LYS would like the $$ I spend, but I am enjoying the "world" market place and I do spend a few dollars at the LYS from time to time.


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

I think women read the "you can do it" articles in Oprah and other magazines, and they have no idea how to run a business. I worked as a store manager for years--no MBA--but the school of hard knocks taught me the customer is VERY important. Companies advertise like crazy to get us to shop their stores, then don't follow through with good customer service. They hire just anyone and don't train enough on service. It's get the work done and do it fast! That way they can cut expenses by hiring fewer people, but soon they won't need any people because business will drop off. I have had more than a few GOOD experiences in the chain stores ie; Joannes and Hanncock.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

the best story that i personally know re: cust. serv. a no. of years ago a family friend, in mid 30's, won a state lottery. her income is$300,000 plus per year. anyway, when she won, her salary was about #15,000 annually. she drove a car that looked like it may not make it to work the next day. a very nice person, and most of her cloths were dollar store quality. after winning, she drove to a mercedes dealer and planned to pay cash for the vehicle of her dreams. well, she could not even get anyone to ask if they could help her. she drove across town to the other mercedes dealer, was greeted and treated as she should have been. picked up her new car the next day and drove back to the orig. mercedes dealer, walked into an office, requested to speak to sales mgr. when mgr. came, she ask him if he would step outside with her. she walked him to her car and told him that she had first come to his dealership, relayed the treatment she received and showed him the sales slip where she had paid cash and suggested he might want to have better training for his sales staff. this is a true story. i know that lady. racso


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

WOW! Such a Fire Storm! I would like to comment on a couple of the other comments in general but I don't wish to upset anyone. I feel I have good fortune to have 2 LYS in my area. Neither are what I'd call close, and one is in the next county east but, nevertheless, they are 2 places that are exceptionally accommodating to their customers. No matter what this country believes, . . , 'The Customer is not, let me repeat, NOT always right' and in small business situations, stroking the customer's ego is a must to stay in business. Not all business owners are people orientated even though they need to be to stay in business. Others are just naturals and their businesses thrive because of it. Maybe a stop for lunch or coffee and pie would've given those dialated pupils a chance to recover better. To the Gal who get's to take weekend Motorcycle trips with her husband, God Bless You, and I sincerely mean that. How fortunate you are but, you missed your opportunity to make new friends at that LSY, wherever it was. Don't let those "Oooh a Biker Gal" looks get to you. You should've gone over to those felines and asked them what they were working on, complimented them and explained why you were wearing Biker Leather duds (to save your skin) in case of an accident and then wished them a pleasant day. Now, believe it or choose not to but you DO GET what you PAY FOR in yarn goods. My 1 LYS sold me a special NORO yarn at about $1/skein cheaper than it was on line. Natural Fibers are not always better than synthetic yet they are seasonally harvested and more sought after. Some yarns are hand dyed or hand painted and most are combinations of several types to achieve many different results: strength, softness, luster, sparkle, drape, blah, blah, blah. Even Cotton yarns are different just as wools and alpacas and so on because of the different types of same animals. Give your LYS, if you have one, a chance and if you still experience bad service then quietly and discretely talk to the individual. Believe it or not but some people do NOT realize they are exuding rude behavior. One former propriator in my town who had the only office supply store within miles was not only extremely rude to her employees but to her customers also. I truly believe she was clueless. You're all such a great group on this Forum and so wonderfully talented. I am thankful to be a part of it.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

There are days that just aren't your best. It happens to all of us. I always give a second chance and if on that visit they are rude I don't return. I do buy lots on line only because I don't have a LYS near me. If one puts a lot of time and effort making a garment I prefer using a better yarn. can't always afford to and have used yarn purchased at Joanns


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I have one of each - one has a grumpy mother and delightful daughter and the other has a delightful owner. #2 knows I have a sheep farm and use mostly my own wool but I go there for special stuff and she is always helpful, even extra helpful. I agree that some people expect personal help but don't buy, and they are jerks, but there are also shops that may have poor people skills along with their knitting knowledge.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Bea...
YOU are right...do NOT judge a book by its cover...
LOVED that movie too..lol



Bea 465 said:


> grandmadawn said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it's the attendants that are snooty sometimes. If there is a chance that they will make a commission, they become quite friendly. If a sales person treats you badly, buy your something with another associate.
> ...


----------



## rdpence (Mar 1, 2012)

I love my LYS!! I bought the pattern (a Dale of Norway), yarn and needles for a romper for a new grandson several years ago. I would go in sometimes and knit then ask for help when I didn't understand the directions or if there was something I had never done before. They were always gracious and very helpful ... minus ONE lady. She often teaches classes at the store and informed me that I "should take a class so (I) don't always have to ask for help" ... well, I'm sure you know that I don't care WHAT the class is she is teaching ... I will NEVER take one from her. She no longer works at the store but does occasional classes. SHE herself is snooty - she treats others like they are beneath her - at least that's the observation I've made. I figure I have just as much a right to be there as anyone else. I LOVE the owner and others who work there. They're wonderful! I'm so sorry that you've had such a sad experience. I feel so fortunate that there are actually THREE LYS in my little valley here and although I frequent the one the most I enjoy going to all of them.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Oops, sorry. I got sidetracked on the Great Balls of Yarn website. They are doing cruises. One in May and one in August to Alaska. So if my ship comes in (pun intended) before the cut off date, I would love to go to ALaska on a knitting cruise--Cool!


grandmaknit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My very favorite lys is: Great Balls of Yarn in Stuart, Florida, West Palm Beach and Aventura (all in Florida).
> 
> ...


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know how many Ben Franklin Craft Stores there are but I'm lucky enough to have one semi close-by. When I'm starting a different project, I always go there and get the help I need in selelcting yarns, # of skeins, etc. They're a little higher-priced than say Michael's but it's worth it. I've always been satisfied.


----------



## Hollyrn (Sep 22, 2011)

The day I paid for a lesson, a customer came into the store and wanted some yarn and a sweater pattern. The owner was the only one in the store at the time. She asked me if I minded a short break while she assisted the customer. We had a delightful time looking at yarn and patterns and both the customer and I left with a good feeling. It was approached in the correct way and owner came back and helped me with my project. After the first lesson you can go back anytime for help. The shop is Woolgatherings in Eureka,Mo. Great small shop.


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

SimplyGran,

You are right on in your statements. I appreciate your attitude.
You are especially right about some people's "atmosphere" around them. They are completely clueless. I know because I have been living next door to some dear relatives for 6 years now and they have not idea that jumping on others and yelling at them is not productive or even healthy for them.

Keep up the good attitude.

Colleen


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> 
> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> 
> ...


Most shops charge quite high prices for private lessons on an hourly basis. My question to you, is why did you expect her to neglect someone who likely paid her $20 or more for a private lesson when you simply dropped in? You could have phoned first to see if she was available (does your dentist drop the patient in the office he or she is with if you come in without calling?). If you went on an indignant rant about it only taking a minute if I had paid my LYSO for a private lesson, I'd be embarassed, too. I've seen far too many people with an entitlement mentality in my job not to recognize it here. IMO, you owe an apology to that LYSO and her student.


----------



## PABSKB (May 1, 2011)

I previously made a comment re LYS. I don't think that the atitude can just be chalked up "that's just the way people are now".
I am 62 and have been doing knitting, crocheting, crafts and sewing since I was 16. My first job was in the yarn dept. of a large department store. The manager of the dept. was horrible. Very snotty.
What puzzles me is "why?". I don't understand the condescending and snottiness that I have run into over the years. They just seem to think that they are dealing with idiots.
I must say I have always received excellent treatment at Jo Ann's and all the internet sites.


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree. When I left school and went into retail, we were trained to always put the customer first. If staff were filling shelves or tidying up and a customer came in we were told to watch for a few minutes ( give people a chance to look around, not pounce on them straight away) and then offer assistance. these days sadly, a lot of staff simply treat the customer as a nuisance that stops them doing whatever it is they are doing. My two biggest culprits with this behaviour believe it or not are my local pharmacy, ( you are left standing by the counter, while a group of the staff stand around at the back of the shop near the chemist, talking or arranging prescriptions) and my local bank, again groups of staff collecting at the rear and a line of customers out of the door. I'm afraid Customer service is definitely a thing of the past, and don't even start me on good manners!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

It seems to me that if a potential customer came in with a question or plea for help that the lys would help them if possible. That potential customer would be much more likely to come back and purchase yarn, etc. if they were well treated; I know that I would. Sounds like many people are receiving the same kind of experience at the lys as has been mentioned at the big box stores- no service. Just my opionion.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just putting in my two cents. Yes, LYS stores are specialty stores. Some are good, some are bad and some are definitely snooty..... and guickly seem to develop a little core group and can exclude others.... I have been on both sides, customer (ignored, welcomed, helped, depending on store) and worker. I also worked for one store and make samples another cross-stitch store so I see the inner workings of that type of specialty shop. My duties included all aspects of the operation and Ido know what it takes to run a succssful business. I also have traveled a good deal and experienced some wonderful yarn/quilt/cross-stitch stores on my travels...

Customers can be less than polite. Some you know are not going to be purchasers, just visiting. *ALL* should be treated properly.... That doesn't mean I tolerate customer abuse to staff, but I can kill you with kindness and you will never know what hit you when dealing with difficult customers. People skills are people skills and can be learned and used to advantage.

There are 3-4 stores here locally that are wonderful and have great reputations and good employees. There is another that has a HUGE inventory and is a good drive away. No problem. The owner is so mercurial in her treatment of patrons, i would not think of giving her any more of my business. She was very nice to my DH and I when she opened the doors to us, though officially closed due to a flood. I bought quite a bit. Recommended her to many... Then I saw and heard of so many other poor experiences, I no longer spend my money there or encourage anyone else to visit her.

The economy is down and fickle... Some people are good managers, some aren't. There are so many options available to us all. If a store is "snooty" and they definitely do exist, my feet walk and my mouth talks..... Being an upscale shop in no way entitles the owners/staff to be above the extreme courtesy that *should* me part of any exclusive shopping expereience. In fact, I expect more from them.

Had to comment here becasue I just got a call that the cross-stitch/needlepoint store is closing. I know exactly why. Micro-management, too many employees, growing too quickly and inconsistent customer relations. Not rude, not uninformed, just not as attentive and as inclusive as they should have been. (Employees eating lunches at common table in the center of the store - off putting and inconsiderate of patrons.... only one person allowed to cut material... slowing service.... minor to many, but it all adds up to making customers feel like they are second..)

No matter. I will now be organizing a group of friends for a yearly trip up to OK for a girl's blowout spending week-end. There is a fantastic store,,,,, and also a yarn store with two locations that is very upper crust and very well run, friendly and helptful to ALL. Both locations also have thriving internet sevice and sales as well.)

Never put up with shoddy treatment. There is no excuse for it. Even if they are the only shop in town.... They are not the only shopping possibility. I know for a fact that my *little* group accounts for *at least* $5,000 worth of business a year., probably a good deal more. You better believe I expect to be treated with courtesy and respect and friendiness.

Not my 2 cent version, more like 2 bucks.... but always remember we do have power as customers and don't hesitate to use it.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

PABSKB said:


> My negative experience with LYS's doesnt' have anything to do with asking for help. It is the surly attitude that greets you as you walk in the door. Asking a question regarding yarns, needles and other knitting supplies is difficult. It doesn't seem to matter whether they have a class in session or not. I feel condescended to. Aren't they open to sell things? When you check out, the curtness and surliness continues. No thank you. Just sign the credit card and get out. It feels like a clique and you are the outsider. I only go there in an emergency and do most of my purchasing over the internet and get advice via YOUTUBE or yarn company web site.


That's exactly why I've stopped going to the LYS here. I put up with that "outsider" feeling for a number of years because it's the only LYS in town. No more.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

So sorry you didn't get the help you needed, however, I remember being in my LYS about a month ago and I paid for a lesson and as there isn't a separate room, people would be wanting the teacher's help while I had paid for that hour to get the help I needed. It's no excuse for bad manners, but only to say that it is possible that if people are paying for lessons, it might be good manners to call and then they can let you know if it is a good time or not. I think it is normal to feel the way you did when you are turned away and the answer I found was to set up a lesson. I have a full hour or two, except for the people that wanted to come back and just carry on a conversation with us about their kids, etc. Wish they had a separate room for lessons.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Glennis said:


> I agree with Marianne818.
> 
> The customer off the street is also their bread & butter. Whilst a private class is being held it would only make sense to have another staff member on duty to take care of the customers coming in. It is not always convenient to 'come back tomorrow' If I were treated like this, I would not go back either. Customers are so important to our business. Without them, you would not have a business. This shop has a poor business management.


It might be that the owner can't afford to hire staff. My LYS owner couldn't. Instead, she had a few "regulars" who helped out when they could, in exchange for discounts on yarn.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

MrsG said:


> What is LYS? I am assuming it s a store.
> Thanks


Local Yarn Shop.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

My LYS owner scheduled lessons at the customer's convenience. Since she wasn't open at night, it had to be during the day.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think thats terrible when a shop owner can not "find time" for her customer..she could have asked you to wait or told you when you could have come back..
yes.. buy on line and craft stores.. The yarn shop yarns are overated anyway..
I do buy in them but I can also find nice yarns elsewhere..
Try Knitpicks.. good yarn and good prices... and Good customer service!


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

When I was young and pregnant with my third child, my husband and I had a formal dinner dance to attend. I didn't have a long "formal" maternity dress, so I went shopping in Rich's in Atlanta. Their maternity department didn't have any "formals", but the salesperson suggested that I go to their high fashion (read VERY EXPENSIVE) department to see if they could help me. I don't know WHY we went (we had little money), but we did and were treated like royalty! They sat my husband down in a fancy gilt chair and brought him a cup of coffee while they dressed me in one outfit after another, complete with gloves and jewelry and had me model everything for my husband. They said they were so delighted to see which of their dresses would fit a 6-months pregnant woman. We narrowed it down to 2 empire waisted dresses. One was over $500 but my husband said he would buy it for me. The other was only $47.00, but looked fantastic, too. The sales crew said they liked the $47.00 one the best on me, and that is the one I bought. We spent almost 2 hours there. I recommended them to everybody I knew! I never had so much fun! And then, after a few years, we did have the money to shop there, so you better believe I did! Customer service pays big time, every time, all the time. Whatever the business.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Whatever kind of shop it is...5 star Steak House, Dollar Menu, upscale, downscale, retail chain,specialty shop, or somewhere in between 

there's NO EXCUSE for poor customer service.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hollyrn said:


> The day I paid for a lesson, a customer came into the store and wanted some yarn and a sweater pattern. The owner was the only one in the store at the time. She asked me if I minded a short break while she assisted the customer. We had a delightful time looking at yarn and patterns and both the customer and I left with a good feeling. It was approached in the correct way and owner came back and helped me with my project. After the first lesson you can go back anytime for help. The shop is Woolgatherings in Eureka,Mo. Great small shop.


Good story--if only there were more shops like yours.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

SimplyGran said:


> WOW! Such a Fire Storm! I would like to comment on a couple of the other comments in general but I don't wish to upset anyone. I feel I have good fortune to have 2 LYS in my area. Neither are what I'd call close, and one is in the next county east but, nevertheless, they are 2 places that are exceptionally accommodating to their customers. No matter what this country believes, . . , 'The Customer is not, let me repeat, NOT always right' and in small business situations, stroking the customer's ego is a must to stay in business. Not all business owners are people orientated even though they need to be to stay in business. Others are just naturals and their businesses thrive because of it. Maybe a stop for lunch or coffee and pie would've given those dialated pupils a chance to recover better. To the Gal who get's to take weekend Motorcycle trips with her husband, God Bless You, and I sincerely mean that. How fortunate you are but, you missed your opportunity to make new friends at that LSY, wherever it was. Don't let those "Oooh a Biker Gal" looks get to you. You should've gone over to those felines and asked them what they were working on, complimented them and explained why you were wearing Biker Leather duds (to save your skin) in case of an accident and then wished them a pleasant day. Now, believe it or choose not to but you DO GET what you PAY FOR in yarn goods. My 1 LYS sold me a special NORO yarn at about $1/skein cheaper than it was on line. Natural Fibers are not always better than synthetic yet they are seasonally harvested and more sought after. Some yarns are hand dyed or hand painted and most are combinations of several types to achieve many different results: strength, softness, luster, sparkle, drape, blah, blah, blah. Even Cotton yarns are different just as wools and alpacas and so on because of the different types of same animals. Give your LYS, if you have one, a chance and if you still experience bad service then quietly and discretely talk to the individual. Believe it or not but some people do NOT realize they are exuding rude behavior. One former propriator in my town who had the only office supply store within miles was not only extremely rude to her employees but to her customers also. I truly believe she was clueless. You're all such a great group on this Forum and so wonderfully talented. I am thankful to be a part of it.


The statement "the customer is always right" is how anyone in retail should feel and stop putting themselves first. This is just basic good business. We don't, of course, give away the store but our customer's feelings are important and we work it from there. We give them a warm fuzzy feeling when we treat them well and word of mouth does wonders for a business. Are they "right" well we make them think they are but both sides win--got it?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Glennis said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Marianne818.
> ...


THANK YOU!!!!!! My point exactly, the overhead of a small LYS is not always met by the sales each month. Sometimes, a private lesson (and my LYSO charges $30+ per hour for private lessons) is the week's bread and butter. The LYSO may not be able to hire someone to watch the store and possibly limits her private teaching time to periods when she knows business is usually slow. The student has paid her for her time and deserves to get the full lesson time she has paid for, she, thus, has precedence.

My suggestion is that if you have a knitting problem and you go in for assistance when you already know you are medically impaired, either bring a notebook to write it down or wait until you are able to see and retain the information. If you forget overnight, and Lord knows at my age I have days I can't remember my own name, then call and ask when it is convenient for you to come in to sit down for assistance and if there is a charge or fee for the time.

Many LYS don't advertise private lessons, why? Because they also need to make sales, and they may not have the time or the shop assistants to make regular private lessons available.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I have had a bad experience with rudeness and will not go back. I have had an excellent experience with a LYS close to me. They were busy at the time, and had me sit down on a couch until things slowed down. The sales person apologized for being gone so long. I was surprised she apologized. She helped me, fixed my problem, and it took her approx 2 hours. I could not thank her enough. I will continue to shop at that LYS. The sales person even refused a call for herself, and told the other sales person she would call that customer back later. I was so impressed with her willingness to help. It made my day! ;0)


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Couier770, The last department store that had a table for knitters As I remember was sears. They had a great section and selection, as well as classes. This was in the 60's.


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry, but when I spend 150.00 dollars on yarn, I expect courtesy, not snide remarks.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Kyba said:
> 
> 
> > . . . And about the big box stores, i find the sales staff at some JoAnns to be really friendly and knowledgable around here, you always get a big smile, a hello, what are you making and a few actually know how to knit! The fabric gals know about sewing, the yarn gals know about knitting, and the check out people are over the top nice. Could be the culture of each individual store, but i really would give this shop another try. One bad experience does not make or break.
> ...


That is the way our Joanns is. they go out of their way and are interested in what you are making whether it be sewing or knitting. I have brought many finished things or pictures to have everyone look at them. They know me by name or most of them do. We do not have the big new joanns but I like our small one. We also have a new LYS that just opened friendly and wonderful. Their yarns range from $7 and up. I have bought much there and plan to help keep them in business by buying and knitting and spreading the good word.. They are so nice, friendly and helpful, unlike the other two that closed. I only went to those once.


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> SimplyGran said:
> 
> 
> > 'The Customer is not, let me repeat, NOT always right' and in small business situations, stroking the customer's ego is a must to stay in business. quote]
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> I think thats terrible when a shop owner can not "find time" for her customer..she could have asked you to wait or told you when you could have come back..
> yes.. buy on line and craft stores.. The yarn shop yarns are overated anyway..
> I do buy in them but I can also find nice yarns elsewhere..
> Try Knitpicks.. good yarn and good prices... and Good customer service!


*Onestitch was told when she could come back. Onestitch felt she had more rights than the other customer did.* Remember, Onestitch already had the knitting lesson the week before on how/what to do with the scarf pattern. Everyone who is agreeing with Onestitch is forgetting that she already had her lesson on the scarf and now another customer was engaged in getting her knitting lesson. *You dont just walk in off the street and expect the clerk to abandon her other customer to cater to Onestitch.* What if you were the customer who had arranged this time to get your knitting lesson and some one off the street came in and demanded your teacher to stop the lesson you are already getting, in order that another customer could get her lesson at that time. Nope, it was Onestitch who was being inconsiderate. The clerk did nothing wrong in stating that she did not have time right then for Onestitch but that Onestitch could come back tomorrow but to call first. Why call first? because then an arrangement for her knitting lesson could be made.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Knitting Cruiser said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > SimplyGran said:
> ...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *Onestitch was told when she could come back. Onestitch felt she had more rights than the other customer did.* Remember, Onestitch already had the knitting lesson the week before on how/what to do with the scarf pattern. Everyone who is agreeing with Onestitch is forgetting that she already had her lesson on the scarf and now another customer was engaged in getting her knitting lesson. *You dont just walk in off the street and expect the clerk to abandon her other customer to cater to Onestitch.* What if you were the customer who had arranged this time to get your knitting lesson and some one off the street came in and demanded your teacher to stop the lesson you are already getting, in order that another customer could get her lesson at that time. Nope, it was Onestitch who was being inconsiderate. The clerk did nothing wrong in stating that she did not have time right then for Onestitch but that Onestitch could come back tomorrow but to call first. Why call first? because then an arrangement for her knitting lesson could be made.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Knitting Cruiser said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> SimplyGran said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! Such a Fire Storm! I would like to comment on a couple of the other comments in general but I don't wish to upset anyone. I feel I have good fortune to have 2 LYS in my area. Neither are what I'd call close, and one is in the next county east but, nevertheless, they are 2 places that are exceptionally accommodating to their customers. No matter what this country believes, . . , 'The Customer is not, let me repeat, NOT always right' and in small business situations, stroking the customer's ego is a must to stay in business. Not all business owners are people orientated even though they need to be to stay in business. Others are just naturals and their businesses thrive because of it. Maybe a stop for lunch or coffee and pie would've given those dialated pupils a chance to recover better. To the Gal who get's to take weekend Motorcycle trips with her husband, God Bless You, and I sincerely mean that. How fortunate you are but, you missed your opportunity to make new friends at that LSY, wherever it was. Don't let those "Oooh a Biker Gal" looks get to you. You should've gone over to those felines and asked them what they were working on, complimented them and explained why you were wearing Biker Leather duds (to save your skin) in case of an accident and then wished them a pleasant day. Now, believe it or choose not to but you DO GET what you PAY FOR in yarn goods. My 1 LYS sold me a special NORO yarn at about $1/skein cheaper than it was on line. Natural Fibers are not always better than synthetic yet they are seasonally harvested and more sought after. Some yarns are hand dyed or hand painted and most are combinations of several types to achieve many different results: strength, softness, luster, sparkle, drape, blah, blah, blah. Even Cotton yarns are different just as wools and alpacas and so on because of the different types of same animals. Give your LYS, if you have one, a chance and if you still experience bad service then quietly and discretely talk to the individual. Believe it or not but some people do NOT realize they are exuding rude behavior. One former propriator in my town who had the only office supply store within miles was not only extremely rude to her employees but to her customers also. I truly believe she was clueless. You're all such a great group on this Forum and so wonderfully talented. I am thankful to be a part of it.
> ...


The statement "the customer is always right" is how anyone in retail should feel and stop putting themselves first. You are right and the clerk did put the customer first. Unfortunately for Onestitch, it was not Onestitch who was put first but the customer who was in the middle of her own knitting lesson. The clerk did tell Onestitch to come back the next day and phone first. Did Onestitch do this? nope she decided to degrade the customer service at this LYS and was totally rude about the behavior that was expected of the clerk towards her. You dont just drop the customer you are dealing with in order to cater to someone who has just come off the street without any appointment expecting to get an immediate knitting lesson.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't shop at Joann's if I can find what I want elsewhere. I get so aggravated at their sale. Instead of having a sale and having everything that's on sale all on the same time table. I live quiet a ways from our Joann's store and I get their flier. They have some of their stuff on sale over a few days and then different items over a few different days. (I know their gemmic that if they can get you into the store more often you might just spend more money)
Lots of times I would like to get something or several things that are on sale, but I would have to make another trip over to take advantage of their sales. 
Might as well pay full price as to use the gas for a special trip.
For that reason I shop elsewhere if possible. Besides Joann's is pretty high priced.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Knitting Cruiser said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Cruiser said:
> ...


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

I think this is an example of "special" knowledge. I have seen a lot of this in all kinds of businesses-even before the economy tanked. It is like "if you don't know then you don't belong here anyway."


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

I love my LYS. She is very good at helping anyone who stops by. But she is only one person and does not make enough money to have help. So when she is teaching a lesson she does not have the time to help as much as she usually does. Most people would understand that if someone is paying for a lesson they should not be cheated out of that lesson by someone just stopping by for help that was already explaned to them once. 
I love to touch and feel my yarn before I buy it and some of the big box stores do not have the yarn I want. My LYS will order yarn for me if she can. If people don't buy at LYS then they will go out of business and that would be a great loss for knitters.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Does LYS stand for something? I've never heard of the shop


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Does LYS stand for something? I've never heard of the shop


LYS = local yarn store


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone at Walmart, Michael's or Joann's sat and helped you with a pattern? Have you ever been offered a cup of coffee or a cookie at any of those stores.


Actually in fact up until just recently my local Walmart did help with patterns, gave instructions and assisted in many ways. We no longer can keep a variety like we used to as people are preferring to go to the super center and such 20 minutes away. And yes, at Walmart you can get free coffee and donuts, the pharmacy puts them out for customers on occasions. 
So really not even all box stores can be painted the same.

Situations and reasons are different at all locations. The key thing to keep in check is . How are we, when and where we are. As someone that has stood on both sides of the counter in both some high end and box stores I will say. Its really all the same. There the good and the not so good on both sides of the counter at times.


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> When is the last time you went into a chain store, sat down and had someone actually sit with you and explain how to do something?
> 
> Has anyone at Walmart, Michael's or Joann's sat and helped you with a pattern? Have you ever been offered a cup of coffee or a cookie at any of those stores.
> .


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

FaeCross said:


> I have to say that it is not just your LYS that has staff with attitude issues. It's a very common thing now a days. Every where you go, the employees would rather be somewhere else, doing something else, and they can't keep it out of their attitude.
> 
> I am blessed to have a LYS with a good staff (of course, I drive 1/2 an hour to the middle of nowhere to get there). They remember me by name (not just by face, I sent them an email last week asking a question and she knew exactly who I was and I received a prompt and pleasant reply)
> 
> I support my LYS as much as I can, but sometimes they just don't have what I am looking for. At that point, I find myself on the web


I too am blessed to have a wonderful LYS not too far from where I live. Just a small shop but the 2 owners are very helpful and friendly.

Driving 1/2 hour doesn't seem like a lot to me. My MIL lived in a small town and thought nothing of driving 90 miles to the nearest bigger town to buy sewing supplies, albeit, she did stock up.

I live in Toronto, Ontario and driving downtown to a yarn shop I like can take about 1 hour, so I try to make a day of it. I invite someone to come along who likes to knit and then we go for a bite to eat in a restaurant I normally would never go into. Makes for a really good day, even if I don't get any yarn.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Wish we had a good wool shop here in Newcastle, Australia. We have Spotlight and Lincraft, but they sell all sorts of other things as well as wool and most of the staff at Spotlight don't know anything about the thing they are selling. I'll have to ask my daughter who lives in Toronto Canada to take me to the different wool shops when I visit her later this year. Will compare the two countries for service. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Our area does not have a LYS so I have to travel 350 miles in any direction to buy yarn unless I want to buy over the internet (not my first choice). I am always called by name in any of the shops and given any and all the help I have needed. I have read reviews of one of these shops. Several of the reviews were quiet negative and made statements the opposite of how I viewed the shop. I do own a store (not a lys) and wish I had started keeping a journal of "occurances" with customers. I can only say, BE THANKFUL you have a lys and BE NICE. I frequent one yarn store that is over 400 miles away. Once I called to ask about a new book on the market, the owner answered and recognized my voice. I ordered the book from her. Sure I could have gotten it on Amazon at a much lower price. I have always enjoyed a good conversation with the owner.


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> ...


Perhaps it was the manner in which she said it ? Did she apologize, explain and ask her to come back ? OR just tell her she was busy , tell her to make an appointment, and blow her off ? I owned my own business and also worked for a service business. It is all in the manner options are offered. IMHO, Overall customer service has gone down the tubes. In a small shop you are not selling product, you are first selling yourself !


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Many of the knitting stores are in downtown Toronto. I live in the northern part of the City and discovered a knitting store at Steeles and Weston Rd where they are terrific to deal with and helpful if you need help or let you brouse if you just want to look. They have even offered websites for even more information. On the other hand, there is another shop which is also about 20 minutes away which has the snootiest "helpers" I have ever met especially in the world of knitters. Having to plead for a small paper bag to put my bamboo needle purchases in is just not acceptable service. No smile, no "thank you", nothing.


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I don't shop at Joann's if I can find what I want elsewhere. I get so aggravated at their sale. Instead of having a sale and having everything that's on sale all on the same time table. I live quiet a ways from our Joann's store and I get their flier. They have some of their stuff on sale over a few days and then different items over a few different days. (I know their gemmic that if they can get you into the store more often you might just spend more money)
> Lots of times I would like to get something or several things that are on sale, but I would have to make another trip over to take advantage of their sales.
> Might as well pay full price as to use the gas for a special trip.
> For that reason I shop elsewhere if possible. Besides Joann's is pretty high priced.


When I go into JoAnn's I go in expecting what I get. I really don't think the big box store's put mich thought into their customer sales according to department, if one department doesn't satisfy the customer and make a sale they have plenty of other departments and products to make up the money.
Specialty stores do not have this luxury and should make sure that they have their very best dealing with their clients.

I consider it a huge difference between being a CUSTOMER at a box store and being a CLIENT at a local specialty store. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> I must be in the minority. I have never had an issue or problem with a LYS. Each one I have been to in Pasadena, Upland, Montclair, Downtown L.A., Redlands, Riverside, Anaheim, West L.A., South Pasadena, Burbank and San Dimas have proprietors and workers who are so nice and helpful and generous with their assistance and time. I've gone in there when they're busy and when the store is empty and have always been greeted like I was an old friend, even if it was my first time in the shop. Most offer coffee and cookies and a smile.
> 
> I'm so sorry to read that so many of you have had bad experiences. I feel lucky!!!


Wow.... you have been all over our part of the world in LYS! So, you've been to Abuelitas, in So Pas and Skeins in Pasadena? These are LYS that are close to me. I can walk to Abuelitas... I like them both very much. I'll have to explore in other areas, as you have.

If you're ever in Santa Maria which is north of Santa Barbara and south of Pismo Beach, check out Betty's Fabrics 1627 S. Broadway. It's because of Betty's that I got back into knitting in 2005. I love that shop, excellent customer service (no pressure), gorgeous yarns... free patterns.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> ...


I agree with you, Nuclearfinz. I'm sorry she didn't get the help she needed; but, the owner was giving a customer a lesson. I also agree that an appointment and payment for the lesson is the norm. Our LYS charges $30/hr or $50/2 hours.

No doubt, the owner wanted her to call first to be sure she would not be involved in another lesson session, when she returned to the shop on the following day.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My LYS doesn't offer tea/coffee and biscuits but they are willing to help if you purchase your wool there, or if they have time they will help even if you don't buy your yarn there, but obviously I get a lot of help as I am there every week. 

I went into Coles my supermarket, two tills open, one fast lane open and the self serve was being managed by the girl that served me. I was a bit upset as one woman wanted and needed a lot of help, and as I was at the counter unloaded my trolley I did expect to be served before this woman as I was there first. I asked if I was going to be served as I was there before the other woman. She apologised and we started talking and I said why can't that lady over there help these customers, after she is only reading a magazine. The young girl was very courteous and we laughed about our jobs being short staffed and that the company only put a couple of cashiers on early morning *about 8:00 am. Before I left I told this young girl that she had the right job because she had the right customer service skills. I am pleased to say that she really appreciated the comment. Not enough workers get the complements they derserve and it really makes their day when they are complemented.


----------



## Crafty Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi, it's not only in the U.S. that you get bad service and unhelpful staff who just can't be bothered. They are cutting their noses off to spite their faces.
I had the same experience in Manchester U.K. Instead of going local 3 miles away, I now do a 40mile round trip to stock up. I can't believe that staff can be so rude and I am sure that if their boss/ shop owner heard the way they speak and treat staff they would be shell shocked. In this recession they are lucky to have a job and I'm sure other people would love to have a job.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Kellanrevere said:


> nuclearfinz said:
> 
> 
> > Onestitch said:
> ...


I agree. No one has asked how far away the LYS was for onestitch. If she had to travel a great distance, or if she worked and took this day off to go yarn shopping. The shop was open. If the shop owner was giving a private lesson and did not wish to help others the door should have been closed and a closed sign put out. I am so happy with our new shop and the owners. I buy from them depending on what,who I am knitting for. For charity and some things for grandchildren(the grow) I go to Joanns, Hobby Lobby and occasionally across town to Michaels. For myself and for my adult children I use my LYS and occasionally online if my LYS doesn't have what I want and can't get it.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Judy's Needles said:


> Hi, it's not only in the U.S. that you get bad service and unhelpful staff who just can't be bothered. They are cutting their noses off to spite their faces.
> I had the same experience in Manchester U.K. Instead of going local 3 miles away, I now do a 40mile round trip to stock up. I can't believe that staff can be so rude and I am sure that if their boss/ shop owner heard the way they speak and treat staff they would be shell shocked. In this recession they are lucky to have a job and I'm sure other people would love to have a job.


I was at the cash out counter at one of our supermarkets and the cashier was crying; she was just a young woman in her 20s. I found out she had just miscarried, was still bleeding, had been directed by her doctor to have bed rest, but the manager who had a day off coming wouldn't let this young lady have time off. I went to the manager, she acted like she didn't know about the cashier's condition. The whole time I kept saying the cashier should be replaced at once so she could get off her feet and the manager started yelling at me and told me to stay out of the store in the future.

I sent off an e-mail to the store's head office about the treatment of their staff and what had been said to me. They responded immediately and said they were going to look into it and would I please continue patronizing their business.

When I went in again a few days later, I spoke to a new cashier and told her of my letter to Head Office. She told me Sr. management had a meeting, the selfish manager was told in front of everyone that if she ever pulled anything like that again, or close to it, she would be fired.

The new cashier thanked me and said the young woman in question was at home resting and had been given assurance that her job would be waiting when she was ready to go back to work.

Sometimes the sales staff are treating the customers like they are being treated by management/employers. You know what they say about s*@! running downhill.

In a time when jobs are scarce, it brings out the worst in certain types of employers and they exploit the employees.

I've worked for people like that and sometimes I had to do a job that should have been done by 2 people and still finish on time, with no raise. Talk about stress. Glad to be retiring in a couple of months.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Before I left I told this young girl that she had the right job because she had the right customer service skills. I am pleased to say that she really appreciated the comment. Not enough workers get the complements they derserve and it really makes their day when they are complemented.


And perhaps that is what we all should do. Ifwe dont like how we are treated, we should begin to say so. Customer service has declined but we as consumers should explain to the person or owners of our experiences. Perhaps then we can get better service and not have to drive many miles .


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Rachell, Good on you for sticking up for that young girl. She had no right to be working in her condition and her boss was one nasty, poor excuse of a human being. All the staff in the store should have applauded you when you walked into the doors. I always deal with the Chief and not the Indians as our saying goes. This is no disrespect of Indians. It just means that us Indians can't do much but the big chief can.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Rachell, Good on you for sticking up for that young girl. She had no right to be working in her condition and her boss was one nasty, poor excuse of a human being. All the staff in the store should have applauded you when you walked into the doors. I always deal with the Chief and not the Indians as our saying goes. This is no disrespect of Indians. It just means that us Indians can't do much but the big chief can.


Thank you Mavis. The really upsetting thing was that this young lady was an immigrant and probably was too afraid to speak up. I truly believe that 1 person can make a difference and we need to speak up for those who can't. When I went back to the store, the new cashier recognized me and I got the biggest smile and thank-you in the world. Made my day for a long time.


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

It seems everyday when I go on this site someone is complaining about something! How about being positive! We are all so lucky to have the talents we have and the friends to share it with. Come on ladies, lets get positive!


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


Where I live, we can walk in about ten-twenty minutes to this historic district called Olde Towne-anyone here would know what I'm talking about. It is full of little stores and restaraunts. We have an adorable LYS where everyone is very helpful. There is also everything from little dress stores to olive oil stores. It's always so fun to hea out at ten or eleven on foot and shop- whether you buy anything or not (certianly pricier than a chain store of course, but always worth it), then go to lunch and keep shopping, or head down to the park or the docks and watch one of the street preformers we've known forever. Most of the stores and restaraunts are small and privatly owned. We know some of the owners quite well. Some of them are sure kinda crazy, but Olde Towne is always so friendly and beautiful, and there's not much I would trade it for.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

The owner of your LYS has forgotten that friendly helpful service will bring her customers back time and time again. My favourite LYS is 30 minutes away and on a busy day, I have seen the owner help three customers all at the same time....correcting an error, helping chose a specific yarn for a pattern and showing another client a new stitch. The best part of this interchange was that all three of us learned something new that day and Lynn very patiently worked with all three of us. Sadly, Lynn discovered that the first customer(a dear elderly lady in her mid 80's) had made an error at the very beginning of her project and the only solution was to pull it out.
So Lynn pulled the pattern apart, cast on the stitches again and started the pattern so that her customer could carry on with it when she got home. That's what good customer service is all about and that shop is always busy when I go there and it is no wonder when we see the time and effort that Lynn and her mom give to their customers. I personally would write a letter to the owner of your LYS and let them know how disappointed you are with their service. They won't grow if they don't know....that they are not taking care of their customers!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Caroline19 said:


> The owner of your LYS has forgotten that friendly helpful service will bring her customers back time and time again. My favourite LYS is 30 minutes away and on a busy day, I have seen the owner help three customers all at the same time....correcting an error, helping chose a specific yarn for a pattern and showing another client a new stitch. The best part of this interchange was that all three of us learned something new that day and Lynn very patiently worked with all three of us. Sadly, Lynn discovered that the first customer(a dear elderly lady in her mid 80's) had made an error at the very beginning of her project and the only solution was to pull it out.
> So Lynn pulled the pattern apart, cast on the stitches again and started the pattern so that her customer could carry on with it when she got home. That's what good customer service is all about and that shop is always busy when I go there and it is no wonder when we see the time and effort that Lynn and her mom give to their customers. I personally would write a letter to the owner of your LYS and let them know how disappointed you are with their service. They won't grow if they don't know....that they are not taking care of their customers!!!


So, in your opinion, it is good customer service to abandon a customer who has paid for the time for a private lesson to go to a new customer asking for the same information she had gotten the day before and not paid for the time, using up the time the first customer paid for? And then, when the second customer was asked to come back later have the second customer cause a scene? No, it isn't.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Caroline19 said:
> 
> 
> > The owner of your LYS has forgotten that friendly helpful service will bring her customers back time and time again. My favourite LYS is 30 minutes away and on a busy day, I have seen the owner help three customers all at the same time....correcting an error, helping chose a specific yarn for a pattern and showing another client a new stitch. The best part of this interchange was that all three of us learned something new that day and Lynn very patiently worked with all three of us. Sadly, Lynn discovered that the first customer(a dear elderly lady in her mid 80's) had made an error at the very beginning of her project and the only solution was to pull it out.
> ...


I think you misunderstand my meaning. If you have paid for a private lesson that is a totally different thing. In that case, the owner sets aside time which you have paid for, to teach only you. I would hope that while she is doing that, she has another staffer taking care of other customers. In my situation, we were three customers who randomly dropped in for help and Lynn was able to take care of all three of us at the same time while being pleasant and friendly to all of us. We did not pay for that help but we are all regular custmers and she was able to take care of the needs of all three of us. When Lynn gives private lessons, she takes her student into a separate room where she is not disturbed. Another staff member takes care of the other customers. You certainly have good reason to complain to the owner of that shop if you paid for a private lesson and you were not pleased with the end result. I think the point I was trying to make was that if she wishes to continue in business she has to take better care of her customers, private or otherwise. You should get your money back as you are a unhappy customer!!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, let's start a list of the good LYS's so we can "girlcott" them (opposite of boycott--you go out of your way to patronize them). My first vote is for Finger Lakes Fibers in Watkins Glen, NY. They are super people, and they will happily ship. In addition, they sponsor some wonderful yarn tours (they're going to Ireland this fall, as well as their annual Finger Lakes Fiber Tour in Sept.). They even have their own yarn--a special colorwave created just for them by Cheryl Schaefer of Schaefer yarns. It's called "Finger Lakes" and is beautiful.

More later on some other favorites.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Caroline19 said:
> 
> 
> > The owner of your LYS has forgotten that friendly helpful service will bring her customers back time and time again. My favourite LYS is 30 minutes away and on a busy day, I have seen the owner help three customers all at the same time....correcting an error, helping chose a specific yarn for a pattern and showing another client a new stitch. The best part of this interchange was that all three of us learned something new that day and Lynn very patiently worked with all three of us. Sadly, Lynn discovered that the first customer(a dear elderly lady in her mid 80's) had made an error at the very beginning of her project and the only solution was to pull it out.
> ...


I think you misunderstand my meaning. If you have paid for a private lesson that is a totally different thing. In that case, the owner sets aside time which you have paid for, to teach only you. I would hope that while she is doing that, she has another staffer taking care of other customers. In my situation, we were three customers who randomly dropped in for help and Lynn was able to take care of all three of us at the same time while being pleasant and friendly to all of us. We did not pay for that help but we are all regular custmers and she was able to take care of the needs of all three of us. When Lynn gives private lessons, she takes her student into a separate room where she is not disturbed. Another staff member takes care of the other customers. Her private lessons are in 15, 30, 45 and 60 minute segments and she will not shut down the lesson until her student is comfortable with what she has learned. Neither does she charge for going over the alotted time. You certainly have good reason to complain to the owner of that shop if you paid for a private lesson and you were not pleased with the end result. I think the point I was trying to make was that if she wishes to continue in business she has to take better care of her customers, private or otherwise. You should get your money back as you are a unhappy customer!! I guess I'm blessed to have such a great yarn store so close.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

A few things occurred to me when thinking about this topic and the Original Poster. Maybe I missed it, but I do not recall if the poster said the person she went to for help was the only employee/owner on the premises. Only that it was the person she went to for help.

Some have questioned why was a private lesson taking place during regular store hours. Let's call the employee/owner the instructor and the customer who paid for the private lesson the student. The student may work evening hours, or could be the sole caretaker for an infirm person and only able to arrange for short reprieves. Transportation could be an issue for the student too. Not everyone has a 9 - 5 schedule.

Then there is always the possibility that this was the only time that the instructor had available for a private lesson. 

Most of us spend a good deal of time waiting in lines: at the meat counter, the deli counter, the coffee shop, the ticket booth at the movie theater, doctors offices, the pharmacy, etc.. Sometimes we have to wait our turn at the yarn shop too.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Caroline19 said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > Caroline19 said:
> ...


Well, that's the situation that the original poster posed. She interrupted a private lesson to demand assistance on her knitting problem. A problem that had been given attention the day before. Yes, IF the shop has more than one sales person, and IF the shop is not busy, then, yes, the person who refuses to help is in the wrong. But when there is only one sales person, several customers all in need of attention or assistance, or a private lesson is being paid for and given, the walk-in needs to understand that without calling ahead or being willing to wait or return later, that to demand that her needs come first is in the wrong. In my nail salon that is how it works, the owner decides if a walk-in can be accommodated, and when, if the shop is busy. Good customer service works both ways.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

MrsG said:


> It seems everyday when I go on this site someone is complaining about something! How about being positive! We are all so lucky to have the talents we have and the friends to share it with. Come on ladies, lets get positive!


LOL

Well, I guess there are times, when we must complain. But, for the most part, I think the conversation in this forum is positive. I'm sorry you have been experiencing the opposite, of late.

Okay, I'll be positive. I love to knit and I like to shop at my LYS as much as I like to buy yarns from my favorite online stores, and eBay. Going into a yarn shop, for me, is a happy event... just like a kid going to a candy store. I'm very lucky because I have a LYS walking distance from me. It's just around the corner and down the block... I only have to cross one street. Now, how lucky is that?

I agree with you, MrsG, we have much to be positive about because of our knitting skills, and also for the fellowship in this forum. Lots of wonderful and helpful people in here.


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, I guess I am really surprised at all the negative responses concerning the customer who so "rudely" entered a store opened for business. When I managed and worked customer service NOTHING was a guaranteed sale, you never prejudged and treated customers differently , and you were expected to be polite. 
No, the customer who paid for a private lesson should expect nothing less but I think it is fair to assume that if doors were opened for business other customers could come in and phones could ring to be answered during the private lesson? How were these handled ? Personally I think it is a case of a LYS trying to make more money with too little staff. It backfired on them this time. I worked in a professional frame shop where sometimes i would help 3 clients at a time designing mats, glass and frames and could keep everyone 
happy. It is all in the way you treat people and manage time. Was the instructor holding the needles for the private lesson student ? IMHO, I think the store was rude to either holds private lesson during open store hours or open apparently without enough staff. If I was a repeat customer I probably would not shop there again.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

After readiong of the myriad of LYS offering poor service, might I recommend the following: Dagmar's Yarn Shop in New London, CT, Mystic River Yarns in Mystic, CT, Saybrooke Yarns in Old Saybrooke, CT, and finally, CT Yarn and Wool, in East Haddam, CT. Helpful ladies and wonderful yarn--

Karen N.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Kellanrevere said:


> Wow, I guess I am really surprised at all the negative responses concerning the customer who so "rudely" entered a store opened for business. When I managed and worked customer service NOTHING was a guaranteed sale, you never prejudged and treated customers differently , and you were expected to be polite.
> No, the customer who paid for a private lesson should expect nothing less but I think it is fair to assume that if doors were opened for business other customers could come in and phones could ring to be answered during the private lesson? How were these handled ? Personally I think it is a case of a LYS trying to make more money with too little staff. I worked in a professional frame shop where sometimes i would help 3 clients at a time choosing mats, glass and frames backfired on them this time. If I was a repeat customer I would not shop there again


DO NOT FORGET THAT THE SALES CLERK DID IN FACT ASK ONESTITCH TO RETURN THE NEXT DAY AND PHONE FIRST. THAT IS CUSTOMER SERVICE. WHY IS IT THAT YOU AND ALL THE REST OF THE KP POSTERS ALWAYS WANT TO ASSUME THAT THE ORIGINAL POSTER IS RIGHT NO MATTER WHAT??? ONESTITCH WAS A RUDE IGNORANT CUSTOMER. END OF....


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I think it's all a matter of rudness. Some people wake up in the morning and put on their cranky pants. Where I live there is a LYS that have people sitting around a table knitting. When you walk in the store they look at you like you have two heads. If you ask for a little help on something the owner of course doesn't have the time and also you didn't buy the wool from her. 

Then where I live there is also another store called Wooly Wonders...they are the best. They also have people sitting around a table but so very friendly and they themselves will help you if needed. The owner and their help are awsome. I don't go once a week because it's quite a ways from me. I live in Las Vegas and it's way past the strip. But when I do go I spend around $80 to $100 on yarn and I'm always told to come back and sit with all the gals and chat with our knitting. 

It doesn't hurt to be kind to people. I always treat people the way I want to be treated. If the other store (which is so much closer to where I live) was a little kinder maybe I would shop there.. It's their loss.. But they also should remember it's customers that keep their business in opetation.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Kellanrevere said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I guess I am really surprised at all the negative responses concerning the customer who so "rudely" entered a store opened for business. When I managed and worked customer service NOTHING was a guaranteed sale, you never prejudged and treated customers differently , and you were expected to be polite.
> ...


5mmdpns
Get off your high horse!!! Once again "you who must always be right" is victimizing a member of KP--let go, stop it., g o a w a y and don't send me any threatening private messages.\


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Kellanrevere said:
> ...


I am merely stating the facts that Onestich gave. It is failure on a lot of KP members part that they did not fully read what Onestitch said.
It is not a case of must always be right. In this case the facts do speak for themselves.
1) Onestitch had recieved instructions on how to knit the scarf.
2) She was incapacitated when she got these instructions so she failed in her own due diligence. No one's fault but hers.
3) A week later, a customer was busy receiving a knitting lesson from the clerk when Onestitch walks in off the street and expects immediate service from the clerk to give her knitting instructions.
4) Onestitch expects the clerk to give poor service to the other customer and be served right then and there.
5) The clerk did tell Onestitch that she could not be accomodated at that time but to return tomorrow but to call first.
6) Onestitch throws a hissy fit because she feels she is entitled as she has spent money there. (The other customer has also spent money there, and perhaps more than Onestitch).
7) Onestitch does not want to wait her turn.

I do not understand why others can post about these things and also share my opinion of the matter, but you dont attack them? And further more, why would I send you any PM threatening you? Restating facts as presented by the original poster of a topic is not victimizing a KP member. Rather the rude immature behavior of a KP member is a poor reflection on knitters everywhere. If Onestitch did not want anyone to discuss the behavior, she should have never posted this topic here on KP.

Which one of the 7 statements of facts did I get wrong?


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

I have had experiences at three LYS in St Louis and all three have had exceptional service, private lessons available, group knits on certain nights, the one I frequent the most (closest to me) even does spinning on Sundays and I hear they have sock seminars that I must attend. I go in from time to time just to have them ball my skeins (only the ones I buy there) and have had great conversations with the owner and her staff.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

My guess would be many did not take the time to read the first post that started the fireworks in this thread and missed the point that the clerk was willing to help her...just not at the moment when she was giving help to another who had paid for her time.

We have a small survey business and we don't take on people who show up on our front porch or ring the home phone either (and they do) but the clients who scheduled an appointment and sign the contracts first. That's how the work is scheduled.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Caroline19 said:
> 
> 
> > The owner of your LYS has forgotten that friendly helpful service will bring her customers back time and time again. My favourite LYS is 30 minutes away and on a busy day, I have seen the owner help three customers all at the same time....correcting an error, helping chose a specific yarn for a pattern and showing another client a new stitch. The best part of this interchange was that all three of us learned something new that day and Lynn very patiently worked with all three of us. Sadly, Lynn discovered that the first customer(a dear elderly lady in her mid 80's) had made an error at the very beginning of her project and the only solution was to pull it out.
> ...


What makes you think she caused a scene? I didn't get that at all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> My guess would be many did not take the time to read the first post that started the fireworks in this thread and missed the point that the clerk was willing to help her...just not at the moment when she was giving help to another who had paid for her time.
> 
> We have a small survey business and we don't take on people who show up on our front porch or ring the home phone either (and they do) but the clients who scheduled an appointment and sign the contracts first. That's how the work is scheduled.


 :thumbup: And your first statement is what I am trying to state. Thank you.


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

I DID read the post in it's entirety . What I DID NOT read into it was Onestitch INSISTED on being helped out of turn and that is why she was upset. I took the reason that she was upset was the manner in which she was told that the clerk was busy and to call ahead to see if the store had time for her. Has it not crossed your mind that after helping her the week before the clerk might have been rude because she just didn't want to help her again , even in the future ? No-one will ever know but I am going to go out on a limb here and say I think it takes more than asking to be patient to upset someone enough to decide not to go back to that store. No doubt Onestitch has to function in normal society and understands she can't just have it her way.
5mmdpns, as far as stating facts I believe you are stating opinion in # 3, 4, 6 & 7. Neither of us were there so cannot know how Onestitch acted. 
My opinion is based on this FACT , the store was opened to the public and you are upsect that a customer "walked in off the street" and thought they might get service while the clerk was conducting private business. Why bother to open for business during that time if other customers are an annoyance ? I also didn't find any need to call Onestitch or anyone else "A RUDE IGNORANT CUSTOMER " 
Obviously there is no reason for me to continue my opinion of this conversation.
Kelly


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Kellanrevere said:


> I DID read the post in it's entirety . What I DID NOT read into it was Onestitch INSISTED on being helped out of turn and that is why she was upset. I took the reason that she was upset was the manner in which she was told that the clerk was busy and to call ahead to see if the store had time for her. Has it not crossed your mind that after helping her the week before the clerk might have been rude because she just didn't want to help her again , even in the future ? No-one will ever know but I am going to go out on a limb here and say I think it takes more than asking to be patient to upset someone enough to decide not to go back to that store. No doubt Onestitch has to function in normal society and understands she can't just have it her way.
> 5mmdpns, as far as stating facts I believe you are stating opinion in # 3, 4, 6 & 7. Neither of us were there so cannot know how Onestitch acted.
> My opinion is based on this FACT , the store was opened to the public and you are upsect that a customer "walked in off the street" and thought they might get service while the clerk was conducting private business. Why bother to open for business during that time if other customers are an annoyance ? I also didn't find any need to call Onestitch or anyone else "A RUDE IGNORANT CUSTOMER "
> Obviously there is no reason for me to continue my opinion of this conversation.
> Kelly


I agree 100% Kelly.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

breezy54 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > When is the last time you went into a chain store, sat down and had someone actually sit with you and explain how to do something?
> ...


Has never happened at Walmart or Michael's but then I have never asked them too and don't expect it. I can't afford to buy yarn at my LYS so I get my questions answered on YouTube or KP.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

No where have I read that this was the only employee in the store, just that Onestitch returned to this particular person for additional help and that person was giving a private lesson.

Private lessons usually have to be scheduled to meet the needs of the student (employment schedule, home commitments, transportation) so I don't find it unusual that a private lesson was being conducted during normal business hours. Again we do not know how many employees were available.


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

what i find rude about all of this is that one KP member's bad experience has turned into a free for all...enough i assume we are all adults...if you don't like the comments stay out of it. This thread is beginning to look like a high school lunch table with all the drama and name calling. really is this the face we want KP to show to newcomers. Every nasty comment and biting remark is out there for everyone to see. Enough is enough. Maybe admin should lock this thread or something it is really out of control.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know if a "Pet Peeve' is warented here, but I have one. I'm not defending anyone in the afore mentioned posts. My P.P. is when you are at a check out counter and the clerk, (any type of store or shop)has started waiting on you and the phone rings and the clerk answers it. Instead of putting that person on hold and finish checking me out she continues to wait on the phone person first. 
I made an attempt to get out and go shopping while the phone person sits at home and calls to get waited on. Don't you think the phone person should wait her/his turn???


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Many topics on here have taken a turn to the dark side if they go past a few pages. 

This forum has changed so much in the past year with those who had a wealth of knowledge leaving because people, as a whole, have just gotten nastier.

I think our society has in general. Not good.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> I don't know if a "Pet Peeve' is warented here, but I have one. I'm not defending anyone in the afore mentioned posts. My P.P. is when you are at a check out counter and the clerk, (any type of store or shop)has started waiting on you and the phone rings and the clerk answers it. Instead of putting that person on hold and finish checking me out she continues to wait on the phone person first.
> I made an attempt to get out and go shopping while the phone person sits at home and calls to get waited on. Don't you think the phone person should wait her/his turn???


I agree that this is very annoying. Some stores train their people to follow a certain protocol regarding phone calls. Unfortunately, others do not. I think the cashier should put the caller on hold and finish with the customer she is serving at the time. Then, she should finish with the caller as quickly as possible.

Along this same vein, I was in a builders' supply store not long ago to purchase a large bag of snow-melt. It would be too heavy for me to lift, so I got into line and when it was my turn, I told the clerk what I needed. There was one person behind me at the time, so he asked if would mind him checking her out first. I said go ahead. In the meantime, another person came in line. He checked that one out too, without asking me. And then another customer came, whom he was starting to serve. So I spoke up. "I have been waiting here for over 10 minutes. I'm a customer too, and I want to buy something." He apologized to me, went and got the stuff and checked me out right away.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

yorkie1, I'm not thrilled about a clerk taking a phone call while waiting on me either. Though there are times when it really cannot be avoided. The person calling may be trying to frantically find a credit card that has been left behind, a set of keys, a bottle of medication, etc.. In a circumstance such as that I do not mind.

It bothers me more to hear a clerk take a personal phone call while waiting on customers.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I sincerely hope that my response to Onestitch at the very beginning has not upset any of our members in anyway. I really was only relaying the wonderful experience that I have when I visit my favourite yarn store and that the owner manages to take care of all her customers either one at a time or in groups which was my experience the one day I was there. I truthfully have to admit that I have never seen the owner do a private lesson out in the open of her shop and I'm sure the reason behind that is that she would constantly be interupted and the person receiving the private lesson would end up short changed!! She schedules her private lessons when a part-timer or her mom is there to take care of the customers while she is otherwise occupied!! I suppose not all shop owners have the luxury or additional staff in which case I guess private lessons would have to be arranged after hours so she/he can take care of regular customers. If at any point I have offended anyone, I do apologize. I just have such a wonderful experience when I visit my yarn shop, that I wanted to share it with everyone. As someone mentioned here today....it's like kids in a candy store and that's exactly how I look at it!! Pure Candy only it lasts so much longer!!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I think that sometimes they may just be having a bad day. working with the public is not always the easiest of jobs. However that being said if you choose to work with the public then you need to check your attitude at the door or find a job doing something else. I think the lady that was holding the lesson should have been doing that other then bussiness hours. maybe evenings after the shop is actually closed? that way she wouldn't be interrupted.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

This is my opinion in general; not _my take_ on OP.
I think a yarn store is in business to sell yarn & items a person would use to make something with it. Although it is very nice when a experienced owner/staffer can help the buyer with a project, I think it is unreasonable for anyone to expect to get help -especially when purchasing items elsewhere- anytime (s)he walks into a store just because proprietor/employee/helper owns/works in a specialty shop & is more knowledgeable.
If I want to make something for which I need help I ask for it up front. I do not expect to have a _personal trainer_ everytime I hit a snag.

Good CS is being acknowledged when I walk in; having my questions regarding product type, weight, location, price, etc answered nicely; being thanked for spending my money there.
kat


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, I certainly agree with you. You are standing there with money in hand and they give preference to someone who may not ever come to the store.
V



yorkie1 said:


> I don't know if a "Pet Peeve' is warented here, but I have one. I'm not defending anyone in the afore mentioned posts. My P.P. is when you are at a check out counter and the clerk, (any type of store or shop)has started waiting on you and the phone rings and the clerk answers it. Instead of putting that person on hold and finish checking me out she continues to wait on the phone person first.
> I made an attempt to get out and go shopping while the phone person sits at home and calls to get waited on. Don't you think the phone person should wait her/his turn???


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

cbjlinda, what if the customer getting the lesson works at night? What if they are a caretaker for unwell relative and can only get short reprieves during the day?

I know that my work hours are very odd, my son's are even worse (graveyard shift).


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's another wonderful lys--Bella Filati in Southern Pines, NC. Nestled in a beautiful little town on the edge of the famous Pinehurst golf courses, just across from the train depot. So picturesque, and the ladies there are just so southern-style friendly. Y'all come see it!

Ok, I know there's more out there. C'mon yp'ers, 'fess up so we know where they are!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Well basically that would be for whoever is running the shop to figure out. this was just a suggestion. If i were the owner I believe I would hire someone else to run the rest of the store while I taught the class or visa versa. It would be very difficult to perform both jobs at the same time without hurting someones feelings.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The thing of it is, we don't actually know how many employees were in the store at the time. It was never mentioned.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Very true you have a good point.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

All we really know is that the poster went to the person she previously sought help from, who was then busy giving a private lesson. There was no mention if that was the only worker in the shop.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Quilter Girl said:


> I'm sorry but poor customer service is poor customer service no matter what the problem or issue is. I have been in banking for over 20 yrs, most of the time as a teller. You don't know what it's like to be abused by people until you've done that job.
> HOWEVER, there is no excuse for rude and poor behavior with a customer. As far as a LYS not being service friendly that is a big mistake. Every person that comes through their door deserves to be treated with respect and courtesy, no matter their circumstances. There is nothing wrong with someone who buys their yarn at Joanns/Michaels going into a LYS and asking for help. Where else are they going to get it?? Not only that but that is a potential future sale for the shop. Maybe that person will be encouraged to return and purchase something. They may also mention the pleasant experience to their friends or a forum like this one. I understand the owners are in the business to make money. But they must have gotten into that type of business because they like the needle arts. They should see themselves in the novice and beginner people who come through their doors. More people knitting/crocheting is just better for everyone.


I couldn't agree more with your post. I'm not a bank teller, but I do work as a unit secretary at a hospital. I have to be kind to people who are ill as well as their worried family members, not to mention the more than occasional visitor who is lost and frustrated because another employee couldn't be bothered to give them proper directions.
Guess I'm more in agreement with those who have posted that there's no excuse for poor customer service. If you are the owner of a business, especially in this economy, you have to make it work or it will close.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DO NOT FORGET THAT THE SALES CLERK DID IN FACT ASK ONESTITCH TO RETURN THE NEXT DAY AND PHONE FIRST. THAT IS CUSTOMER SERVICE. WHY IS IT THAT YOU AND ALL THE REST OF THE KP POSTERS ALWAYS WANT TO ASSUME THAT THE ORIGINAL POSTER IS RIGHT NO MATTER WHAT??? ONESTITCH WAS A RUDE IGNORANT CUSTOMER. END OF....


And please, let us all not forget that this forum is intended for an exchange of information and sharing skills, also a place to vent our frustrations to others who will understand, but definitely NOT to make a personal rude attack on another member. Peace?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

boncamp said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > DO NOT FORGET THAT THE SALES CLERK DID IN FACT ASK ONESTITCH TO RETURN THE NEXT DAY AND PHONE FIRST. THAT IS CUSTOMER SERVICE. WHY IS IT THAT YOU AND ALL THE REST OF THE KP POSTERS ALWAYS WANT TO ASSUME THAT THE ORIGINAL POSTER IS RIGHT NO MATTER WHAT??? ONESTITCH WAS A RUDE IGNORANT CUSTOMER. END OF....
> ...


You also need to post your advise for the person who has ordered me to "get off my high horse" and all the unkind remarks she has made. 
I am not the only one here who has posted something that is less than perfect. However, it seems to me that I am the only person who is being attacked for stating her opinions of what Onestitch posted. Even when others do agree with what I have posted, they are not hauled out on the carpet like I was.

Shame on the KP members for doing that -- picking on one person only when others share the same viewpoint. Question: are you KP members prejudiced? and only want those to post who are in agreement with what you say? no one else is allowed an opinion unless it is in total agreement with what your opinion is.


----------



## KelEBel (Jan 25, 2012)

It does not hurt to be nice, it does not cost anything to extend a polite smile and welcome to one's shop. Whether irritated or not by 'other customers' coming in for free help, each person is different and should be treated with respect in a friendly and genuine manner. They are trying to sell something to maintain their business, after all. Customer service is sadly becoming a lost art, in box stores (if it ever even existed there) and specialty shops alike. There is not excuse for treating someone with condescending arrogance or in an unfriendly manner, ESPECIALLY when they are there to help support YOUR business.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

When I worked at a local high-end dept. store, the salesclerks were told to take a telephone call even if they were helping a customer then and there. That didn't make sense to me then, and it doesn't make sense to me now.

Karen N.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> boncamp said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


5mmdps, my remarks were meant for whomever the shoe fits. I think we should all be adult enough to refrain from personal attacks. Let's keep it fun.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> I don't know if a "Pet Peeve' is warented here, but I have one. I'm not defending anyone in the afore mentioned posts. My P.P. is when you are at a check out counter and the clerk, (any type of store or shop)has started waiting on you and the phone rings and the clerk answers it. Instead of putting that person on hold and finish checking me out she continues to wait on the phone person first.
> I made an attempt to get out and go shopping while the phone person sits at home and calls to get waited on. Don't you think the phone person should wait her/his turn???


I am absolutely with you on this one! I am also one who will call first to see if they have what I want and price check and I am not offended at all if the salesperson tells me they are waiting on a customer and can I either hold or they will call me back. I always agree for them to call me back because then they won't feel rushed to finish with the customer they are waiting on.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

It annoys me to have a salesperson help a person on the phone when I have been standing in line. I understand the reasoning but it bothers me anyway.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> It annoys me to have a salesperson help a person on the phone when I have been standing in line. I understand the reasoning but it bothers me anyway.


I don't understand the reasoning. What is the reasoning?
It irritates me as well, and I would love to know why they do it!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> It annoys me to have a salesperson help a person on the phone when I have been standing in line. I understand the reasoning but it bothers me anyway.


LOL ... I don't even understand the reasoning. I'm standing there ready to spend money and the person on the phone may or may not ever show up at the store.

After all when I am calling around price checking, there is only one of the places I will ultimately visit and give my money to ... all the others have helped me and will not make a sale.

So, while the caller may be a potential sale for the store, I am a sure thing standing there with cash in hand ... so maybe if more of us "sure things" walked out without buying, the stores would stop giving preferential treatment to the "potential sale.":mrgreen:


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I have read through this post and I have seen many great reviews for LYS's. Not all posts were derogatory. One very good and friendly LYS is Knit & Purl in Carolina Forest, myrtle Beach, SC
I have mentioned them before.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope that every time you receive poor service, you ask to see the manager or owner of the store. If not, write a letter to the store. The owner/manager may not know that the salesperson is being rude. . . .I went to It's a Stitch on John's Island, near Charleston SC on Saturday for the first time. The woman in the store was so cheerful, not just to me, but to every person who entered that store while I was in there browsing. When I was ready to receive help, she was having a personal discussion with a customer, and I said, "Excuse me, but can I get some help?" She AND the customer said, "Sure!" the customer said good-bye and left the store, having finished with her business and the sales person promptly came to my aid. She went out of her way to check every drawer for the yarn for which I inquired. I had to stop her from going in the back to check the store room. I just wanted to see it, not buy it. She found me a few bargains in the process. I will definitely go back to that shop, although it is over an hour away from where I live. I was very impressed with the way she treated the everyone who came into that shop, as well as her attention to me. I really just went to check the store out, since it is close to my sister's home, but ended up buying yarn anyway. Some places are worth the trip.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love my LYS and think the staff are brilliant.

By reading all the threads, it appears that Lyn is doing most of the work herself. I believe she is trying to do too much for everyone. She does have a right to give a private lesson but letting her pupil know that they may be disrupted with phone calls, people walking into the shop etc.

I have been on the receiving end of an irate patient because he had been put through to seven different departments and I copped a lot of abuse from him. I told him that I would have to find out who he wanted to talk to but I could do one of two things, One find out who he needed to talk to and I would ring him back, or two he could hold on while I searched until I got the right department and I would put him through to the right department, when I found the right department I told the girl I would put the call through when I finished speaking with the patient. Needless to say I had him eating out of my hand as I did put him through to the right department. I have to practice good customer service everyday. Deal with difficult and rude patients, but I deal with each one calmly and try to calm the patient themselves down.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I love my LYS and think the staff are brilliant.
> 
> By reading all the threads, it appears that Lyn is doing most of the work herself. I believe she is trying to do too much for everyone. She does have a right to give a private lesson but letting her pupil know that they may be disrupted with phone calls, people walking into the shop etc.
> 
> I have been on the receiving end of an irate patient because he had been put through to seven different departments and I copped a lot of abuse from him. I told him that I would have to find out who he wanted to talk to but I could do one of two things, One find out who he needed to talk to and I would ring him back, or two he could hold on while I searched until I got the right department and I would put him through to the right department, when I found the right department I told the girl I would put the call through when I finished speaking with the patient. Needless to say I had him eating out of my hand as I did put him through to the right department. I have to practice good customer service everyday. Deal with difficult and rude patients, but I deal with each one calmly and try to calm the patient themselves down.


Actually, Lynn is so highly regarded, as is her mom, in the knitting world and one of the reasons for that is that they are so patient with their customers and the day I was in and Lynn served 3 of us at once, we all walked away from that experience having learned something new about stitches, yarn and pattern reading. And although for just a brief moment or two, we had made new friends who share the love of knitting (we were all knitters that day) and thanks to the shop owners, we all walked away happy and smarter!!! Win, Win, I would say. You are a kind person which shows when you are taking care of patients who are often frustrated and scared and need someone who will take the time to get them were they need to be!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Please remember no one here knows if poor customer service was given or not as we are only hearing one side of the story. Our KP member could have been upset because someone else was receiving a private lesson that was paid for and she wanted help right when she walked in. Nothing more than a long day at the Eye Dr's when she probably should have went straight home. And she was asked to call the next day to set up a time to be helped. She refused to call.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

That is sad to hear. There is so much knowledge here.



PaKnitter said:


> Many topics on here have taken a turn to the dark side if they go past a few pages.
> 
> This forum has changed so much in the past year with those who had a wealth of knowledge leaving because people, as a whole, have just gotten nastier.
> 
> I think our society has in general. Not good.


----------



## Rosanne B (Aug 3, 2011)

My LYS is very good for customer service. Their policy is that if solving your problem will take longer than ten minutes, you need a private lesson or a class. Ive gone there with a problem and they fixed it for me without any fuss. I did take a class to learn the continental method of knitting. It was very helpful. The only problem is that the shop is about 30 minutes away from me. 

Ive bought yarn online and I got some pretty good bargains. You might want to give the online yarn shops a try.


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

I think if you were paying for a private lesson you wouldn't want to be interupted either...and she did show you once, give her another chance, calling just assures you get the attention you want


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

LYS means Local Yarn Store.
I don't understand why LYS's have to be so snobby. I would love to have a place to go when I needed a question asked or stitch demonstrated in person vs. online. But the LYS's here stipulate that the yarn must be purchased from their store in order to get assistance


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yarn shops stipulate that the yarn must be purchased from their store for a reason. Paying employees to help with merchandise purchased elsewhere puts nothing in their cash register.

The thought that people "might" then buy from them if they helped with goods from another store isn't reasonable. If a customer can bring in less expensive goods from another retailer and get free help there is no incentive for the customer to buy from the LYS.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I know. You are right. I guess if you are a regular customer, even if the yarn at the time on the project is not theirs, it would be nice to be 
able to go to them for help.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Seems like customers at Michaels or Joanns or even walmart are more helpful than the help anywhere. You should also check the local community center for free groups


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Snooty is right, and their yarn is way overpriced


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know why people say the yarns are overpriced in yarn shops. First of all most yarn shops carry a completely different line of products than chain stores do. Secondly they cannot order millions of skeins of yarns at greatly reduced prices like the big box stores. For the most part yarn shops are sole proprietorship's or small partnerships which do not enjoy the deep discounts from wholesalers like the "mega" stores. This doesn't make them "snooty".

It makes them what they are, small business'.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I don't know why people say the yarns are overpriced in yarn shops. First of all most yarn shops carry a completely different line of products than chain stores do. Secondly they cannot order millions of skeins of yarns at greatly reduced prices like the big box stores. For the most part yarn shops are sole proprietorship's or small partnerships which do not enjoy the deep discounts from wholesalers like the "mega" stores. This doesn't make them "snooty".
> 
> It makes them what they are, small business'.


Most of the yarns at LYS are natural fiber yarns or combos of such. The amount of work to go from the animal or plant to the yarn on the shelf is quite involved. Some are even designer yarns. You pay a far less price at Walmart for a dress than you would pay for a dress at specialty shop. The yarns at michaels and Joannes and all the other chain store have a good purpose. Many people have limited budgets and red heart is putting out some nice yarns. I personally make my own yarns and enjoy buying at lys but if I am making something for children I will use an acrylic yarn. Much easier for the parents to launder and not a big deal as children grow fast and are hard on clothing.


----------



## Skullabyes (Mar 15, 2011)

I work at a LYS and would like to offer my perspective to this very interesting post.
We are a small shop, open 6 days a week. There are three of us, including the owner. We each work two days, usually by ourselves.
Occasionally, I give a class during my scheduled day. The shop remains open: customers come in, I work the register, answer the phone... tend to business. You learn to "balance" these things. In my experience, teaching does not require "totally undivided attention"... often times, when giving instruction, the student needs to work individually for a bit. Even if there isn't anything going on in the shop, I often separate myself by picking up my own knitting, and just give them some space. I find that constantly looking over their shoulder is often distracting, and can make them nervous. Students seem to respond well to this. 
I also mention to shoppers that I am giving a class but make it perfectly clear that I am available to them as well. Many times customers will stop by the table and show their interest or give encouragement to the student. It is very sweet. I find knitters to be patient, understanding and supportive to other knitters (as well as to me). But the key is to be able to appropriately manage the needs of everyone that comes in. 
Customers should feel welcomed and valued -whether they buy or not. They are welcomed guests and I hope they feel that.

I really wanted to share with you KP'ers that it is perfectly possible to expect to be treated with kindness and respect, no matter what! It is our jobs as LYS workers to give you the best experience that we can. We honor your patronage and most of us are dedicated to helping you along your knitting path. It's why we do what we do! 
Happy knitting everyone! Skully


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Also, if you look at the yarn bands/labels of yarns in LYS's you'll see that many have the price printed on by the manufacturer. In those cases the manufacturer is setting the price, not the shop.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I have read all of the pages on this very interesting topic....and I appreciate the efforts of SimplyGran,Courier770,Mousepotato,and especially of 5mmdpns to give some perspective on this topic...all gave EXCELLENT responses.....thank you!!
julie


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You Skully for giving us first-hand information. The Iris in Appleton where I go more or less treat the customers the same way. it is always a warm experience going there. 

I often think of a candy store related to LYS. You can buy candy almost anywhere but when you want the best chocolate go to a candy store. You might pay more but it is well worth it.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

We all have our opinions on lys and big box stores with experiences to along with them. It sometimes helps to vent our frustrations but personal attacks are unwarrented. We all come here to learn new things and enjoy the finished products of our fellows. I love seeing all the ideas from all over the world and have learned many helpful things that make my knitting better. There are many highly skilled knitters here and I appreciate their willingness to help out whenever a problem arises. Thanks to you all for that.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

witchyfrog said:


> Chadleyb said:
> 
> 
> > witchyfrog said:
> ...


You're not thick. I also didn't know what they were talking about when I first joined KP!

I don't know what a "big box store" is - a chainstore, maybe??


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Nativelady said:


> We all have our opinions on lys and big box stores with experiences to along with them. It sometimes helps to vent our frustrations but personal attacks are unwarrented. We all come here to learn new things and enjoy the finished products of our fellows. I love seeing all the ideas from all over the world and have learned many helpful things that make my knitting better. There are many highly skilled knitters here and I appreciate their willingness to help out whenever a problem arises. Thanks to you all for that.


I second that!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

julietremain said:


> I have read all of the pages on this very interesting topic....and I appreciate the efforts of SimplyGran,Courier770,Mousepotato,and especially of 5mmdpns to give some perspective on this topic...all gave EXCELLENT responses.....thank you!!
> julie


Thank you. There are many perspectives on things and we only can deal with what we know and from our own experiences. When I was a working sales clerk, I gave 100% customer service and won many sales awards for my customer service sales. I was approaching this from my experiences that not all customers are pleasant people and most are very impatient when they do not get instant catering done to them. The clerk who was dealing with a customer with a knitting lesson did put the existing client first but also had time to deal with Onestitch by acknowledging her and asking her to return the following day. Onestitch decided she did not like this and so stated that she will never return to that LYS. The sales clerk did nothing wrong but give excellent customer service. It is also to be noted that Onestitch has been very silent on this whole matter.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Today I have to go have some nerve testing done on my hand and arm, where I will have to wait my turn until the doctor is done with patients before me. After that I will go to the Pharmacy to pick up medications, where I will also wait my turn behind people in front of me. Then it will be to my bank, where once again I will wait my turn in line...it's sort of the way things work everywhere.

I may get to the pharmacy and find that because it's Monday and they are very busy, this may result in my having to come back later or tomorrow. Don't mind in the least.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

That should put an end to a thread that has gone on for to long...courier770 is not going to say 'poor customer service' because she has to wait.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> julietremain said:
> 
> 
> > I have read all of the pages on this very interesting topic....and I appreciate the efforts of SimplyGran,Courier770,Mousepotato,and especially of 5mmdpns to give some perspective on this topic...all gave EXCELLENT responses.....thank you!!
> ...


If I were Onestitch I would be silent too. After being called names and all the nastiness, I also would not return. No one was there with her so we don't know what the tone of voice or attitude of the clerk were, nor do we know if she had help or not that day in the store. I think there were too many people assuming too much and thinking they had the answer. Lets all just move on and hope that Onestitch does come back to chat again.


----------



## Rosanne B (Aug 3, 2011)

Onestitch may be a little embarrassed that she lost her temper and is perhaps regretting her statement that she would never go back to her LYS. 

I was in a similar situation in that I was rude to a clerk in a clothing store. My rudeness bothered me so badly I went back to the store the next day and apologised to her. She was surprised by my apology. I guess she was used to rude people and thought nothing of it.


----------



## Skullabyes (Mar 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Also, if you look at the yarn bands/labels of yarns in LYS's you'll see that many have the price printed on by the manufacturer. In those cases the manufacturer is setting the price, not the shop.


This is absolutely true, Courier. Everything we sell is "across-the-board suggested retail" priced. 
Another thing that many knitters may not know...
Many well known yarns are NOT AVAILABLE to the LYS. Certain brands, if carried by another store in a certain mile radius, will not let another LYS stock their products. We are close enough to Webs retail store to really feel the effects of this in several areas. Yarn brands, like Bernat, are just not available to us because someone else has the exclusive in our area.

We carry a lot of high-end, expensive yarns, this is true. We hope to offer an "alternative" to what knitters can buy in chain stores. If we were to offer, for example, Red Heart, I doubt that we could compete. We just couldn't buy the volume needed to price it competitively. 
I hope we aren't looked at as "yarn snobs", just wanted to say that sometimes there is more going on "behind the scene".
We did recently start carrying Lion Brand Amazing. And it is the same price as Michaels. We have a lot of knitters that do charity knitting and others that just want a more affordable project and we want to accommodate them. We totally understand that not everyone can afford Prism or Noro... 
Anyway, just a little something for you all to consider! Thanks!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

We learn every day don't we? ;-) Yep, Big Box Stores are like Wal-mart, etc.


----------



## Bige01923 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have no issues with LYS. I worked in retail and know that the "customer is suppose to be always right" but we know that is not true. People in general are nice but there are those who expect stuff to be free. Certainly I do not expect the yarn shop to help me if I didn't purchase the yarn in the store. I'd find another knitter to get help.
Just my thought.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I agree and understand. I just have no "in-person" knitting buddies. So thankful for you guys though :-D. Online videos is helpfull too.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> That should put an end to a thread that has gone on for to long...courier770 is not going to say 'poor customer service' because she has to wait.


Ok, I'm confused by your response here. Are you saying that every time you have to wait anywhere for service that is poor customer service?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > That should put an end to a thread that has gone on for to long...courier770 is not going to say 'poor customer service' because she has to wait.
> ...


Please go back and re-read all of Courier's responses and postings here. Then you will understand what this comment was about.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got back home..waited 15 minutes at the doctors office, no wait at the pharmacy and about a 5 minute wait at the bank..woo hoo, my lucky day!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Just got back home..waited 15 minutes at the doctors office, no wait at the pharmacy and about a 5 minute wait at the bank..woo hoo, my lucky day!


 :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > PaKnitter said:
> ...


Here we go again...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think there is yet another misunderstanding. My point is we all have to wait sometimes, that's not poor customer service at all. It's simply waiting your turn.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I think there is yet another misunderstanding. My point is we all have to wait sometimes, that's not poor customer service at all. It's simply waiting your turn.


That's what I was replying to. No misunderstanding or confusion on my part. 

I think what happens is the person is responding to the previous post and not reading the very first post and things get off track.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > peachy51 said:
> ...


There is no "here we go again." If you post an ambiguous remark, then you can expect questions and you can expect to get answers. This is all that I have done. I am not an evil person as you are trying to make me out to be. Also, there are those who join in the conversations without reading the things that were already posted. I was telling the person to go back and read what this was about and they would then understand what you were referring to in regards to Courier.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is yet another misunderstanding. My point is we all have to wait sometimes, that's not poor customer service at all. It's simply waiting your turn.
> ...


But there obviously was by any one else reading your comment who had not read up on the previous posts on this topic.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


No, I was saying 'here we go again' with another 20 pages of rants saying someone said something they did not say. Not to you, 5mmdpns , but to the 'confused'...roflmbo


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> Many topics on here have taken a turn to the dark side if they go past a few pages.
> 
> This forum has changed so much in the past year with those who had a wealth of knowledge leaving because people, as a whole, have just gotten nastier.
> 
> I think our society has in general. Not good.


I agree. This is so unfortunate. I have few friends who knit or crochet, and I joined this forum for the advice and "companionship" it affords. I also thought maybe I might be of some help to some others.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > Many topics on here have taken a turn to the dark side if they go past a few pages.
> ...


I agree also. All we can do is comment on similiar situations or say what we would have done, but the name calling has no place on here. We wern't there so it is impossible to know exactly what happened. We can't assume we know everything. I have an Aunt that use to do that to me all the time. If I am telling her something, she takes over the conversation and starts telling me what happened and she wasn't even there. So annoying. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

NJG...sounds like we may have a relative in common!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jfgbrown said:


> No excuse for all that...I worked at my LYS and I felt it was a great opportunity to serve people that loved yarn as much as me...It was a great shop. I used to say "I get paid to work here", that is how much I loved working there... couldn't believe they paid me...I would of done it for free. I worked with great gals and we had so much fun watching our customers grow in their knitting. The Yarn Shoppe, Meridian ID


The Yarn Shoppe in Meridian ID is a great little yarn shop. I have always had good customer service and even if I did not purchase anything that time, they are always willing to help with a tough pattern or answer questions. It's the first place that I have ever bought the 'expensive' yarn. I was a big chain store purchaser when I needed yarn. The first time that I bought that expensive yarn, I could not believe how good that Fiesta Boomerang yarn felt in my hands while knitting it. It had a resiliency and bounce that I have never experienced using the big store acrylics. I was sold on the LYS yarn experience. I still use big store yarns for stuff that will be machine washed all the time, as I don't want to waste my money on luxury yarn when the recipient has made it clear that if it can't go in the washer safely, don't give it to her (or the grand kids). I do have some friends that are knit worthy and I don't mind spending the extra dollars on them (or myself).


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

ok so this is the 2nd time i've responded to this thread. i'll probably tick off a few people but i'm reallly don't care. i have now read all (stupid) 29 pages of this topic, not once did the originator comment back to anyone. Onestitch never says in her post that the other customer paid for that lesson, from what she does say i don't believe the clerk actually got any money for the lesson. from what she does tell us the clerk/owner doesn't give private lessons so she either changes her policy or lied to onestitch. courier and 5mm it sounds to me like you two might be the clerk/owner that onestitch was dealing with. who are any of us to do more than give our sympathy and possible commisierate if we to have had a bad experience, we were not there either the first time the clerk/owner only showed onestitch once how to do the stitch (i usually need more then one demonstration even when my eyes aren't dialated) and again none of us were there the second time a private lesson being held in a public place was interupted by a customerand we don't know anything but heresay. I personally am tired of people bashing other people for needing to vent. if you are insulted by something that was written then DON'T READ THE THREADS!!!!! i personally am done with this topic. onestitch i'm am so sorry that people took what you said a freedom to insult you and your feelings. good luck with your online shopping. p.s i won't go back to a resturaunt for bad customer service and as consumers that is our choice. You go girl i got your back.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I do not own a yarn shop, lets get that out of the way. Though you would have known that had you actually read all 29 (stupid) pages.

Onestitch said person she went to for help a 2nd time was giving a "lesson" at the time. I still do not see any rudeness or lack of customer service on the part of the person she went to for help. Just that the person pointed out she was in the middle of a lesson and couldn't help at that time but offered to help at another time. Generally when someone is in the middle of a task you have to wait until they are done, especially when a 3rd individual is involved.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Let's not put each other down. It's bad enough I have to get that from my sister.

josiehof


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I do love the fact that there are small yarn shops. It is a comfy feel, and you know the ppl. there love the craft like you do. 

Lovely rainbow by the way! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

i am more than happy to pay more for yarn at my lys because they've given me help on almost everything I've knit. I need a lot of help. I too can call them to ask a question and they know who I am.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

MrsBearstalker said:


> I don't understand the attitudes of some shops, either! Was in one in McCall, Idaho, last October. Wanted to purchase something, but couldn't get the person there to even speak to me. Someone on KP mentioned in a post one time about what a good store it was - - but perhaps I didn't look like I could afford the merchandise.
> 
> The original poster mentioned that she had understood that there were no individual lessons. If the person in the shop had said, "I'm trying to help this person right now; do you have time to browse until I finish and can help you?" then it wouldn't have seemed as if the shop person didn't want her business.


I'm surprised that you have that reaction, to tell you the truth. I've been in there a couple of times and they have been super helpful, and frankly, I probably don't look like I can afford to shop there either. The owner of the LYS in McCall even called me on the phone with a followup regarding a question I had about some yarn she had in her shop that I needed more of. She invited me to stop by anytime I was in McCall and she would show me the ropes on doing my own yarn dying. 
I wonder if they had some temporary help that does not understand about true customer service. 
I had that same reaction in another gift shop in the same town (McCall Idaho), where the salesgirl was on the phone the whole time we wandered around the store, talking about partying the night before. She never offered to help us or ask what we might be looking for. They had some cute things that I might have been interested in but no service.

We went next door to another gift shop that sold different things, and spent $300, plus commented to that owner on the poor service in the first store. She was surprised because she knows the lady that owns the store next door, but apparently had some 'hired help' that was really not interested in interrupting her cell phone call.

It nearly sounds like she hired the same local girl that was in the gift store that I did not spend ANY money at. Small towns are stuck with the local job seekers, I guess.
Give them another chance if you are ever in McCall again. I would bet you will have a different experience. 
Gloria


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I don't know why people keep saying that some yarn shops are "snooty" or "snobby". Yes they do carry higher priced merchandise. They also have people who come in with yarn from Walmart and expect free help, they have people who come in and loudly complain about prices too. A friend of mine owns a shop and I've heard horror stories from her about customers. It's a two way street.
> 
> You can't go into a 5 star steak house and expect to get a hamburger off the dollar menu. Likewise if you frequent a place with a dollar menu, you can't expect a really good steak. If you think of it that way, it may put things in perspective. If your income level mandates a place that has a dollar menu, it means your trips to that 5 star steak house are going to be few and far between...but when you do have the opportunity to go, try to enjoy the steak )


I don't know, I do customer service for a living and poor service is poor service. We say we hire for a "Heart to Serve". If I were hiring to staff a yarn store I would hire for a heart to serve and a passion for the craft. If you feel welcome and included; if you feel the staff shares your passion; you will buy. Maybe not a lot if your budget does not allow, but if you have a reason to go there you will someday see that fabulous yarn in the clearance bin and not be able to resist. Especially for a small business it's all about service.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

First off-don't forget we are women and some of us are a bit tempermental. (Did I really say that?)
Second of all -She will be one of the shops that will be hit by the recession and will have to close. boo-hoo!!
In business I have learned that one word of mouth giving a bad report on the rudeness of business owners and their staff will do more damage than 7 out of 10 good assessments. It is very true!


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

i always call first to see if my lady is there. some times i might pop in and buy something. but shes busy i dont say anything about what a pattern or whathave you. but im blessed that they have everything on line. i love that place!! and im glad someone asked what LYS is . i was calling it Live Yarn Shop! :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Clemkadiddlehopper said:


> Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> 
> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> 
> ...


Okay, read what you wrote. You walked in for help while the salesperson/owner was giving a lesson. It is not fair to either of those women that the salesperson leave the person( who undoubtedly paid good money for this lesson )sit there and wait. The woman who was taking the lesson would not have appreciated that either, I'm sure. It was not the fault of the LYS that you went in previously with dilated eyes, then couldn't remember what you were shown.
Think about this. You may have bought yarn there, but the other person paid for a scheduled lesson that you thought should have been interrupted with your questions.
If it was my shop, I would have done the same thing. I would have asked you to come back and ask for your ph# and call you and schedule a time that I could give you my full attention.
LYS's are a great source for us! Knitting classes, fun knitting groups, and one on one help; not to mention the fabulous yarn!
I have worked in customer service all of my life. And I think that the customer is not always right. Especially in this case. If I gave you a schedule of my class times, I would presume that if you wanted a lesson, that you would call and schedule one. 
I think the LYS is getting a bum rap here. JMHO


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

newquay..what makes you think this shop will close, or that it deserves to?

At no point has any of the following been established:
1. that the person she asked for assistance was the only person working in the store.
2. that any rudeness was involved on the part of the clerk/instructor/owner.
3. that this was anything more than "wait your turn".

You won't get "instantaneous" service anywhere, nor have you ever been able to. Waiting your turn is something most of us learned as little children. As adults we can choose to "browse" until someone is free to assist us, go grab a cup of coffee at a nearby cafe, step away and offer some privacy or simply come back at a better time.

To immediately jump to the conclusion that this shop deserves to suffer a closure, is...well a bit presumptuous isn't it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

newquay said:


> First off-don't forget we are women and some of us are a bit tempermental. (Did I really say that?)
> Second of all -She will be one of the shops that will be hit by the recession and will have to close. boo-hoo!!
> In business I have learned that one word of mouth giving a bad report on the rudeness of business owners and their staff will do more damage than 7 out of 10 good assessments. It is very true!


I'm sorry, but the only "rudeness" I see here is on behalf of the one who started this thread. Just because I walk in the store I should expect that everyone drop what they are doing and wait on me? Not if they are busy with another customer.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I have worked in retail for 40 years ( a lontime emploee for 4 out of 6 employers in my life)and almost all (except the last employer.)the motto Was if you were having a bad day as" suck it up buttercup"customers come FIRST!! 
if you are busy with someone else excuse yourself ,(that is less than 30 seconds) and let the new CUSTOMER know when you will be free.maybe add a smile it won't kill you !Maybe the person who started the thread would have bought some yarn that day or the next .What I do know is she won't be back,just be treated with some respect.
As far as the paid for class the owner it has have staff in since she can't do both .I am sure she could "afford"an hours worth of staff time or offer 
yarn for helping at the store while she does classes or if she is getting 25 to 50$ an hour set class for after she closes.
I have yet to be at a LYS open in the evening Mon Tues,or Wed.
Don't give me the crap about family time ,personal time after hours, these are things you take on when you open a business.like it or not.If your not going to keep your customers,happy thereby your business successful might as well close your doors soon
The place I worked before I moved ,was a LYS we were told by the OWNER we were not to hold the customers or the 5 minute rule meaning no more than 5 minutes on any one customer,as we had other thing more important to do,such as sweep,wash the floors,clean the bathrooms,count stock (in case of theft,)Oh and we had to keep an eye a for anyone who may look like someone who would steal .
She used to check your bags if you brought a project to work on at lunch.and thereby "steal yarn"( we in Ontario ,Canada have no legal right on this type of behavior)(Usually I embroidered she didn't carry that.)
She treated everyone from staff to delivery,customers as people who wanted too get something She also would not give info unless you purchased yarn from her, and she could'nt understand why anybody would use "cheap" yarns.( well maybe the next project would have been more expensive yarns) and the customers were working up to get the confidence of using the pricey yarn?)
needless to say I quit soon after .She was almost hostile to most customers and unfortunatly they as small business owners should also "suck it up buttercup"or "be out of business buttercup! 
YOU know what ? She is now liquidating her stock as she is closing!! No wonder with her attitude. I got the he88 out of there and back to where CUSTOMER service came first.
We (in my old city) have a Mary Maxim store pretty close and the customer service is wonderful.If you can't find what you are looking for they will even check the back to see if they had some leftovers that weren't put out or maybe discontinued they will still look.I have got some real deals from that even though I had planned to spend the full price.They did'nt have to give me a discounted price but they did as it was "old".(more money for yarn)


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I think we really didn't get all the details of this particular situation and we can't really judge. I think we all agree that shop staff should be pleasant and as helpful as possible. As we all should. I think every possible angle has been covered after 29 pages, lol.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

vpatt said:


> I think we really didn't get all the details of this particular situation and we can't really judge. I think we all agree that shop staff should be pleasant and as helpful as possible. As we all should. I think every possible angle has been covered after 29 pages, lol.


I agree....enough already...lets get on with why we come here and that is to visit all our friends and help each other. :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Small or Huge. I don't buy where I'm not treated at least with common courtesy. I have a blacklist of stores here in NYC that I wouldn't set foot in if I were on fire and it was flooded. 
I go out of my way to shop where the staff is courteous and knowledgeable. DH asks why I don't go in one place or another when he sees the prices they advertise. I just say, "Yeah, Honey, cheaper and you usually get burned, sometimes third degree burned." He knows what I mean.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> I have worked in retail for 40 years ( a lontime emploee for 4 out of 6 employers in my life)and almost all (except the last employer.)the motto Was if you were having a bad day as" suck it up buttercup"customers come FIRST!!
> if you are busy with someone else excuse yourself ,(that is less than 30 seconds) and let the new CUSTOMER know when you will be free.maybe add a smile it won't kill you !Maybe the person who started the thread would have bought some yarn that day or the next .What I do know is she won't be back,just be treated with some respect.
> As far as the paid for class the owner it has have staff in since she can't do both .I am sure she could "afford"an hours worth of staff time or offer
> yarn for helping at the store while she does classes or if she is getting 25 to 50$ an hour set class for after she closes.
> ...


Hear Hear!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Clemkadiddlehopper said:


> Last week I stopped in at LYS to get help with a scarf pattern, Yes, I bought yarn from her a week before. On that day I had been to eye dr and had my eyes dilated; when I asked her to help me she showed me once; I thought I would remember by the time the dilation wore off.
> Didn't remember. Today I stopped by there and she said she didn't have time for me she was giving a lesson (when I've asked about lessons she has given me her schedule, never a private lesson); she told me to come back tomorrow but to call first. I said fine.
> Rest assured, I'll never go back ! I'll buy my yarn on line, at Hobby Lobby or Michaels; as much money as I've spent her her shop this past year !!!! The woman she was teaching sat there with an embarrassed look on her face.
> I really went out of my way to buy from here and always paid premium price, but kept thinking I needed to support the only LYS !
> UTube, here I come !


Clemkadiddlehopper---Here is my 2 cent's worth on the matter.
1. YOUR needs do not take precedence over anyone else's unless you are in the Emergency Room bleeding profusely or having a heart attack, and the others waiting are not as sick as you are. OTHER PEOPLE have needs and rights, too.

2. You had already gotten help and should have called before coming to the store if you needed more help.

3. There was a PAYING CUSTOMER being assisted and you should have been willing to AT LEAST WAIT YOUR TURN before getting help.

4. When your were the PAYING CUSTOMER, you got what you had paid for and others have the right to expect the same.

5. After having pupils dilated is NOT exactly the time to be looking for knitting help or anything else.
You probably should not have been driving, either. IMHO You were probably not feeling your best, either, which would have been reflected in your attitude no matter what.

I DO NOT SEE THAT THE STOREKEEPER DID SOMETHING WRONG. I feel that you have overreacted to the situation. I suggest that you forget about the whole thing. If you can't, I suggest that you say some prayers, let go, and let God sort it out. 
If you no longer want to use this outlet for your knitting needs, that's your prerogative. I see no reason for you to do such a store-bashing in this instance, and I think it very small-minded for you to do so. If you don't like my opinion, remember it is just that---my personal opinion. 
I'm outta here!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dsynr ... at first your post confused me ... the Clemkadiddlehopper thing ... but I see now that the OP has changed her name to Clemkadiddlehopper :?


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Such a shame that people do not realize this is a specialty type of shop. No people do not have a stick up their "[email protected]@" but perhaps they are rather tired of people buying yarns from the box stores and expecting "free" help. I'm sorry but yarn shops are generally sole proprietorships. They don't enjoy the benefits of of the mass media enjoyed by chain stores. They don't enjoy the benefits of their employee's being covered by massive "group insurances" and they surely don't enjoy the benefits of their retail chains "massive discount" for purchasing thousands upon thousands of skeins of yarn. They are simply put, small business'. If you don't like them you are free to purchase from the "chain stores" (who will not sit and help you when you are stuck on a pattern) or you can utilize websites..who likewise will not offer you the one on one help that the small shops will.
> 
> I for one am pretty tired of seeing LYS's beaten to death in this forum.
> 
> ...


You are right but that does not give them the right to be rude and hateful. All they have to do is explain that they are unable to offer free help without you buying yarn from them. I would not be offended with a FRIENDLY explanation rather than just being rude!


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

For years, I didn't go to my LQS because of the attitude of the people who worked there. The nasty people were so rude and didn't want to help. They would ask people what skill level they were and if you were a beginner, they would tell you "you might as well go to Joanns, they have time for you people".

Once there had been a change on ownership I went back and the people were delightful.

I understand the small business model, sole proprietorship, etc but bad service is bad service. Just because their stock is higher quality and more expensive is no reason to be rude.


----------

